# Due around 12th Aug, and looking for a bump buddy



## purapura

HI,

I am looking for a first time bump buddy, preferably from the UK.

It is my first pregnancy and I recently moved to the UK (2 years ago) so I am looking for someone to share this experiance with. :flower:


----------



## mumtobe01

Hiya I am in the UK and also expecting my first, due around 15th Aug!!


----------



## purapura

mumtobe01, congratulation on your pregnancy

I would love to be your bump buddy. How do you feel so far?


----------



## mumtobe01

Have had a bit of a poo day today, been having really bad cramps, so have been curled up for a while. It is easing now so am hoping it was nothing to worry about.
How are you?


----------



## purapura

I am so sorry to hear that! How long you have been having this cramps for? I had cramps as well, especially after exercise and long walk. 

I am good right now, no more MS. :thumbup:
Hubby and I went to KidiCare today, to check buggies and travel systems. I cant believe how many things you can by for a tiny baby!


----------



## mumtobe01

Did you buy anything or just look? I dont think I would have been able to resist! :lol:

Great to ehar your MS has gone!! I thought I was in the clear on that front as the past day or so I have not felt so bad but today it came back :(
I have had cramps all the way through but only had them really bad twice, once around 6 weeks and I was refered to have an early scan and then again today but touch wood they have eased!


----------



## purapura

We bought a steriliser and 2 feeding bottles, hubby couldn't stop him self lol. I was much stronger. 

I am glad to hear you starting to feel better. The feeling of "maybe something is wrong" is the worth. When is your next scan?


----------



## mumtobe01

:lol: bless him!

Next scan is 1st Feb!! So 9 days to go!


----------



## RebeccaG

Hello! Can I join you? This is also my 1st so really not sure what I'm supposed to be doing! I'm also due around the 12th August. I have scan on Thursday which I'm excited but also nervous about! Still can't believe I have a baby growing inside me! Also, from UK (Hertfordshire). Still having MS which I really hope will get better soon. I am really desperate to buy stuff too - especially with all these 'big baby events' going on!! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi girls, im new to the forum. im due on the 9th aug :happydance:
i have my first scan on wed 2nd feb and would love some bump buddies as i don't know anyone else whos due around the same time. :cry:


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG, xxchelseaxx, 

Off course you can join in. 

The more, the merrier!


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Also, from UK (Hertfordshire)

that is great (I am from Herts as well).
Where in Hertfordshire?


----------



## RebeccaG

Had my scan this afternoon! It was the most amazing thing ever! Was kicking and waving about. Was a bit surprised about having to pay for the picture. Just so happened I had change for the machine! Has everyone else had to pay for the pictures? X


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi Girls :wave:

Rebecca in my letter for my scan it said pictures would be £4 and you would need 4 x £1 coins for machine!! :huh:
Shocking!!!

Oh and a quick question, where you asked to have a full bladder? my letter doesnt mention anything but all the ultrasounds ive had i was told to drink lots of water and have a full bladder? weird! 

Congrats on seeing your little one! only 5 more days for me :happydance:


----------



## purapura

I had my scan today as well! I paid £2 for my pic, but they write that you can donate (don't have to).


----------



## RebeccaG

My letter didn't say anything about paying for a picture but did mention about the full bladder! Which I didn't really have as I was sooo desperate for the loo I had to go! I then drank 3 cups of water just before we went in and it was fine. Saw baby straight away on the screen- it really was so amazing, I can't wait for the next one! We're in Wheathampstead so go to the QE2 - how about you? Where in Herts are you? R Xx


----------



## purapura

I am from Letchworth. 

So I am the only one measured early? I was moved from 12 weeks back to 10w 4d :(

But that means I am going back for another scan on next monday (nuchal translucency scan) Yuppie! :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaG

They actually said I was a couple of days further on - strange? I really want another scan! It seems like such a long time to wait now, not until 23rd March! Does anyone know about midwife appointments? As at the scan I didnt see a midwife and I have no appointments booked for an appointment. When are you supposed to have them and do you book them yourself or do they contact you? I was assuming I would have one at my scan but didn't.


----------



## purapura

I think you need to book your MW appointment by yourself, at around 16 weeks.
Is the scan you are having in March id the 20 week scan?


----------



## llauren2

I'm due August 14th, but I'm all the way in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## RebeccaG

Welcome Lauren! Yeh the scan is the 20 week one, I really can't wait to see baby again! They have a MW at the doctors - is that the one I am supposed to see? Or is the MW at the hospital? I was really expecting them to give me more info at the scan. 
How is everyone with morning sickness? I seem to get it in the evenings or when I am really hungry!


----------



## purapura

I have evening sickness as well. And also when I am hungry!
You need to see MW at your surgery (doc).


----------



## RebeccaG

Ok will give them a call on Monday and book. Have you had a flu jab? Everyone is saying I should have one. What are all your thoughts?


----------



## purapura

I didn't have the flu jab , and it seams the epidemic is almost over, I don't think I will have any. I am not getting sick easily, so I think I will take my chances.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG my scan is also on 23rd march :happydance: it does seem like ages!

Had my scan on feb 2nd everything looked great and all tests came back low risk for downs. I also noticed on my paperwork the scan made me due the 8th aug instead of 9th. going to see what the next scan says and if that says 8th too im changing my edd!! i know its only one day but its one day closer! if it was one day longer i wouldnt change it! ha ha!!

How is everyone else doing? 

xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh it's strange how it changes but then the doctor only goes on period dates which can't be that accurate I guess. I really can't wait for my next scan! I'm tempted to get the 3d or 4d scan as well as I just love seeing him/her. Have you got any ideas on what you are having? Xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Tbh i have no idea! i _knew_ my 1st dd was a girl and didnt find out until delivery. my 2nd dd i could have sworn blind she was a boy, i had a sexing scan and they said girl! i'm like 'your wrong' lol but they were right! :happydance:
I would love another girl but aslong as it's healthy i dont honestly mind, a boy would be a nice change and give my hubby some boy backup lol. i just know where i stand with girls! :baby:

When are you thinking of having another scan if you paid? i keep thinking about a 4d one at around 30 weeks, but i dont know :shrug:

xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

I have absolutely no idea if it's a boy or a girl. From the 12week scan it was so active and wriggly, we assumed boy! But this week I'm thinking maybe a girl - I really have no idea. Are you supposed to feel it and know? Do you feel different than with your last pregnancy? I don't have anything to compare it to. 
I read somewhere that having the 3d/4d scan is best at 26 weeks as you can see lots and the baby isn't too squashed so can move easily. It's not long now til 23rd March (keep telling myself) with half term next week which always goes quickly! Really really can't wait to see it again.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I didn't think about the being squashed bit! i may look into one around the 26week mark then. let me know if you decide to book somewhere!!

People say they just know what sex is is but like i said i only knew with my first, i was wrong with my second, so what do i know lol! 

This preg is soooo different from the others in a few ways-
The father is different, I'm nearly 8 yrs older than my last pregnancy and it's taken sooo long to happen so to guess the sex from previous experience, the way i carried, amount of sickeness etc is impossible as there have been so many changes from my last ones, i supose it could be down to carrying a boy this time???? or just the fact that i'm no longer a spring chicken and that the father is different??? :shrug: only time will tell!! 

Roll on the 23rd :happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## purapura

You are so lucky... 

I will have to wait till the 6th od Aipril to see my LO again, and maybe to find out if my bump is pink or blue... :baby:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I hate the waiting lol i'm one of those people that wants everything done yesterday!

6th of april is only 2 weeks after ours, will you be finding out the sex? or keeping a suprise? 

:baby:


----------



## purapura

I am defenatly finding out! I can't wait... 
I can't wait for the scan to see the LO again, I can't wait to have a bump (real baby bump) and can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl... I am so bad in waiting games lol..


----------



## xxchelseaxx

We are 2 of a kind then :thumbup:
I'm just trying to keep busy, things have been going pretty quickly so far i supose so i should be grateful. It's when everything is bought and ready, your to big and uncomfy to do much and you've got nothing else to keep you busy accept waiting for the birth. Thats the longest most boring bit. :sleep:


----------



## RebeccaG

I definitely want to know if it's a boy or girl! I'm a very impatient person I think and I really want to know now! Has anyone felt any movement yet? Saw a MW today and she asked if I had felt anything... I don't think so anyway. I thought I saw something in the bath that looked a bit like a muscle twitching. Have you been watching One Born Every Minute? Some of the births on there look amazing! Some also look sooooo painful! eeeek!


----------



## purapura

I want to watch it, which channel is it and when? (thanks in advance)
I have been suffering from painful crumps/stubbing pains in Lower belly... Not pleasant and worrying. Did any of u experience anything like that at your 13 week?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

yes i experienced all sorts, and still do now, i have a dull cramp which lasts for ages, happens once or twice a day, makes my uterus feel all warm!! BH?? 

i'm also suffering with back pain already :growlmad: i had a real bad back with my 2nd DD and looks like it will be worse this time! gutted!! dont worry about any cramps and pains, it's all part of it unfortunately. the only time i'd worry is if they are incredibly painful and/or are accompanied by bleeding or anything out of the ordinary like fever, vomiting, diarrhea etc. 

Yes ive been watching one born, i love it, i didnt watch the first season so i watched it all on 4od :thumbup: some people though are total nutters :wacko: ha ha! i want a water/hypno birth at my local midwife unit. i had both DD's there and its great, they didnt have a pool all them years ago but it's all been done up and they have one now :thumbup: i hope it's not taken though as there is only 2 labour rooms and only one has the pool :cry:

purapura it's on channel 4 at 9pm mondays go to https://www.channel4.com/programmes/One-Born-Every-Minute/4od and you can watch all episodes so far.


----------



## RebeccaG

I also have occasional cramps - although have a urine infection at the moment so am on antibiotics so my cramps could have been related to that. The doctor said it is normal to get cramping as everything is expanding down there! But yeh if it gets really bad or if there is blood etc you should get checked. I would go to the doctor anyway if you are at all worried - best to be safe. 
I love love love one born. I am so liking the idea of water birth! They all look so much more chilled - Lydia's was incredible! I want a birth like that! Some of the guys I think are sooo annoying. Some of my friends have had home births with pools and said they were just amazing - so I'm considering that. Is a MW unit a birthing centre? Where do you find those? X


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Yes Rebecca it's a birthing center, midwifes only, no doctors, theatres, epidurals etc. it's only 5 mins away from me so it's ideal although like i said it's only got 2 birthing rooms so if they are in use you have to go to hospital :nope: it's well known in my area, lots of people i know have had their babies there. apparently they dont allow first time mums anymore!? which i think is stupid! i had my first there with no problem. ask your midwife about your nearest midwife led centre. 

I looked at birthing pools for home (birthing pool in a box, i think), we have a big enough lounge for one but i don't want to have to deal with the mess after, plus having to inflate it and fill it, i don't want to upset the dogs seeing me in pain, and i dont want them shut away in the kitchen or garden for hours, plus theyd just bark the place down which would hardly help me relax and ZONE out lol. for me home would be my second choice, i'd rather get the birthing room messy and let the staff worry about clearing up HA HA then leave after a few hours and return to a clean and tidy house :thumbup:

I thought about buying the pool at around 35 weeks, going to my birthing centre as planned and if the pool is in use then go home and birth there. if i can use the birthing center pool i'll send the pool i bought back as they have a 90day refund policy and as long as it's all unopened you get a full refund. :thumbup: that way im guaranteed my water birth one way or another. unless i end up being induced :nope: my WORST nightmare, i HATE my local hospital. :growlmad:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:

> purapura it's on channel 4 at 9pm mondays go to https://www.channel4.com/programmes/One-Born-Every-Minute/4od and you can watch all episodes so far.

Thanks a lot! Already watched one episod... A bit scared now, but it is very interesting and helping to understand what to expect. Thanks


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Honestly don't be scared, some of those women are off their rocker!:wacko: the ones who scream uncontrollably make it so much more painful for themselves acting that way! i had my 1st dd 8 weeks after i turned 17, she was 8.10lb and i was a skinny size 8, i didnt need an epi or stitches. i was petrified but on the other hand i handled it well because i already felt like people looked down their nose at me for being so young and i didnt want to make a fool of myself as i thought if i screamed they would think i was overreacting, i just breathed like the midwife told me and tried to relax, i gave birth in silence. the lady in the room next door had a pair of lungs on her though!! lmao. however i did swear a couple of times with my 2nd dd :blush: 
I'm sooo excited to go into labour again, i cant wait to meet my little bundle :baby: 

Do any of you have plans for your birth? who are your birthing partners? will you have any pictures taken during your labour and birth? or just afterwards? are you going to get an epi if offered or any other pain relief? it will be interesting to share our birth plans and see how close we all come to actually following them! lol. ive never done one before so i cant wait to see if things all work out the way i want/hope or not! 

much love to you. xxx :flower:


----------



## purapura

I have no real plan, still checking options. The birth pool does sound very interesting. But I am still thinking about it. 

My Hubby will be my birth partner :hugs: , as my family don't live in the UK and don't speak any English... :nope:
I would like to have pics during, as I am sure I will not remember anything after it&#8217;s all over, but I think I will need any help I can get from hubby, so not sure about him taking pics. Plus I will probably look so red and messy that I will not even want to look at those pics. lol :haha:

How about you? What is the plan? 
:flower:


----------



## CEM1805

Hello ladies!

May I join in your thread?!

I am also due on 19th August with my first and am looking for a bump buddy!!

How have you found pregnancy so far??

Charlie
xxx


----------



## purapura

HI Charlie,

Off course you can join in. You are more then welcome.

I am due on the 24th of August. 

So far I had everything in the book, MS, crumps, cravings (Love McDonalds Ice cream), sore boobs, bleeding gums, frequent loo visits, heartburn, lightheadedness and I am hungry ALL the time! :dohh:

What about you?


----------



## CEM1805

Cor that does not sound like fun at all! Bless you.

I have ben fairly lucky and have had few cramps, morning sickness from week 10 and few cravings but my main one has been how tired I have been!!! I am a teacher and so I have been really struggling with overcoming that but everyone assures me that now I am hitting nearly 15 weeks, I should start feeling more awake and less 'zombiefied'!lol.


----------



## CEM1805

Oh I was meant to ask how do you add your tickers onto here from thebump.com!?!?!


----------



## purapura

CEM1805 said:


> Oh I was meant to ask how do you add your tickers onto here from thebump.com!?!?!

PM


----------



## RebeccaG

Welcome CEM1805! Did you manage to find out how to do your ticker? It took me ages to work that out too! Only just started to eat normally again. I'm a teacher too! Loving half term, not looking fwd to going back tho - am liking being able to fall asleep during the day! I'm having quite a bit of heartburn, especially in the evenings. Is anyone showing any bumps yet? Or had any feelings? I can't wait to feel mine! X


----------



## CEM1805

Just want to see if my ticker works?!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi girls, just checking in making sure you and bumps are all ok. 
will update soon, busy busy busy!!! 

take care :flower:


----------



## CEM1805

Hi Rebecca,

I am totally with you on the fact of being able to fall asleep during the day and not have to worry about it!!! I love being off. Am so much more relaxed when I am off. What year do you teach?? When are you due??

Funny you should say about heart burn as I have had it the last couple of days! Any ideas of how to relieve it???

I think I have a bump but got my husband to take a photo of it (as I would like to take one every month to show the bump progression!!) and it looks more like Ive put on some weight (my husband doesn't agree!) lol.
How about you??

Charlie


----------



## CEM1805

Hi Rebecca,

I am totally with you on the fact of being able to fall asleep during the day and not have to worry about it!!! I love being off. Am so much more relaxed when I am off. What year do you teach?? When are you due??

Funny you should say about heart burn as I have had it the last couple of days! Any ideas of how to relieve it???

I think I have a bump but got my husband to take a photo of it (as I would like to take one every month to show the bump progression!!) and it looks more like Ive put on some weight (my husband doesn't agree!) lol.
How about you??

Charlie


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> I have no real plan, still checking options. The birth pool does sound very interesting. But I am still thinking about it.
> 
> My Hubby will be my birth partner :hugs: , as my family don't live in the UK and don't speak any English... :nope:
> I would like to have pics during, as I am sure I will not remember anything after its all over, but I think I will need any help I can get from hubby, so not sure about him taking pics. Plus I will probably look so red and messy that I will not even want to look at those pics. lol :haha:
> 
> How about you? What is the plan?
> :flower:

Oh right! Where abouts are you from originally? a friend of mine from poland had the same problem, all her family were in poland except for her partner, however her partner had very poor english and her english wasnt all that great either, felt really sorry for her as i dont think she had a clue what was going on from what she told me! 

My plans all gone out the window now :growlmad: i saw my midwife and found out the birthing pool is broke and has been since last feb!!! Gutted!! next time i see her im going to ask if i can bring my own pool, i dont see why not! :shrug: My hubby will be with me and i have a friend coming to photograph my labour. i'm not sure weather ill feel uncomfortable having her there as with my previous births i only had the father there and no one else. i said i don't want any 'business end' shots!! lol!! just labour and tasteful pictures. 
i'll see if i can find the link to the kind of thing i want. back in a sec :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwY9J1YpAqc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDPzR5ZfNbg

i'm after something like these. I think they are lovely and tasteful. :thumbup:


----------



## CEM1805

I don't see why you can't bring your own pool!!

These videos are beautiful and the second one brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Oh right! Where abouts are you from originally? a friend of mine from poland had the same problem, all her family were in poland except for her partner, however her partner had very poor english and her english wasnt all that great either, felt really sorry for her as i dont think she had a clue what was going on from what she told me!

I was born in Russia, but almost all of my family moved to Israel almost 20 years ago.
My Hubby speak english almost perfect (well at least that is what I think) so I sure it will be fine at the hospital. And me, I can swear pretty well in English :haha:... (isn't that all I'll need while in labours) 
I am luck, as my hubby is portuguese, therefor we speak English at home. So my english is getting beter and better ever day (At least I hope so... :winkwink: ).


----------



## RebeccaG

Was a real struggle this morning!! I teach primary and am currently teaching a mixed year 2/3 class which are lovely but bit of handful! How about you? 
I'm finding that Rennie helps my heart burn - read something very random the other day about getting heart burn means you'll have a hairy baby!!! Hahah! 
Going back to school today everyone told me there was a definite bump! I was wearing something quite bump revealing tho! Hehehe. I'm due on 10th August, you? 
Have routine MW appointment tomo - any idea what to expect or what I should take? Rxx


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwY9J1YpAqc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDPzR5ZfNbg
> 
> i'm after something like these. I think they are lovely and tasteful. :thumbup:


Those videos are amazing - I love the idea of a water birth and really hope I can have one.


----------



## CEM1805

That made me chuckle when I read about heartburn and a hairy baby! Lol. 

I am due on 19th Aug!! 

I went back to school mon and tues and then off yesterday and today with sickness bug...can't believe it! Not a great start to the term!!! I am currently teaching a mixed year 1/2 class which are challenging as well!! It is our world book activity day tomorrow so will be back in for that which can't be all bad, 3 day week :oS 

I would like a water birth as well. I was meant to have my MW appointment yesterday but had to cancel it due to being ill so its been rearranged for 16th March. I think you just have to take your pregnancy pack and you!! She may just feel your stomach, take your BP, ask how you've been, may do a urine sample and check weight. 

Purapura I think your English is very good!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Haven't had a great week back either! On Thursday suddenly came out in rash - everywhere. Was embarrassing as children in my class noticed it! Had to rush to doctors as it looks like german measles. Thankfully it can't be as my blood tests from a couple of months ago say I'm immune. Doctor completely clueless! Have now had more blood tests to try and find out what it is. 

Poor you with the sickness bug! That's horrible. world book day was crazy - lots of boys dressed up as harry potter doing spells on each other! 

MW appointment was good as heard the heart beat! So amazing. Not sure I really clicked with MW, she was a bit strange! Do you know if she will be the one I have every time? Also, if I have a home birth will she be the MW?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

is this your first mw app rebeccaG? you normally keep the same midwife through out your preg and postnatal but normally for home births you just get whoevers oncall. atleast thats how things work in my neck of the woods. :thumbup: i'm sorry to hear about your rash! thats not good! i hope they figure out what it is soon, hopefully something harmless. 

purapura i would never have known you wernt born in uk, your english writing spot on :thumbup: i learnt french at school i even got a B grade (my highest grade) yet all i remember now are the swear words!!:haha: lol.


Only 17 days until :pink: or :blue:


----------



## CEM1805

I hope they find out what your rash is to as we have german measles going round our school to! I am immune to it also so all ok there. 

Yes Chelsea is right I think with the MW and it is the same around here as well. You kept the same one but if having a home birth, it is whoever is on at that time...

I am having my next scan on April 20th and debating whether we should find out the sex.......thoughts please ladies! 

Just wanted to say that I am enjoying our little chats on here :o)


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 find out, find out!!! lol. :happydance:

i cant wait to know the sex, i am dying to get some more bits like bedding, clothes, bouncy chair etc and cant until i know the sex! i wont even buy dummies until i can buy either pink or blue ones! ha ha! 

what has everyone bought so far? 
ive bought a hammock for baby to sleep in instead of moses basket and nappies and some bottles.
ive bought myself some comfy tracksuit bottoms, maternity bottoms, some jumpers and a load of tops, 2 belly bands, a maternity pillow and started stocking up on breast pads!!:thumbup: 


:baby:


----------



## purapura

CEM1805, I think you should defiantly find out! Think about it, you will know what colours to by... you will be able to choose a name, and imagine how it will be when the baby is here... I can&#8217;t wait to find out!

We didn&#8217;t buy too many things as we waiting to know the gender first... 
So far we bought a pushchair, Sterilize and 2 bottles... Its hubbies second child so we are using the nursery furniture from his first (they are wood, so can be for both sexes).

As for myself, I bought 3 maternity trousers at mother care. I don&#8217;t really have a bump, but they are so much more comfy then my jeans.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

WoW is that your cat ????
:thumbup:

i just see your pics in the bump section! ive been a little wimpish! mine looks more like pies than baby! plus i have stretch marks! :cry:
Rubbish!


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> WoW is that your cat ????
> :thumbup:
> 
> i just see your pics in the bump section! ive been a little wimpish! mine looks more like pies than baby! plus i have stretch marks! :cry:
> Rubbish!

Thanks,
saw your comment... :blush: I dont see much of a diference, but if others see it... Its great! :happydance:

Yes, that is my "baby" Cougar... :kiss:


----------



## RebeccaG

Very cute cat purapura! 

Yes it was my first MW app other than the MW I saw at the hospital to fill in loads of forms and get weighed etc. Oh great, so the MW I had the other day is likely to be my MW all the way through? Is there any way to change her? 

We haven't bought much as we are waiting til next scan to find out whether to buy pink or blue!! We bought a unisex little outfit with a teddy on after 12wk scan to celebrate, so will probably buy something again on 23rd March if all ok. Really really can't wait. Haven't bought any of the major/expensive things yet but have been looking at ebay to see what's about on there. What are all your thoughts on push chairs, travel systems 3 in 1s ect? R x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi rebeccaG. not long now :happydance:

Im after a babystyle 3 in 1 travel system it has car seat, pram top and pushchair seat that all fit on the chassis, im also after the chassis with swivel wheels NOT fixed!! :thumbup: 

there are looooooads about though and some are so expensive! i swear i got a travel system for £200 9 yrs ago! and there was only britax and graco around i think!! 

what time is your scan on 23rd? mines at 11am. please let me know once you find out. i wonder if we will be on the same team?? or different :pink: :blue:

EEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Yes, that is my "baby" Cougar... :kiss:


What breed? your "baby" is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Oh great, so the MW I had the other day is likely to be my MW all the way through? Is there any way to change her?

Btw I'm not sure about changing her, normally a midwife has her own 'territory' lol my midwife covers a few doctors surgeries in my area. if i changed to another doctors surgery that she didn't cover i would then get whichever midwife covered that doctors surgery. 

Where do you go to see you mw? a clinic, dr's surgery or hospital?


----------



## RebeccaG

Thought you were asking me what breed for a second! Haha! 

Scan is at 3pm and just can't wait. We think it's a boy as at the 12week scan it wouldn't stop moving was really hard to get a still picture - looked like a wriggly boy to me. Also a lot of boys on husbands side and quite even on mine. 

Go to the doctors for MW appointment. Yeh there are two surgeries (other is in next village) and another MW for the other surgery who I met briefly who is so so lovely and was hoping it would be her. Well I guess there aren't many appointments with her? I think she said 24 wks.


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm gonna predict girl for you chelsea just by looking at your picture! Will be funny if I'm right! Have you done any of the chinese predict thing?!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Thought you were asking me what breed for a second! Haha!

:rofl:

Ooh it's so exciting. are you hoping for a boy? or are you not bothered? 

I probably shouldn't say this but i'm hoping for another girl! obviously asl ong as its healthy then thats the most important thing but i think if "god" or whoever gave me a choice and i had to pick, i'd pick a girl. 

Does this make me a bad person? :cry:


----------



## RebeccaG

Just looked at the babystyle 3 in 1. Looks really good. I definitely want something that does everything too. How did you find this one? Really like the bugaboo but they are super expensive. 
Thinking of going to babyshow at the NEC in May - anyone else thinking of going or have been in the past?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> I'm gonna predict girl for you chelsea just by looking at your picture! Will be funny if I'm right! Have you done any of the chinese predict thing?!

No i havent. have you? 

I figure they have a 50% chance of being right and a 50% chance of being wrong!!:thumbup: lol

I may do one now just for the fun.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Just looked at the babystyle 3 in 1. Looks really good. I definitely want something that does everything too. How did you find this one? Really like the bugaboo but they are super expensive.
> Thinking of going to babyshow at the NEC in May - anyone else thinking of going or have been in the past?

They have babystyle in kiddiesave? (i think)
I'm looking on ebay though.


----------



## RebeccaG

Haha yes I know it says 50/50! I have done a couple on different websites and they say different! Would love a girl as everyone in my family has had boys recently but I just want it to be healthy. If it was a boy it would be able to have lots of fun with the other baby boys. I think I just love all the pink pretty outfits hhhah! Also, I think a girl would be easier when it gets a bit older. Yeh, guess mine - does it look like a girl or a boy to you? Heheh


----------



## CEM1805

Ladies I just have to say you really have me now as I think when I see our little baby on the screen on 20th April I wont be able to hold back asking Whats the sex??!?! My husband wants to know as well so thatll make it even harder for me to say on the day No dont tell me!!. Hehe. Thank you. It does make sense to find out....let me know when you all find out!!!! Good luck Chelsea and Rebecca for 23rd!
:thumbup:
We are not bothered as long as it is healthy obviously but if it is a boy it will be grand because it will mean my husbands name can carry on but then I agree girls outfits are VERY cute!!! 
Chelsea I didnt know they did hammocks for babies!? I am going to go and research that on the internet now! Ive bought maternity work trousers and tops, maternity pillow, unisex outfit after 12 week scan to celebrate and some blankets. We have been very held back as we thought it is still very early!! Although hearing what you ladies have bought maybe it isnt! We are VERY lucky in the fact that my parents have offered to buy our pram, sister in law rocking chair, in laws the cot bed and grandparents then moses basket! 
I think my bump looks more like pies than a bump.....plus everyone at work keeps saying Cor...youre small!! :o( 
Rebecca have you sorted out your MW crisis yet? Hope so. We like the Mothercare Spin travel system. What do you all think about it?? My husband cant stop raving about it!!
Never been to a babyshow but have seen it advertised...may go. Not sure yet. 
I havent done any old wives myths...is there a time that is too soon to start doing them!?!?
I apologise about the length of this email but I havent been on here for a while and wanted to reply to you all at once so typed it in word then cut and paste it in!!! Hehe. Geek I know. :haha:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Chelsea I didnt know they did hammocks for babies!?

Here's a link to the one on ebay i like https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400200054454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3221wt_905 the description tells you about the benefits of a hammock. i think its worth a shot. looks well comfy :thumbup: 

I'm not sure about the mothercare spin, i havent seen it! unless i have but cant remember because of the bazillions iv'e looked at these past few weeks!! lol. But my helpful tips are :
Don't get wheels that are locked in place, swivel wheels with the option to lock if you wish are best :thumbup:
Try to get a car seat that attaches straight to your pushchair saves waking your baby up everytime you need to get it from the pushchair to car and visa versa :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> guess mine - does it look like a girl or a boy to you? Heheh

My first instinct was to say boy, but the more i look i think a girl. :pink:

Oh i hope you are right about mine :pink:

Eeeeeekkk 15 days!!!

It's my birthday tomorrow i'll be 26yrs young :winkwink: but you wouldnt know coz all i'm counting down for is my scan :happydance:


----------



## purapura

Oh dear, I missed many posts... 

1. My baby is a singapura cat, he is 3.5 years old, and very cuddly (too much sometimes). Thanks for your comments.

2. I tried the Chinese gender predictions on several websites and It looks like I am having a boy and a girl... lol 

3. I saw the Mother care spin, It&#8217;s very nice, and not too expensive ... my only complain was that the pushchair does no recline&#8230; 

4. xxchelseaxx, I also predict you a girl.


----------



## RebeccaG

Is that all it is now? 15 days? Yay! 2 weeks tomorrow!!!! I really would love a girl but i think that is because I am a huge lover of pink and pretty things! All I really want is a happy healthy baby. Definitely felt movement last night quite low down beneath belly button and I know I wasn't imagining it as it happened 4 times! Have you felt anything yet?

I think we'll have to go to mothercare or mamas and papas and have good look at all the travel systems - I think being able to go straight from car is essential. We also want one with good wheels as we want to be able go on walks with our dogs etc so the ones with the titchy wheels are a no as I can just imagine them getting stuck in the park when its wet. 

The hammock looks cool! I'd be so worried the baby would fall out tho - is it strapped in? I really love the moses baskets but then I have read that with the good travel systems baby can sleep in the cot looking bit (what is that called?!). Who knows. I think we need to decide on travel system next as I keep changing my mind there are soooo many! 

No havent sorted MW issue yet. Husband who is a vet had the head MW for county in the other day and he subtly mentioned it and she said she knew it was a problem! I'm going to try and make an excuse to have MW app in next village so I can at least see the really lovely one. I feel so bad not wanting to see the other one.


----------



## purapura

The hammock looks so much fun, but not sure I will leave my baby too high up in the air (I am afraid of heights)...

I think I am having a girl, but its just my gut feeling. I dont really mind if its a girl or a boy, as it will be our first (but not the last). Hubby realy want a girl... 

Do you want to try and predict mine (10w 4d and 11w5d)? :winkwink:

I will be find out in a privet scan next week as I just cant wait another month (4th of April) for the 20 week scan. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10w4d.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









Baby11w5d.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RebeccaG

I am very tempted with private scan as well - the wait is soooo hard. I think girl purapura! The Chinese gender predictor was like that with me too haha and then is actually says that it is right 50% of the time! That is so exciting that you will know next week! Where are you getting it done? Is it expensive? Is it a 3d? Really want a 3d scan later at 26 wks.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Purapura i think girl too. :thumbup: Great news on your scan :happydance:
I'm so jealous!!! 

My hubby wasnt too keen on the hammock at first but we have 3 dogs and therefore a moses basket on a stand is out of the question becuase if a dog jumps up the whole thing will just fall over!! :shock: NOT GOOD! if they jump at the hammock it just swings, no the baby cannot fall out of the hammock. baby in a hammock looks kinda like this:

https://www.babygadget.net/pics/amby_hammock.jpg

I could get a moses basket and just put it inside the cot but the cot will be in dd's room and i dont want baby waking her every 5 mins! lol

I feel light kicks regular now Rebecca, it feels like light tapping or movement just above my pelvic bone, i feel it more when i'm sat up. i didnt get any flutters first like i did with my dd's . So glad for you that you feel it too! :happydance:

I can't believe in 13 days i'll be half way to meeting my LO!!! I've still got soooo much to do!! we have 3 bedrooms to decorate and carpet, nearly everything for the baby to get, i have to sell the remainder of the stock from my business as the room it's all kept in is now needed for my eldest dd. we are also redecorating kitchen and bathrooma and hall stairs and landing!!! i have a collection of leopard geckos to sell including all equipment and a massive built in vivariums stack and i need new cooker, fridge freezer, kitchen table and sideboard!!!
AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## purapura

I haven&#8217;t booked the scan yet, as I need to check when hubby will be available, but we are going for Babybond scan. Its £79 (not too cheep) and it includes a 4d pics. 

Chelsea, you have noting to be jealous about, as you will have your scan in 2 weeks time (probably so exiting) :happydance::happydance:

I haven&#8217;t been feeling anything... except some stubbing pains. :(


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> I havent been feeling anything... except some stubbing pains. :(

Damn those pains :growlmad: they sometimes get worse around 18weeks as your uterus moves out of your pelvis, so you may have that to look forward to aswell!! :dohh:

thats a really good price! let us know when you book it :happydance:

I wasnt feeling anything then either, about 16 weeks i kept feeling little nudges but they were so quick and so scarce i couldnt be sure they were baby. only in the last week have i had 100% definate baby movement, and although i feel several periods of movement/nudges in a day it's still very light, not full blown punches yet! so don't worry, you may have felt it but just didnt know. :shrug:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i just realised the 3 of us have all predicted girls for each other!! :shock:

i wonder if we'll all have girls??


----------



## RebeccaG

Haha! Probably all have boys now! 
No I thought I had some feeling last week but wasn't completely sure, kept thinking could be hunger or wind!! But it was only last night when I couldn't get to sleep that I properly felt 4 little nudges/taps. Hoping to feel it again tonight! 

The hammock picture looks amazing! Where is that one from? Looks really cosy. Have you seen one in shops all set up? Would like to see it properly really. Also, concerned with dogs knocking over moses basket - could they still not just knock over hammock?


----------



## RebeccaG

What is the difference with 3 wheels travel systems and 4 wheels? Is one better than other?


----------



## RebeccaG

ooo this is cute! https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...4+2995+2591_10751_-1_14601_126805_10001_14601


----------



## CEM1805

I need to scan my photo in and get your predictions for me!!! I am still not convinced on the hammock but whatever works best for you :o) 

I cannot wait to feel our baby move. By the sounds of you all I need to wait a couple more weeks before anything happens! 

I looked up 4D and 3D scans but they were £140!!! How comes you have found one so cheaply!?!?

Good work

xxxxxx


----------



## CEM1805

I need to scan my photo in and get your predictions for me!!! I am still not convinced on the hammock but whatever works best for you :o) 

I cannot wait to feel our baby move. By the sounds of you all I need to wait a couple more weeks before anything happens! 

I looked up 4D and 3D scans but they were £140!!! How comes you have found one so cheaply!?!?

Good work

xxxxxx


----------



## purapura

CEM1805, search for BabyBond in Google. They have clinics all around England.


----------



## purapura

*RebeccaG*
My mum is a day carer; she has been working with kids between 6 month and 10 years for over 15 years now. When I went to see pushchairs I asked her what should I look at... she recommended to go for 3 wheels as they are sometimes easier to mkaneuver. But she said that 4 wheels are great as well. 

I would say that if you use buses, I would recommend the 4 wheelers, as they are a bit more stable, and better on stairs (from my experience at the store) 
I went for 3 wheels (I like it more, and I don&#8217;t use public transport).

Hope it helps.


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> ooo this is cute! https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...4+2995+2591_10751_-1_14601_126805_10001_14601

Saw that one... :thumbup: I liked that one as well. I think the only problem I had with this one what the carrycot, it is a soft carrycot, and I wanted a hard one... worth looking at it at the kidicare store.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I like that travel system rebeccaG and thats a bargin price :thumbup: i think the website is a good one, they do some good offers! 

I havent seen the hammocks in any stores, tbh i think they are a fairly new thing?? i read about them in a baby magazine while waiting for my scan! lol. the one in the pic is an amby nature hammock i think.

Yes CEM1805 get your piccie up so we can have a guess :happydance:. what do you think you are having? any instinct? :baby:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

This is probably the most random thing but i just got the oddest feeling that purapura will have her baby first, then RebeccaG, then me and then CEM1805 :wacko:


How weird am i!!! lol :shrug:

I wonder if ladbrokes will take a bet! ha ha! :haha:


----------



## RebeccaG

haha! you should contact them, I'm sure the odds would be good! 

I do like the hammocks but the ones I like all seem to be very pricey! 

Agree put a pic up CEM - we all want to guess! Although we all seem to be predicting girls! 

That's another thing I will now have to think about - a soft carrycot or a hard one... eeee sooooo many things to consider!


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> That's another thing I will now have to think about - a soft carrycot or a hard one... eeee sooooo many things to consider!

I know, I think I saw around 50 travel systems before deciding! But to be honest, eventually went with what I fell in love with! 
I was looking something that will be every thing I want and need, and the list is long:

Rear/front facing
Hard carrycot
Reclined pushchair
Separate base (one you can swap easily between pushchair, carrycot and car seat)
Suspensions
Big wheels
Good price (we were looking at spending no more then £350)

I think that is it :dohh:

I don't really care about weight as I will not need to take it up the stairs
and don't really care about the shopping basket ether, but its also quite important.

Good luck... lol :flower:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> This is probably the most random thing but i just got the oddest feeling that purapura will have her baby first, then RebeccaG, then me and then CEM1805 :wacko:
> 
> 
> How weird am i!!! lol :shrug:
> 
> I wonder if ladbrokes will take a bet! ha ha! :haha:

Oh no, I am not... I have no idea what to do...lol 
I want you to go first and tell me how it was... :haha:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Oh no, I am not... I have no idea what to do...lol
> I want you to go first and tell me how it was... :haha:

lol. 

it's ok i am no psychic! atleast i don't think i am :shrug:

:rofl:

just a quick question for you ladies. is anyone suffering bleeding gums? argh mines getting so bad, its like brushing my teeth in blood :sick:
And also is anyone getting a hairy belly :blush: mine has started already :growlmad:

On a more positive note i've started getting my linea negra! it's really faint still and only goes up as far as my knicker line. not exactly something to get excited about but still. lol. 


xxx


----------



## purapura

I am suffering from bleeding gums! about 1 month already... really bad!
No hairy belly, just the heir that was there before.. lol 
I also can see a start of the linea negra! Yuppie!

But most important, I THINK I FELT THE BABY MOVING first time today in the morning, and again now!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

YAY !!:wohoo:

Great feeling isn't it? :thumbup:


I hope i'm not the only one out of us 4 that ends up with a hairy belly :growlmad::shy:


----------



## RebeccaG

Haha! I have hairy belly! Very fine hairs but still hair!! No linea negra tho altho my belly button is definitely changing.

Why is the hard carry cot better? 

I had bleeding gums really badly and went to dental hygienist who gave them a really good clean, told me to floss everyday twice a day if I can and use a mouthwash after I brush. Amazing improvement to practically no blood now. 

is anyone else desperate to buy buy buy baby things?! My husband thinks it's still too soon to buy lots of things yet but I'm really struggling to hold back.


----------



## purapura

I waned a hard carrycot because if the baby will fall asleep inside, I don't want it to wake up just because I need to move him/her from the pram. Some of the soft carrycots can be lifted but they don't seem to be too comfy the moment you lift it, and definitely not as protective ( the sides collapse and the bottom is bending down) as the hard once. 

Please keep in mind that hubby and me we are one couple really hard to please... LOL

I am desperate to buy buy buy... but waiting for the 20 weeks scn... and then we are so going to buy BUY *BUY*... yuppie!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i find flossing difficult as most of my teeth are too close together to even get floss inbetween them :dohh: i'll try the mouthwash, i buy it for the kids so i'll nick theres :thumbup: hopefully it will help.


----------



## RebeccaG

That's a really good point purapura about the hard carry cot! That is now something else I will need to consider! 
Went a little mad on ebay last night and bought loads of little cute things.
The dentist gave me some really good mouthwash that I think you can buy from pharmacy otherwise. Don't forget dentist is all free at the moment with our cards!


----------



## CEM1805

I agree!! Chelsea go first!!!!! Hehe. That is funny. It is usually me that predicts things......family and friends say I am a bit of a witch!!! lol.

I am going to scan my photo in tonight!!!

How were your weeks ladies???

Also Chelsea you are two weeks ahead of us!!!!!!! 

I do think I will be late though. I predict I am having a GIRL (lol!) and she will come on 23rd!!! What girls names do you all like then?!!?

xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I hope i'm wrong! i want mine first lol :baby: but i def don't think i'll be first. 

CEM1805 what order due you think we will deliver? your the :witch: lol
and i can't wait to see your scan pic. When is your next scan?


----------



## RebeccaG

I think chelsea will be first! I think you are due first arent you? Really not long til next scan! 11 days. Have had lots of people give me their old baby boys clothes so I bet it will be a girl now. 
I want to see your pic too! 
Has anyone got a doppler? I have been reading about them this morning on babybump forums, am very tempted. I think I could just be listening all the time tho then!


----------



## purapura

I have a doppler. Bought it around 9 weeks. It's pretty amazing... But from what I read they didn't prove it's absolutely safe for the baby. So I don't use it too often and also the sound is not the beat, but this can be the earphones. 

I liked the one the MW had on our 16 appt, she found it so quick and we could hear it so clear!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG i have one, i hired it from ebay for 9.95 per month, i have had it 2 months now and will extend it for another month or 2 then once my baby is alot bigger and active then i think i'll return it. Its a proper midwife one and hb is easy to find now and very clear, no interferance. i must admit i only use it once or twice a week now as i feel LO move so i don't worry so much. :happydance:

They are a comfort but i think intuition is stronger and just because the hb is ok that you should always listen to your body if you feel something is wrong. :thumbup:

Next they should bring out mini ultrasound machines :D that would be excellent :thumbup:


----------



## CEM1805

Right it has taken me all that time to scan my photo in and then work out how to get it up as my display!!! Lol. So what do you think?!?!?! Girl or boy!?

My prediction is Rebecca, Chelsea, Purapura and then myself (CEM are my intials - my name is Charlie btw!lol. Easier for you all to write then CEM1805) 

No bleeding gums for me but upset stomach in a polite way, last week and this week......:o( No linea nigra either but yes to a hairy belly!! lol. 

My next scan is ages away :o( 20th April!!! 23 weeks I'll be then!!

I have got a doppler and it is the best present anyone has bought me so far!!! Hehe. My husband did ban me from using it for a while though as I got quite obsessive about hearing our bubba ALL the time!! hehe. Couldn't help it!!

As for buying things I thought it was to early but then saw a BARGAIN on ebay this morning and bought our cotbed and changing unit!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## CEM1805

Mini ultrasounds lol. Now that would be good but again I would never be away from the screen but I also def agree that intuition is better to rely on as we know our bodies best!! I know only use our doppler once every two weeks or so. I think I felt bubba move Friday morning but was unsure...it did feel like mini butterflies so I am hoping it will happen more frequently from now on!!!! hehe.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Yay, well done charlie!!! i think boy!? 
Your scan will come round in no time. :thumbup:

Congrats on feeling movement, it will get more noticeable and more often soon. 


:happydance:


----------



## RebeccaG

No no no Charlie! I don't want to be first!! I'll go second! Hahah. 
Which dopplers do you all have? Have heard of sonoline and angel sound. 
Oooo cotbed and changing unit! well done! Ebay is amazing - I have bought some really cute unisex disney sleepsuits and vests. Doppler is the next thing on my list - I can't believe you all have them! I feel very left out :( Definitely getting one now. I felt some quite strong movement a couple of days ago but nothing as strong since just little ones. Really hope everything's ok in there. Would love my own ultrasound machine at home altho I would be glued to the screen! 
I think it looks like you're having a girl Charlie, but I think they all look like girls! 
Oh found this which is funny!
https://www.ivillage.com/baby-sex-guess-sex-your-baby/6-a-129199
From reading them it seems I am having both!


----------



## CEM1805

Whhhhoooo a split decision so far with you two!! hehe. I wonder what Purapura will guess!!!

I am like you Rebecca and would love to know everything is ok in there as my next scan seems ages away and I think I am feeling bubba move but still unsure if I am right in what I am feeling as it is my first!

When I click on that link it just sends me to home page???


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Oh found this which is funny!
> https://www.ivillage.com/baby-sex-guess-sex-your-baby/6-a-129199
> From reading them it seems I am having both!

That is so much B******t... lol

"Your left breast is larger than your right breast." Always had this problem...
"Your urine is a dull yellow colour" LOL, it depends on how much you drink....

According to this, I am definitely having a girl... lol


----------



## purapura

Charlie, I also think its a boy!


----------



## CEM1805

Whoooo I don't think I am going to be able to hold out until August....you are all making me want to find out in April!!! I am not usually one for surprises but I had said I wouldn't find out but a girl is entitled to change her mind right!?!? We could find out and then keep it from the family as if we hadn't found out hehe.

I looked at that sex guesser and by the sounds of it I am having both as well! Lol. I have had a mixture of the two....I agree a little ridiculous! Lol. Made me chuckle though!!!

Have a good Monday morning tomorrow ladies!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Hahah I know! Some of them are such rubbish! We are finding out for sure but keeping it from friends and family so it will be a surprise for them! 
I can't believe it's the end of the wkend :( You all have good ones too!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Morning Ladies :flower:

I have my pushchair now :thumbup:
Bought lots of stuff to start decorating! i'm starting on bathroom as thats easiest :thumbup:

Took my 19 week bump pic and weighed myself!!! OMG baby must have had a major growth spurt :wacko:

Weight through out has gone:

5+4w - 136.8lb
15+5w - 136.8lb
17w - 138lb
18+1w - 138.2lb
19w - 141.2lb!!

I've put on 3lb in 6 days!! :saywhat:

Here's my bump so far!! (excuse the old road map lines :growlmad:)

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/chelseanee/52-1.png

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/chelseanee/154.pnghttps://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/chelseanee/17w.jpghttps://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/chelseanee/181.jpghttps://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv122/chelseanee/19w.png

How's everyone elses progressing? 

:baby:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> https://www.ivillage.com/baby-sex-guess-sex-your-baby/6-a-129199
> From reading them it seems I am having both!

I'm having both too :thumbup:

lol x


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, what are you doing with the bathroom/room? I have no idea what to do... lol 
What colours you are going to use? 

By the way, buteaful bump!!! I defenatly can see the growth! 

Here is my progress so far:

1w till 12w about 2lb
12w till 15w about 4lb
16w 5d +2lb

So far 8lb (4 Kilo) but I have to admit, I find it so difficult to stay away from sweets (especially ICE-CREAM). :munch:


----------



## purapura

I just received a conformation by email: My adorable hubby booked us a gender scan with babybound this Thursday!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> I just received a conformation by email: My adorable hubby booked us a gender scan with babybound this Thursday!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

wow! :wohoo:

sooooo excited for you :yipee: 
You better zoom back home to your computer to let us know!! :blue::pink:

I'm just redecorating the bathroom as we are doing most rooms in the house :thumbup: plus we are going to need more storage in there for all the extra baby bits so i'm putting up some more shelving etc. For my next purchase i'm after a baby bath support, they are excellent for bathing as they leave you 2 hands free to bath your LO instead of only the one :thumbup: and you can use the big bath instead of a baby bath (baby baths hold very little water and so get cold really quick) but thats just my opinion


----------



## CEM1805

Chelsea what a lovely bump you have!!! I can clearly see the growth as well!!! I have not put on much weight...:oS Going to check with my MW on Wed that I am doing ok as I am not trying to starve my bubba but I have been ill quite a lot and gone off my food but gained thirst......

I have taken a picture every month or so but they are on my phone not as clear as yours.......Hubbie just said that my bump has grown in this last week :o) 

Purapura how exciting!!!! Yes def make sure you rush back and let us know if you are having a girl!!!!!!! Cannot wait to hear!!

Had a very long day today so feel knackered but my lovely hubbie is just cooking me dinner!! I thought I was picking my cot and changing unit up tonight but the guy has not got back to me so disappointed now!!! Anyway speak soon!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Yay! Monday is over! 
Well done purapura in getting your scan booked! Am really excited for you and want to know straight away! Is it Thursday am or pm? Ooo it isn't long for us either Chelsea! Although lots of ppl at school said today that do I not want a surprise when it's born and not find out! I hate it when ppl say that. 
Fantastic pics Chelsea! Wish I had taken some during the first few weeks now. Will start now I think! Mine has suddenly become enormous! It started getting big in half term when I couldn't fit in my jeans and since then it has been getting bigger and bigger. I look huge today! 
You are all so organised with prams and cots etc.! I haven't got anything big yet :( Have joined freecycle though which is AMAZING!!!! Went to pick up 3 huge bags of clothes that are practically brand new (some actually are new) from a lady that has just had twins. She also said that I could have her sterilizer and other bits in a couple of months. 
Went to Mamas and Papas at wkend and am even more confused on everything :$ Do we go for an expensive cotbed or just a cot? The pushchair is yet another confusion!!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

EEEEEKKK! It's all getting so exciting, i love 2nd tri :happydance:

Rebecca i am just going for a cheap cot as i already have a toddler bed from my dd's (no idea why i kept it so long!! it was the only thing i did keep?!?). A cotbed is a good idea as it will last longer (with just the one purchase), but a standard cot then a toddler bed later is not a bad option either as the toddler beds are a little more 'grown up' and last longer than a cotbed (but thats 2 purchases). it's your call though :thumbup:
Thats good about that lady with the clothes ay? bargin!!! lol. 

purapura youve only got 2 days!!!! :yipee: i don't think i've ever been so excited to find out the sex of someone elses baby!? lol 

Charlie i dont eat or drink that much, sometimes i barely eat 2 meals a day (i forget to eat or just dont have time then can't be bothered later on to cook) so i wouldnt worry, your baby will take all the goodness and leave any left overs for you! :thumbup::baby:


----------



## purapura

Thanks all, I am very excited...
Its at 10:00. I will have my IPhone with me, so I will be able to let you know straight away... :winkwink:


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I thought of buying a bed-cot, as it will last for a bit longer (I hope for at least for 2 years)... We rent our house, and will be moving after a while, so I have no intention to spend too much on the bed-cot or the nursery furniture (already got those)...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Thanks all, I am very excited...
> Its at 10:00. I will have my IPhone with me, so I will be able to let you know straight away... :winkwink:

Excellent. I will be waiting at my computer. :thumbup:


I forgot to say earlier that i had a dream lastnight that i was at my scan and it was a boy. don't know weather to believe my dream or not. :wacko:


----------



## CEM1805

Whoo 10am!!! So you don't even have to wait all day!! You only have two more sleeps!!!!!!! I am so excited for you as well!!!!! Hehe. :happydance:

I went for the cotbed as I am lazy and only wanted one purchase! We are going to pick it up tonight. I may put my photos up but don't see much difference myself. 

Thank you for what you said Chelsea about not eating lots either. You have made me feel normal again!

I think Alex and I have decided that we are going to find out and then keep it from family and friends as they all seem obsessed with not finding out!!! Lol. 

Rebecca we only have to work 8 maybe 9 days in April because of the bank holidays and easter holidays! Whoop whoop!! :wohoo:


----------



## CEM1805

Chelsea dreams are opposite I have always been told so girl it is lol!!


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> purapura said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all, I am very excited...
> Its at 10:00. I will have my IPhone with me, so I will be able to let you know straight away... :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I forgot to say earlier that i had a dream lastnight that i was at my scan and it was a boy. don't know weather to believe my dream or not. :wacko:Click to expand...



So so strange!! I had a dream last night about my scan and it was a girl!!! Ahahaha! It is probably as we are all talking about it so much! 

I don't think I have ever been so excited either about someone else's scan! 

We are hoping to find out and then also just not tell anyone! Hahah! Although I will tell all you of course!! Don't know why everyone I talk to says it's nicer to not find out! Really does my head in! `Wonder if they change my date again! 

Summer term will be amazing - totally agree! All those fantastic bank holidays wooo! And then a whole year off! You hoping to go until the end of term?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Chelsea dreams are opposite I have always been told so girl it is lol!!

:thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> xxchelseaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purapura said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all, I am very excited...
> Its at 10:00. I will have my IPhone with me, so I will be able to let you know straight away... :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I forgot to say earlier that i had a dream lastnight that i was at my scan and it was a boy. don't know weather to believe my dream or not. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So so strange!! I had a dream last night about my scan and it was a girl!!! Ahahaha! It is probably as we are all talking about it so much!
> 
> _Charlie says dreams are suposed to be opposite so i'm having a girl and your having a boy! lol_
> 
> I don't think I have ever been so excited either about someone else's scan!
> 
> We are hoping to find out and then also just not tell anyone! Hahah! Although I will tell all you of course!! Don't know why everyone I talk to says it's nicer to not find out! Really does my head in! `Wonder if they change my date again!
> 
> _All my family and friends can't wait for me to find out lol they are all dying to buy little outfits n stuff, i told them to wait until i knew the sex so i could get boy or girl outfits and stuff rather than unisex_ :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not long now for purapura!! 23 hrs!!! :happydance:


----------



## purapura

I am so excited 18 hours to go! :happydance:

No, I am not counting lol

Girls, wish me luck I hope hubby will get what he is hoping for... :winkwink:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I hope your scan goes well :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purapura

I feel a bit bad about having the scan before you girls, although you are further in the preg then I am. Sorry:hugs: :hugs::hugs:
But I just couldnt wait any more!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

we'll let you off :winkwink:


----------



## purapura

Its a boy!!!! No douts about it... Lol


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Wow congratulations Purapura!!! sorry wasnt on earlier, have been decorating, just stopped for a quick break :thumbup:

6 days left until me an Rebecca can find out!!! :baby:
My 8 yr old tells me i'm having a boy because i've already got 2 girls! so we will see if i join you on blue! 

Congrats again :yipee:

:blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## RebeccaG

Congratulations!! I have been thinking about it all day! Have only got home and was desperate to check! Was it 3d? How was private scan compared to NHS? 
I know not long til ours!!! Yay! Well if mine is a girl I have some really cute baby boy jumpers and tops etc from freecycle that I can send you! I really really cant wait to find out especially now one of us has! What time is yours chelsea? Mine is 3pm can't wait cant wait cant wait!


----------



## CEM1805

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wohoo: 

Congratulations!!! I am so pleased for you. You and your hubby are happy I hope!?!

How exciting.

What date and time again is yours Chelsea?! What time and date is yours Rebecca?!

I am def going to find out now and not tell family or friends but tell you three :o)


----------



## CEM1805

AAAAWWWWW!! Congratulations. :wohoo:

Hope you and hubby are happy I hope?

I am so pleased for you both. I am def going to find out now and not tell family and friends other than you three hehe.

When and what time are yours Chelsea and Rebecca??

Yes I am hoping to work right to the end! You??


----------



## RebeccaG

23rd (this time next week we will know!) at 3pm. Really can't wait! Had more ppl on at me today about waiting so it's a surprise!! What is it with them?! I want to know!!


----------



## purapura

Thanks ladies. Hubby is a bit disappointed but happy he is healthy and looking very "Manly".. lol
My mom really disappointed... she was waiting to buy some pinkish cloth... Not sure I like her reaction...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Mine is 23rd at 11am :happydance: 

I'm so excited! :yipee:

Don't worry purapura your mum will be fine, my mum will likley be the same if mines a boy as she wants it to be a girl. my Dh's side of the family think a boy would be nice as i have 2 girls already so we have a split camp anyway lol! but everyone is so excited that i think whatever it is it will be sooo loved by everyone :thumbup: people tend to hope for a certain gender, but it is what it is and once people see it, the love for that child will be just as strong eitherway! :baby:


hope your all well, im off for another busy day!!!

xxx


----------



## purapura

Chelsea thanks for you reassuring words. I did expect her to be disappointed, but she sounded like someone just died... Grr, thanks mum!

I am so exited for you as well girls... Cant wait to know what you all having. 

Hubby and me thought about names yesterday for the little dude, and he got a name now: Liam :cloud9::baby::cloud9::kiss: 

Buy the way, my name is Vera...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Aw little Liam :thumbup: i think thats a great name. 

i'm one of these people who picks names when i first find out i'm pregnant and then changes it half hour before the babies' born!! :dohh: lol. 

xx


----------



## CEM1805

Lol I think I will be like that with names as well Chelsea.

Vera I think Liam is a very handsome name and as a teacher, I have ever only known delightful children with that name!!! 

I am so excited for your both now. The same day how strange! Chelsea you first then Rebecca! I am going to put a reminder on my phone so that I can check at work as I seem to be very forgetful at the minute!! 

After me going on about you three and how you have all found out, my hubby and I have now decided we are going to find out on 20th April and then not tell as annoying family and friends don't want to know either so they won't!!! haha!! :wohoo: It feels like ages away........................its like another month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you all have good weekends whatever your plans!!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

I know we aren't telling anyone either when we find out! Ha! Not sure what I'm going to say when they ask though... Might just say they couldn't see (bet that will happen now!)

Think I have finally made my mind up about travel systems!!! :) Probably going to go for the Mamas and Papas Sola. Love the green. 

Hope you have all had lovely weekends!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hope you had great weekends ladies :thumbup:

140 days gone - 140 days left!! :happydance: :yipee:

2 more sleeps until scan :happydance: :yipee:

It's a great Day :flower:

Hows everyone else? Busy weekends? Anymore purchases?


xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> I know we aren't telling anyone either when we find out! Ha! Not sure what I'm going to say when they ask though... Might just say they couldn't see (bet that will happen now!)
> 
> Think I have finally made my mind up about travel systems!!! :) Probably going to go for the Mamas and Papas Sola. Love the green.
> 
> Hope you have all had lovely weekends!

I couldnt keep a secret, my nan didnt want to know with my 2nd dd and i kept slipping up refering to my LO as a 'she' lol luckily she didnt hear me (or wasnt listening) a couple of times but then she heard! :dohh: 
I admire anyone who can keep that secret for months! lol 

xx


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, Chelsea... :happydance: I am so exited for you... 2 more dyas!
You have to let us know the moment you know!


I had a nice but very tiring week; My hubby's 4.5 years old son is here with us for 2 weeks and he is running around and screaming non stop. So we went to the British museum to see the mummies, and I end up showing him everything as my hubby was too busy taking pics of him... 

Yesterday I got a call from my mom, and guess what... she bought lots of clothe for our Liam for the first 3 month.... :kiss: 
She bought him:

5 long-sleeve bodysuits in blue
1 Sleepsuits 
5 Leggings with Feet in blues, grays and greens
2 White Leggings with Feet 
Shoes
1 Grey with yellow stripes all in one set
1 Long Sleeve Top 
1 Set: Jacket, trousers, short and a hat
1 Blue blanket

Isn't she great... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purapura

And I have notice something funny about the movement of my LO. I don&#8217;t feel him very often yet, but every time I am in the car with my hubby, my little dude starting kicking... and kicking quite strong all the way till the car stopped... lol 
I wonder what that means...


----------



## RebeccaG

I know, not sure how easy it's going to be keeping it a secret. 

Hoping to buy more things tomo if all well at the scan. Does anyone else worry that something might not be right? 
Bought some curtains and lampshade and painted baby room at wkend - will need another coat tho as the ppl before had bright blue - altho could have bee appropriate if it's a boy! Yay
I'm going to be 140 days tomo!!! 
Can't wait for the scan tomo! Will be thinking of you tomo chelsea!!! Will be interesting if our predictions are right! hehehe


----------



## CEM1805

Aww Chelsea and Rebecca!!! Very excited for you both!! Yes I still worry that something could still not be right......but I am sure that everything will go fine!

Will be waiting by my computer to find out but may have to wait until I get back from School as I do not seem to have enough hours in the day to check at work!!

You are very organised painting baby's bedroom!! I have allocated May half term!!! hehe.

We bought a cotbed and unit the other day, Humphrey's Corner!!! :o) YAH!! :wohoo:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Good luck today rebecca, everything will be fine for both of us :thumbup:
i'm sooooo excited i think i might wet myself!! :dohh: :happydance: only 2 hours left for me!!!!! :baby:

Charlie i LOVE humphrys corner!!!! although isnt bedding expensive :growlmad: i was nosing through some websites the other day and was shocked at the price of sheets and blankets!!! 

Ive bought a few more wet wipes and nappies etc (huggies pure wipes are £1 a pack in boots). :thumbup:

Anyway i'll catch up later after my scan. :yipee:

xxx


----------



## purapura

Chelsea and Rebecca, GOOD LUCk! I am sure everything will be fine! 

please don't forget to let us know!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Mines a boy too!!!


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Mines a boy too!!!

Yuppie!!! Go team blue! I hope you and hubby are happy!


----------



## CEM1805

Yah!!!! Two boys and where are you Rebecca!?!? What are you having!??! Are you and your hubby excited?? Thought of any names? Haven't you got two girls already Chelsea so it must be quite nice to be having a boy?!?! SOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU. :wohoo: :blue: I so cannot wait for mine! Seems unfair mine is so long away and I will be 23 weeks! Usually its 20 week scan isn't it!?!?


----------



## RebeccaG

Guess what!!! I'm also on team BLUE!!! AAHHAH After we all predicted each other girls!! X


----------



## purapura

Oho my...LOL...
Charlie, you will be on team pink for sure! We all predicted you a boy!

Rebecca... It&#8217;s great! Congrats! Are you excited?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
GO BLUE GO BLUE GO BLUE...


----------



## CEM1805

AAAAAWWWWWW HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANNOT GET OVER HOW OVER EXCITED I AM FOR YOU ALL!!!! I feel like I have known you gals for AGES!!! So strange!!! Lovely to share such a magical experience with you all though!!! I bet I will be team :pink: now lol :wohoo: So names????


----------



## xxchelseaxx

LOL!! this is sooo funny! we are all expecting boys !! charlie yours will definatly be a girl. :baby:

I must admit i was disapointed slightly i hoped for another girl, but deep down i think i knew it was a boy. he's healthy and happy though so thats all that matters! i went and bought some little tigger sleepsuits and some other cute sleepsuits and blankets :thumbup: totally cheered me up thinking my little man will be wearing it in 20weeks!! :yipee:

little man!?.... seems weird saying that!.... i'll have a SON! ... gosh thats odd!! ...i have daughters, not a son!?!? lol.... 

My husband is the same, he's like "i'm going to be a DAD?!" ...it's weird saying that! lol (his first child). 

Do you girls feel strange calling yourself a MUM ?? 

:flower: 
xxx


----------



## purapura

I am so exited and so happy we are having boys! Charlie, now we wait for you :)


----------



## purapura

Lol... I am a mum for my cat, so its normal for me. :haha:
when I talk to him, I always say "mummy is here... " 

But I must say that it is weird to think "I going to have a SON" :shrug:


----------



## CEM1805

I am the same we have a dog and he is like part of our family so I say aww have you missed mum!? and go and see dad he will feed you but when you say ' I am going to have a child (in my case not girl/boy!) yes that seems strange!!! 

Shopping always cheers anyone up!! 

I am going to start counting down until mine now then!! Lol. 27 days to go! HAHA. How silly does that sound! Hope it goes fast!! So have your predictions changed for moi!?!?!lol. Chelsea have you and hubby thought of any names then? Rebecca and your OH?


----------



## RebeccaG

Yes we're both really excited! Last night I started having really bad cramps in my stomach, low down and in the middle. I'm really starting to worry. Baby is still moving which is a good sign right? The pain is sharp and almost period pain like :( Had really stressful time at work recently and have been signed off by the doctor for the next 10 days due to stress. Could it be that? Should I phone the doctor?


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, it defiantly can be the stress. I had been under stress 2 weeks ago and also felt pains there. I think although it might be the stress you should call you doc anyway (don&#8217;t take any risk).


----------



## purapura

Charlie, why do you need to wait so long? What about the 20weeks scan?


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh called doctor this morning and have got an appointment this afternoon - hopefully everything is ok...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi, glad you got an appointment rebecca, stress can cause pain, i had an argument with the idiotic woman nextdoor-but-one on saturday. she came knocking on my door accusing my daughter of calling her son names! (shes a huge cause of aggro in our street and is always causing trouble with everyone) loooooong story but i swear i would have sparked her out if i wasn't pregnant! i was LIVID :growlmad: and my hormones were not going to let her get away with talking to me like that! i must have had a shouting match with her for a good 10 mins before my mum and step-dad dragged me back in the house (i squared right up to her face and they thought i was going to go for her)!! after my bump ached from all the shouting and then i got even more angry that she had made me shout, then i got angry with myself for letting her get to me! argh!! :dohh: 
anyways if it's not stress it can be many other things like braxton hicks (been having them for a while but they are more noticeable now) or probably round ligament pain which i recon it is tbh it's your first so pain will be worse as all your ligaments around your uterus stretch. i hope whatever it is that you and your baby boy are ok :thumbup:

Charlie you will have a girl, we cant all be having boys! lol
Haven't got a name yet, there's a few we like but nothing we LOVE! we may pick a couple and see what he looks like when he arrives :baby:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Rebecca how did it go? hope your ok? :flower:

Just popped on to see if rebecca had updated, but now i'm here dont forget to sign up to asda, boots, tescos and huggies baby clubs! :thumbup: i've got free samples, vouchers, and loyalty point coming out of my ears!! :happydance:. one of the best things about being preg is the freebies :thumbup: lol


----------



## RebeccaG

Thank you so much Chelsea for your message! I went to the doctor and they really were amazing - did the whole lot! Listened to baby's heart which is normal, urine sample where there was blood which wasnt great, did an examination which was so incredibly painful as she wanted to make sure everything was closed up there. She took some swabs in case I have an infection. So everything is being sent off, I just hope it's all ok. Baby is still moving about and the cramps are slightly better this evening. She said to basically not do anything for next few days and keep my feet up. 
I have decided to take maternity leave early and am putting in my 28 days notice. I think all this has made me realise that school stuff and a difficult deputy head has stressed me more than I thought. I need to put my and my little baby's health first from now on. 
Thank you all so much for being so brilliant! Hopefully cramps will continue to get better and go away! 
xx


----------



## CEM1805

I am so sorry Rebecca! I have only just come on here. I went out last night. I so know what you mean last night after I popped out I went in to see my Mum and Dad and they were really worried about me saying I looked white as a sheet and awful. I have been feeling extremely tired this week as it has been hectic and people just don't seem to realise how stressful a school environment can be. I think you are absolutely right to think of you and bubba and put you both first. Nothing is more important now and if you can take leave early then why not.:flower: 

As for neighbours Chelsea!! Do not get me started on mine!! One side are practically growing cannabis and my hubby is a policeman and they know that! He has been round to speak to them on more than one occasion and rung the police on them to say he suspects they are growing it and smoking it and apparently there is nothing they can do as it is within their own home. As long as he is not selling it....which we cannot prove and we haven't been in their house so have no evidence they are even growing it BUT it stinks my house out daily! EMBARASSING when I have visitors :growlmad: 
As for the other side, they are not very nice people and have two young children and all we hear every day are the Mum and Dad swearing and threatening the children and screaming:cry: I have been writing down when and where in a little book and spoken to them about noise level BUT what else can I do!?!? I want to ring social services anon but then she'll know it was me................:dohh:


Your doctors sounds amazing. Mine are a bit rubbish tbh. Let us know what the results come back saying but keep positive and resting because as long as everything is still closed then it will be fine hun.:thumbup:

I couldn't have a 20 week scan as apparently there are no spaces until I am 23 weeks :o( I mean do they not know who I am !? lol. :haha:

Anyway, I hope you all have a good and RELAXING weekend. I will try and be on here tonight to check any responses!!!


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, please let us know the moment you know the results! I really hope it's nothing but stress. You making the right choice stop working early if your work effects your pregnancy and the baby so much (wish I could do the same) You have to think only about you two!

Really hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm glad they did the works on you rebecca and i hope all comes back ok, which i'm sure it will :hugs: just take it easy and relax as much as you can (i know thats easier said than done sometimes!!). im lucky i work from home :thumbup: however i'm not lucky i have a bomb site for a house due to all the redecorating, i wish i never started! lol. 
Done a carboot sale this morning and didnt realise until yesterday evening that the clocks went forward :dohh: so i picked the wrong weekend! i was up at 4am (really 3am) and now i'm pooped! my back hurts like mad and me climbing in an out the loft and moving boxes of junk yesterday and today hasn't helped! BUT.... i did find my daughters bouncy chair (i thought i'd sold it ages ago), some neutral baby clothes (vests etc) that will come in handy and my baby monitors AND some moses basket (or in my case hammock) sheets :thumbup: BONUS!! i did also find my daughters cot quilt and bumper set and moses basket but i sold that at booty. :thumbup:

All in all an eventful weekend, now i'm off to soak in the bath and hope it helps my back a little. 

Anyone else been upto much? 
Oh and are you all on facebook? if you are you can add me :thumbup: chelsea austin and my profile picture is of my tattoo writing on the top of my back :thumbup:

And rebecca dont forget to let us know your results :flower:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> As for neighbours Chelsea!! Do not get me started on mine!! One side are practically growing cannabis and my hubby is a policeman and they know that! He has been round to speak to them on more than one occasion and rung the police on them to say he suspects they are growing it and smoking it and apparently there is nothing they can do as it is within their own home. As long as he is not selling it....which we cannot prove and we haven't been in their house so have no evidence they are even growing it BUT it stinks my house out daily! EMBARASSING when I have visitors :growlmad:
> As for the other side, they are not very nice people and have two young children and all we hear every day are the Mum and Dad swearing and threatening the children and screaming:cry: I have been writing down when and where in a little book and spoken to them about noise level BUT what else can I do!?!? I want to ring social services anon but then she'll know it was me................:dohh:

Glad its not just me with neighbours from hell! i think about ringing social services but like you said she'll know it's me! i'm not scared of her knowing i just can't be dealing with her then calling them on me out of spite and retaliation or the RSPCA as i have dogs (shes the sort of person who makes stuff up anyway so she would definatly try and get me back if i rang social services on her). not that i have anything to be afraid of or hide i just can't be bothered with people asking me a million questions with her sniggering behind her curtains because the RSPCA van is outside my house etc
i'm just doing what you do and keeping a diary (which the housing association gave the whole street because of her anyway)!! :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Thank you all so much! Yes will let you know as soon as. I'm feeling so much better today tho, have even managed some gardening! Cramps have pretty much all gone which is a good sign right? i just hope they dont say something awful on tests tomo. But it's more important that I hardly have cramps surely. Feeling much more positive now I know I'm not going back to work for a year and don't have to see the awful deputy head! 
Carboot sales - I love them! My husband refuses to take me tho as he says I always end up buying a load of stuff I dont need! Hahah!I may have to threaten to go alone which could be worse if he isnt there to stop me buying random things tho! 
Facebook yes! Will try and find you now. Have added someone called Chelsea Austin so I hope it's you!


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, I added you (I hope)...


Your girls are so beautiful! I think they got your look!


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I am so glad you are feeling better! Please rest more, and really take it easy (ask for a massage from hubby).


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi, Glad your feeling better rebecca! :thumbup: thats a very good sign if the cramps have gone :thumbup:

Thanks for adding me. :flower: 
Purapura - yes alot of people say the girls look alot like me :blush: which i take as a compliment as i think they are gorgeous, obviously! lol :kiss:
I havent actually 'announced' my pregnancy on fb yet, a couple of people who know have made little comments but i havent put anything mentioning it in my status yet. i'm a little scared :nope: have either of you? im thinking of getting a baby gaga ticker for my fb then people will realise from that?!


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, I didn&#8217;t 'announced' my pregnancy on fb either. I don&#8217;t want everybody to read/see whets going on with my privet life. 

Now to something else;
We (Hubby and me) tought of having our &#8220;last&#8221; holidays before LO is here. 
I will be 24-26 weeks pregs at the time we want to go, so we tought of a relaxing week somewhere. 
Do you think I&#8217;ll be ok traveling then? Do you have any ideas where to go for me? 
I was thinking something like Balearic Islands , Greece or Florida. 
What do you think?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:plane:

Your best bet is somewhere not too far but thats sunny and relaxing. :thumbup:. as long as doctor signs you fit to fly there shouldnt be a problem as long as your not going to australia or anything!! just make sure you check your airlines policy on pregnant passengers before booking but im pretty sure most will take you as your still be in 2nd tri :thumbup:

it's not fair! i want a relaxing holiday :brat:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

my baby-gaga thing has just appeared on fb, i tried doing it this morning but nothing come up so i thought i'd just leave it and felt a little releived. now ive noticed its come up lol, why am i so worried about telling people? i think it's because i get embarassed but i dont know why! argh whats the matter with me :shrug: surely i should be wanting the world to know and shouting it from roof tops. :growlmad:


----------



## purapura

The only reason I can afford a relaxing holidays is because I work for a travel company and I receive money off company's package holidays... 
I thought it would not be fair if I didn&#8217;t use my discount at all...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:thumbup:

in that case the maldives in a water bungalow :thumbup:i would love to go there, bit too pricey though! :dohh: lol. 

let us know where you decide to book :thumbup:


----------



## CEM1805

Hey hey,

Sorry I don't know how I have missed all these conversations!!!

I have added you on facebook I hope Chelsea! What are you surnames? Mine is McNeil.

I have not 'announced' my pregnancy on fb either as I am the same and do not want to discuss my private private life on fb and also i still have people on my 'friends' list who have not spoken to me in years but guaranteed when they find out i am pregnant will come out the wood work!!!


I am going away but only to somerset in april for 5 days and then isle of wight for a long weekend in may but at least its somewhere! 

Anyway we may speak more on fb now??


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi i am new to this and due on 5th Aug with my 1st lil girl.

Would like to be able to chat to ppl due around same time as so far my pregnancy has left me feeling pretty poo. Bring on August!!! xx


----------



## RebeccaG

A holiday sounds amazing! I'm trying to persuade husband to have a long weekend away somewhere. I read in my magazine last night that you can fly until 36 weeks!! Isn't that a bit close?! You do need a doctor note tho after week 28 I think it is. Also, all airlines apparently have their own policy so best check with them first.
Still no news from doctors but the fact that I am feeling much better physically is I'm sure a good sign. Still feel really crap about what happened at school but need to start looking fwd to having my little baby! x


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh forgot to say welcome pinkbump!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi pinkpump, your welcome to join us. where are you from?

Yes Charlie you added me. it's great to be able to put faces to names :thumbup: 
I keep thinking about a quick weekend break before baby comes but it's quite difficult with having 3 dogs to go away and i'd never put them in kennels! i was thinking about a caravan holiday where you are allowed to take your dogs but im not sure how the dogs would be?! it could end up being more stress than it's worth!! :dohh:
Rebecca im glad things are still going better for you :thumbup: hopefully it was all down to stress and now you don't have work for a year your body has relaxed and you are now de-stressing?!
When i quit my job last jan i instantly felt like a million weights had been lifted off me, i was struggling with bad depression (i was a bus driver for 3 years!!)

Vera any holiday destinations booked yet? 


xx


----------



## RebeccaG

I know what you mean - we have 2 dogs and thankfully our parents are brilliant with coming up and looking after them and then we do the same for them (we have theirs coming next week while they go to portugal for a week). I couldn't either put them in kennels. We go on cottage holidays quite a lot where we take the dogs and it's brilliant. They have been to so many places with us! I do know that some ppl think we are a bit mad that we couldnt put our dogs in kennels but I would worry so much about them. Not sure how they will react to a baby! What dogs have you got? 
I know I think it could be stress as well as it has made me feel quite depressed with it all, so I can only think that it is because of work as I love everything else in my life! My husband is amazing and I'm really looking fwd to having a baby. I just need to get a couple more sick notes as the head has said if I get more sick notes and delay my maternity by a couple more weeks it would work out better I guess for both school and me. I just hope the doctor will give them to me...
FB is amazing I love it, but I am the same - I haven't made any grand announcements about being pregnant and I'm not sure why either... I know some of my friends have put their scan pictures. I think it's because there are loads of ppl on my fb that I hardly ever talk to now and like Charlie said as soon as they find out I'm pregnant they will all start being nosey and chummy! I might make do something when baby has arrived.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

im glad we are on the same wave-length rebecca :thumbup: i have a minature JRT she is just over 8 yrs old (i got her when my 1st dd was 6 months) she is scared of other dogs as she was attacked in the park as a puppy :cry: so kennels would likley give her a heart attack!! i know she's ok with babies though she'll sniff them then keep away. she doesnt like toddlers or kids but they gotta learn like my dd did! she wouldnt actually attack a child but if she felt threatened she would like snap (gently but scarily as a warning) she does it to me a dh when we play fight! she hates it lol but thats just the way she is. 
We have a JRT x Staffy who we rescued from kennels (hence why i wouldnt want to put him in there) he's sooo loving to everyone and anyone so i think he'll be fine with a baby, he'll probably want to lick it to death!! lol
And lastly a staffy whos just a yr old, she's very sensitive so i think she'll c**p herself if i put her in kennels and sit in the corner shaking herself to bits! i think she'll be abit scared of the baby but i have no doubt in my mind they will love eachother :thumbup: 

If you havent fallen asleep or stopped reading ages ago tell me about your dogs. i love animals, they are often better than people! :thumbup: lol xx


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> If you havent fallen asleep or stopped reading ages ago tell me about your dogs. i love animals, they are often better than people! :thumbup: lol xx

:thumbup: I agree!

I don't know yet where to go, as I will need Visa for Florida (That is my preferred destination) :dohh:

Welcome pinkbump2011! Where are you from? :flower:


----------



## RebeccaG

Your dogs sound so lovely! My parents have rescued a staffy - completely bonkers but so loving! Tend to agree about that with dogs being better than ppl! We have a doberman who is completely spoilt, soppy and a complete baby so would hate kennels and just cry all day! She loves children tho - a friend came over with her 1yo and i was really worried as to what she would think but she loved her and was so gentle and just licked her! We also have a cavalier who is gorgeous, very different from doberman much more independent and not bothered by things. She isn't keen on young children tho and runs away and sits on the back of the sofa out the way. We are both animal mad - husband is a vet so has completely spoilt our dogs!! He is wanting more dogs - I have said that he welcome to get more dogs once baby is born (think he might change his mind pretty quickly when he finds out how hard a baby will be) xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I'm from Liverpool and can't believe how dog crazy you all are :) I have a pug she is just over 1 and i'm scared to death for when the baby arrives as she is so hyper!! xx


----------



## purapura

pinkbump, Do you know already the sex of your baby or are you on team yelow?

I love dogs, but I am CAT crazy... :haha:

I even started my breeding program 3 years ago, but had to give up because I moved to the UK (one of my lovely females is in Holand, the other one is in Israel with my mum) :cry:

But my baby boy, Cougar (my avatar) is everything for me... I know he will be so jealous... He hates when I am kissing or cuddling hubby... :dohh:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

im a cat person too vera, my 2 cats got lukemia and one passed pretty quickly and the oter stayed around for another 3 years :cry: i got bad advise when i got them and didnt get the vaccine for feline lukemia done :cry: i feel guilty eveyday :cry: now i think the vaccine is all-in-one.

I love dobermans :thumbup: and i'd also love a rottie one day when i retire and a newfoundland :thumbup: i would love to have been a vet, you have to go to london to train though which would be impossible for me, it's a shame as i reallly want to go back to college and study something that i can really enjoy a good, well paid career out of but it's so hard to find something. i'd love to be a vet or midwife, but vets i couldnt do for many reasons and midwifery is near on impossible to get into and apparently it's very bitchy! midwifes like you to be a nurse first and if you jump straight into the midwifey they sneer at you and make it difficult when they are suposed to be training you. also once you qualify there is no guarantee of getting a job in your own area. Argh! lifes so hard sometimes!! :growlmad:


----------



## RebeccaG

Cats are super cute - we adopted the cutest cat a few months ago that was left at the vets but it was so ill that it died, it was really sad as he was only 2 but had renal lymphoma. 
Chelsea you mentioned about baby clubs?? Have you got the links for those? 
Oh yeh pinkbump, do you know whether you are pink or blue? Or is it literally a pinkbump?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i will sort the baby club links out for you tomorrow, i'm off to pick up my new table and chairs (if i can get it in the car :dohh:)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww thats sad to hear and yes it is literally a pink bump so just trying to agree on names at the moment. 

Do you know what your all having or are you staying yellow? xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Yes having a boy! So am buying lots of blue things. 

I hope you didn't lift anything Chelsea. If you could put up any info on baby clubs that would be fab. What kinds of things can you get? x


----------



## RebeccaG

Just noticed baby is now the size of a banana!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm having boy Pinkbump. :thumbup:

Rebecca i've joined literally every baby/parenting club there is! i've had loads off free stuff like vouchers for nappies and free samples and stuff like that. it depends where you shop as to how helpful some of the clubs are. 
If you can shop in boots occassionally theres is well worth signing up to. you need to apply for a boots advantage card first then go buy some nappies and wipes etc and you'll get loads of points and it will register you for their club where you get a free changing bag worth £38!! https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/Parenting-Club/

Tescos is another good one but you need a tescos club card first which means you need to go to tescos to get a card to register, they send you tons of huggies vouchers! even though i dont shop in there ive got a clubcard and signed up, me and hubby went up there and got tons of nappies with our vouchers! saved about £16, also ive been buying huiggies vouchers on ebay too, but many of them are only for use in tescos, hence another good reason to get a club card and do abit of nappy shopping in there :thumbup:
Also sign up to huggies https://www.huggiesclub.co.uk/bump-on-board/member/register
Pampers https://www.pampers.co.uk/en_GB/signup
Advent give you a free gift for answering some questions. i got a bottle :thumbup: https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i presume you all got your first bounty packs?
i'm a sucker for a bargin lately so if i find any free gifts, printable vouchers or anything i'll let you know. 

Also i've just remembered that asda do a free huggies newborn gift box if you sign up to there club, plus inside the box is 2 more vouchers for huggies saving another £4. not bad for free :thumbup:

https://babyclub.asda.com/register


----------



## purapura

Thanks Chelsea! 

We are also expecting our little boy.

I not so well at the moment, I am at home with Sinusitis. Going to see the GP tomorow morning. I am with a bloked nose, so I can't sleep properly either.

I wanted to ask how often do you feel your LO? I felt my first kick at 15weeks, but there is not much increase in his movements since... is it normal? Will I feel more later? A bit worried...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Thanks Chelsea!
> 
> We are also expecting our little boy.
> 
> I not so well at the moment, I am at home with Sinusitis. Going to see the GP tomorow morning. I am with a bloked nose, so I can't sleep properly either.
> 
> I wanted to ask how often do you feel your LO? I felt my first kick at 15weeks, but there is not much increase in his movements since... is it normal? Will I feel more later? A bit worried...

i'm sorry your feeling so rubbish :hugs:

I had the same regarding movement so don't worry. :thumbup:

still i can only feel movement on the inside and only on the outside if it's low down, it turns out i have an anterior placenta (which i suspected) so thats why i don't feel anything on the outside higher up. movement has only just really started ramping up in the last 2 weeks to where i feel him regularly now. i really wouldnt worry vera, some people dont feel anything until like 22-24 weeks!! 

has anyone bought anymore stuff?
i've got nearly everything now accept my cot (which my mum is buying), a few more sheets and blankets, and other odd litlle bits and bobs. :thumbup:


----------



## CEM1805

Again I seem to have missed a million conversations!!! Doh

Firstly, welcome pinkbump. Nice to have you join us!!

I do not know what I am having yet but my 23 week scan is on 20th April so will know then!!!! Cannot wait!!!

Vera sorry to hear you are unwell and make sure you rest up like Rebecca is understandably doing!! I have had a rubbish day at work and am wishing we could afford for me to finish work early but hey ho....not long till Easter hols!!

I have a black German Shepherd that we rescued and he is scared of his own shadow!! We also had cats but they have all died :o( 

We go on caravan hols with our dog or camping but I think Chelsea if you go caravaning with two children, bump, three dogs, you and hubby, I will be sending you a prize for being the maddess (if that is even a word!) person alive!!!!! hehe


----------



## RebeccaG

How are you feeling vera? Any better? Did the doctor give you anything or did they say the 'I'm sorry but as you're pregnant blah blah!' Steam is sometimes good for blocked nose - I haven't heard of the salt tho - how did that do? 
We are still very behind on buying things... Have lots of cute clothes for him to wear but nowhere for him to sleep in or travel in or any other practical things like that!!! But he will have a really cute little dungarees outfit from next with a dog on! Was £1.50 on ebay!! Completely new as well - was very chuffed!! I do however think I have finally made my mind up on travel systems and cots etc. Going for the M&P Sola. Want to go for a cotbed but they are sooo expensive new. Has anyone found any good ones? 
I also have an anterior placenta! I feel him quite a lot but only quite low and only on the left! He kicks quite a lot but also does other things that just feel really strange like almost turning around or maybe his hands? Does anyone else have this? xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Somersaults, fidgeting, thumping and poking are what i feel (thumping only since last night):thumbup: i feel him most to the bottom right of my bump (i never really feel him on the left at the front. my placenta must be at the front to the right).
have you looked on ebay for cot beds? you can get nice second hand one, if there's any near you, and they are a lot cheaper than buying new, just buy a new mattress :thumbup:

my dh annoyed me a bit last night, he was on the phone to his mum and i heard him say "i don't want the dogs anywhere near the baby" WTF ???:shrug:
then i heard him say "brandy will be OK she'll just keep away from him" " i know they are going to want to sniff him and will be inquisitive but Oscar doesn't care what he's doing when he's jumping about" ?!?!?!? 
so basically he doesn't want dogs near baby but then brandy will be OK. it'll be OK for the dogs to sniff the baby but then Oscar might jump on the baby when he's on a loopy round the lounge with Miley! :dohh:
have i missed something?? is my little boy made of glass? is it so difficult to tell the dogs to stop running round the living room like nutters? we do that now anyway when they decide to have a play, so why will we not be able to stop them once baby is here? they are not that bad, maybe once or twice a week they'll have an energised muck about, they are hardly boisterous rottweilers or anything!! 
he doesn't want the baby in a bouncy chair from what he's said, he wants it off the ground where the dogs cant get to it. I'm not sure what exactly he's thinking the dogs are going to do?!!? trying to keep the dogs away from the baby is just going to make them more inquisitive about it and more jealous. once they've had a sniff and got used to it screaming etc they wont be bothered by it.

it's like he doesn't trust that i know what I'm doing. he questions everything, "why are you not buying one of them?" "well the babies going to need that"... blah ... blah.!!! i know i don't need something because i bought everything available with my first dd and wasted so much money that with this one i don't want to waste money on things I'm not going to use or don't need, like top n tail bowls and baby baths. he then questions me on exactly why i don't need these things!! :growlmad: like I'm just not going to bother with something really important!! i either bathed the baby in the big bath or in the sink if it was a quick dip. we haven't got much room as it is for storage so bulky baby baths and plastic bowls are just adding unnecessary clutter that isn't needed. if i do decide to top and tail then i can get out 2 plastic tubs out so it's hardly impossible to top and tail without a pretty mothercare bought purpose made one!!!

ARRRGGGGHHHH!!! bad morning! sorry if I've sent you all back to sleep!! just venting :thumbup:

............Rant over :flower:


----------



## purapura

Thanks Ladies...

I am a bit better. Doc wasn't helpful at all, he said there is nothing I can take, just keep on the hot water... Not really helping me much. I managed to sleep the whole night this time, but got blocked first thing in the morning... grr

OMG, he just moved and I latterly cud feel him. my belly changed shame as he moved!!! awwww


----------



## purapura

Chelsea

Don't be too annoyed with your hubby, I know how he feels, and think that he really cares about his little boy.

I am in the opposite situation here. My hubby has a 4.5 years old son, and he is very relaxed about our LO. He doesn't read anything, nor asking or getting interested in what is going on. He thinks he knows everything just because he already have one. It's p****ing me off! 
I am so exited and what to buy everything for my Lo, but hubby is telling me that we don't need any of that. 
He is talking a lot about his son, but doesn't seem to like talking about the pregnancy and the baby, and I feel like he will not love our Lo as much as he loves his son. :cry:

I am sure that your hubby just feel very excited and that is why he is over protective. 

As per the dogs, don't worry, when the time will come, he will see that there is nothing dangerous about it, and he will feel more relaxed!
:hugs:


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> But he will have a really cute little dungarees outfit from next with a dog on! Was £1.50 on bay!!

Oho, I think I saw that one (the first one), and wanted to buy it so much! It was soooooo cute! :baby:

But bought this one (the green one with the chick) instead:
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-03-31 at 12.59.38.png
File size: 130.7 KB
Views: 0









Screen shot 2011-03-31 at 13.01.26.png
File size: 131.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Chelsea
> 
> Don't be too annoyed with your hubby, I know how he feels, and think that he really cares about his little boy.
> 
> I am in the opposite situation here. My hubby has a 4.5 years old son, and he is very relaxed about our LO. He doesn't read anything, nor asking or getting interested in what is going on. He thinks he knows everything just because he already have one. It's p****ing me off!
> I am so exited and what to buy everything for my Lo, but hubby is telling me that we don't need any of that.
> He is talking a lot about his son, but doesn't seem to like talking about the pregnancy and the baby, and I feel like he will not love our Lo as much as he loves his son. :cry:
> 
> I am sure that your hubby just feel very excited and that is why he is over protective.
> 
> As per the dogs, don't worry, when the time will come, he will see that there is nothing dangerous about it, and he will feel more relaxed!
> :hugs:

i feel awful for feeling that way but he really doesn't seem that bothered, it's only when i mention that I'm not going to buy something he's all 'well why not?' then makes me feel like i know nothing and I'll be neglecting our child if i don't buy something. he wont read any books, never bothers if i have been busy decorating all day and haven't stopped for food, he doesn't care what my bodies going through or how exhausted i feel, he doesn't ask about anything to do with the pregnancy, he expects me to just tell him all he needs to know! he has no idea about labour, he didn't even know what a caesarean was?!!? or a placenta! he's all like 'how am i supposed to know?'!!! I'm like read a f*****g book then, there's loads of stuff online, books in the cupboard, facebook apps about pregnancy and birth. I'm just fed up of being told what to do by someone who knows NOTHING and can't be arsed to learn! 
The other week he asked if I'd felt the baby move yet, as i was answering he started making stupid noises and playing with the dog then walked off into the kitchen! he didn't even hear my reply!!!:growlmad: in the end this week i actually told him and he cant even remember asking me!! wtf?!? 

i love him loads but this pregnancy he's driving me mad!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> RebeccaG said:
> 
> 
> But he will have a really cute little dungarees outfit from next with a dog on! Was £1.50 on bay!!
> 
> Oho, I think I saw that one (the first one), and wanted to buy it so much! It was soooooo cute! :baby:
> 
> But bought this one (the green one with the chick) instead:Click to expand...

i think i have that dungarees!!?? i love the sleepsuit too! i'm really getting into the boys clothes. especially next :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Thanks Ladies...
> 
> I am a bit better. Doc wasn't helpful at all, he said there is nothing I can take, just keep on the hot water... Not really helping me much. I managed to sleep the whole night this time, but got blocked first thing in the morning... grr
> 
> OMG, he just moved and I latterly cud feel him. my belly changed shame as he moved!!! awwww

that's the trouble with pregnancy, you end up with all sorts of illnesses and pains because of you immune system being so low but you can;t get nothing to help it :growlmad:
hopefully it will pass quickly for you Vera :hugs:


----------



## purapura

Chelsea :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
It is so annoying! Our hubbies can be somethimes so ... Insensitive!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i'm sorry to rant! it's not like me! i'll blame my hormones :thumbup:

i promise i'll be happier tomorrow :happydance:

lol. 
xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Next I think are amazing for boys clothes, some of the best I've seen. Such cute little tops and trousers. Neither of us have any children so we are both completely clueless about what we do and don't need. I am just going slightly mad on clothes!! Altho I guess a baby can never have too many clothes!! 
Our dogs will just have to learn to deal with new baby. We'll get some gates as well I think at first, but I think you're right once the dogs have had a sniff and heard it crying it will stay away and not be bothered. x


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm sorry you two are both having husband issues! I'm sure it is the hormones as I seem to be really hormonal - either over emotional or stressy! 
I have seen some good cots and cotbeds on ebay, do you think they'll be ok second hand? There are some good John Lewis ones and Mamas and Papas ones that are a small fortune bought new - which we just can't afford right now, so ebay it will probably be! I have heard that you have to get a new mattress for safety reasons - why is this?! Or is that a really stupid question? 
The kicks are really distinctive, and there is definitely lots more going on sometimes so maybe he is doing punches and going upside down etc. Hahah - would love to be able to see him doing these things!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> I'm sorry you two are both having husband issues! I'm sure it is the hormones as I seem to be really hormonal - either over emotional or stressy!
> I have seen some good cots and cotbeds on ebay, do you think they'll be ok second hand? There are some good John Lewis ones and Mamas and Papas ones that are a small fortune bought new - which we just can't afford right now, so ebay it will probably be! I have heard that you have to get a new mattress for safety reasons - why is this?! Or is that a really stupid question?
> The kicks are really distinctive, and there is definitely lots more going on sometimes so maybe he is doing punches and going upside down etc. Hahah - would love to be able to see him doing these things!

i think matresses are the same as if you were buying for yourself. you'd want a new matress, not one that someone else has been sleeping in! they can harbour all sorts of bacteria!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh that's very true - bit gross if you think about it actually!


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, don't forget that anothr baby slept on the mattress, so it is posible it was peed on, burped on and maybe even worse...


----------



## RebeccaG

ewwwwwww!! stop! think I must have forgotten about all of those things that babies do!!


----------



## CEM1805

We are the same as Rebecca in the fact that it is both our first and so are clueless as to what we do and don't need but then also we have a MASSIVE family so they have actually been very helpful in the fact that they have told us what we do and don't need but is nice to have for the first etc etc 

Also I agree buy a cotbed on ebay mine is immaculate but we will be buying a new mattress as you are quite right in the fact that you don't know what has gone over it!!! lol. 

P.S. Next is VERY good. Love it!! Not long till my scan 20 ish days!!! lol.


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> I'm having boy Pinkbump. :thumbup:
> 
> Rebecca i've joined literally every baby/parenting club there is! i've had loads off free stuff like vouchers for nappies and free samples and stuff like that. it depends where you shop as to how helpful some of the clubs are.
> If you can shop in boots occassionally theres is well worth signing up to. you need to apply for a boots advantage card first then go buy some nappies and wipes etc and you'll get loads of points and it will register you for their club where you get a free changing bag worth £38!! https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/Parenting-Club/
> 
> Tescos is another good one but you need a tescos club card first which means you need to go to tescos to get a card to register, they send you tons of huggies vouchers! even though i dont shop in there ive got a clubcard and signed up, me and hubby went up there and got tons of nappies with our vouchers! saved about £16, also ive been buying huiggies vouchers on ebay too, but many of them are only for use in tescos, hence another good reason to get a club card and do abit of nappy shopping in there :thumbup:
> Also sign up to huggies https://www.huggiesclub.co.uk/bump-on-board/member/register
> Pampers https://www.pampers.co.uk/en_GB/signup
> Advent give you a free gift for answering some questions. i got a bottle :thumbup: https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/




I have joined all of them!!! Yay! Do I now just wait for the vouchers to start pouring through the door lol? I love getting bargains and money off!


----------



## purapura

Girls, I have a question; Do you already wearing maternity clothe? 

I have 2 parties and a wedding on the way and I don't know what to do... what to wear.
The nearest party is next week. I don't have a very big bump, but all the normal tops I had are ridiculously small on me... grrr


----------



## RebeccaG

I still wear tunic type tops loads with leggings and some jersey dresses that arent maternity. I think the only proper maternity things I have are jeans, couple of tops from the H&M maternity section (that I didn't even know existed!) 
I would use it as an excuse to go shopping! Definitely for the wedding - there are some really nice dresses about.


----------



## RebeccaG

Didn't realise asos.com did maternity either!!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

atm i live in my tracksuit bottoms at home (non maternity) and i wear my skinny jeans when i'm leaving the house with a bellyband around the top and a long vest top. 

i'd definatly use the wedding as an excuse to shop :thumbup:

i hate weddings at the best of times, i dont suit dressses at all or skirts :growlmad: i end up in a trouser suit :cry:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

don't forget ebay for more vouchers :thumbup: ive just bought 2 lots totalling £2.98 inc p&p and iv'e got £13 worth of huggies vouchers for tescos so ive saved myself a tenner :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

oh well done! That's a brilliant saving! My husband doesnt want me to buy anything else now until we have either cot or travel system! So as soon as I have those I will be looking out for vouchers on ebay! Hadnt even thought ppl would put vouchers up on ebay!


----------



## CEM1805

Love vouchers!! 

I am wearing maternity jeans and some maternity trousers for work but I wear a lot of tunic type tops with maternity leggings. My stomach has gone from 34 inches to 38 so far so most of my clothes are too tight but then maternity are mainly too big....make sense??

Wedding = shopping excuse!!


----------



## purapura

Thanks ladies.

I think my main problem is; my huge bobs :holly: . I was cup B befor pregnancy, and now I am D (I think I am still growing). So every thing looks ridicules on me... I am size 10 on the bottom (trousers) and size 12-14 on the top... :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaG

I have a similar problem Charlie! My old jeans are way too tight but the maternity jeans just look too big. Altho Im sure I will grow in to them haha! Maternity leggings are amazing!!! I love them.


----------



## purapura

Ladies, how is your weekend? Anyone doing baby shopping? I am trying to convince hubby to do some baby shopping...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi Vera, just thought i'd check im not missing anything :thumbup:

no i havent been shopping, ive been decorating the bathroom :growlmad: i'm pooped :sleep: the house stinks of gloss paint :dohh:
thats about as exciting as my weekends got! how about you?


----------



## RebeccaG

I have got so much stuff now on ebay and freecycle that my husband has sort of said no more buying until we have finished decorating baby's room! Gives me quite an incentive to get on and finish painting. Have bought these really cute wall stickers and a border roll that I really want to put up. Also, got some curtains which are way too big so may have to ask mother in law nicely if she will alter them! I'm hoping to go to a Nearly New sale which is supposed to be good so will see what bargains I can get there before I give all my money away to Mothercare and Mamas and Papas! 
Chelsea I hope you are also taking it easy as well as decorating and having lots of tea and biscuit breaks! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Chelsea I hope you are also taking it easy as well as decorating and having lots of tea and biscuit breaks! x

HAHA! if i stopped i'd never start again! lol. although i did stay in bed until 9am mothersday and ate nearly a whole box of maltesers before i got out of bed! :shhh:
i'm off to my mates wednesday so that will be my lazy day as far as no decorating :thumbup:
atleast the quicker it's all done then i can relax when i'm bigger :thumbup:

ive seen cute nursery stickers on ebay with really nice quotes to go on wall. is that like what youve got?


----------



## purapura

Wow you both decorating... I haven't stored doing anything yet! 
I know what colours I want for my boy's room, but not sure what to do yet. I would love to paint a tree with birds or jungle on the wall... I have a long holidays in the beginning of may.. maybe I'll do it then...

I went clothes shopping this weekend! bought myself a nice blue top from Next, and a nice dress from M&P... all Maternity... I can't wear any thing non maternity now :(


----------



## RebeccaG

Malteasers are so addictive! That's very true - the quicker is gets done the sooner you can chill and relax. 
The stickers I have are M&P and are very cute. I will buy some ebay ones tho as well I think! They are so good and easy!


----------



## RebeccaG

Have just won cotbed and drawers/changing unit on ebay!! Wooo! Going to pick up tomorrow - just hope I can fit it in car and dismantle it all!! How have all your days been?


----------



## CEM1805

Hey hey!!

Woo woo well done you Rebecca. Description?! Hope you didn't do any lifting!!!

Wall stickers love them but I have to (well when I say I, I mean my family and husband!!) are going to have to move my study downstairs before I can even start decorating!! All furniture is being stored in my Mum and Dads spare room!!!

Maltersers are my FAVOURITE chocolate!!

Vera thats good that you are getting bigger and out of normal clothes ?:o) There are LOADS of beautiful maternity things!! Good luck decorating in May!! I am going to do mine then to! That is the time limit I have given my husband to get everything out and prepared!!! Lol. 

Chelsea I hope you have had a RELAXING day today at your friends.


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, that is great! some pics/description please? I am looking to get my cotbed on E-bey as well. 

I had my 20weeks scan yesterday. All seems good. Our boy is getting so big. His feet already above my belly button....


----------



## RebeccaG

Glad all was ok at your 20wk scan - it's amazing how much detail they go into, I thought it would be more like 'yep everything looks good, bye' but instead it was really thorough. 
Ebay is fantastic for cotbeds etc. There is no way we would have been able to afford what we got brand new. It's really lovely - it's m&p savannah cotbed and drawers/changing unit in cream. Amazing we managed to get it all in the car in one trip! Although we now have the furniture literally everywhere now as I don't want to put it in until I have finished painting - which seems to be taking forever as I can't get rid of the blue underneath!!! grrr.. I have now just run out of paint after 2 coats :( So was hoping I would be finished this evening but is now not looking likely! How's your decorating going Chelsea? You must be nearly there now? You seem to have been much more dedicated than I have been!


----------



## CEM1805

Good news about your scan Vera and nice to hear that they do talk to you in more detail and don't just shove you out the door!! Cannot wait for mine. It has been SO long since I last saw my LO........still slightly annoyed that it is a 23 and a half week scan not 20 like it is meant to be!!!!!!!!!!! It should have been this week :o( Instead I have to wait 13 more days.....my sister in law is a doctor and she said (in her work mode not meaning to upset me!) well what if something is 'wrong' with the baby.......then you'll only have a half a week to decide what you are going to do :o( 

Annoying about the paint Rebecca! Always the way hey!!! How long (tall?) is your baby boy Vera?? And Rebecca and Chelsea at your second scans?!?!?

SO GLAD IT IS THE LAST DAY OF TERM TOMORROW!!!!!

Going away next Monday to Friday and cannot wait. Only to Devon but still a break hey!!!

xx


----------



## purapura

They didn't measured his full length.
The sonographer measured his head(head circumference), belly/torso (abdominal circumference) and leg (femur length).
Head and legs were measured a bit big, and the torso is a bit small. 
I guess every baby developing in it's own speed... 

Dont worry Charlie, your scan will come very soon.. its not too long to wait.

Girls, don't work to hard... its not good for your LO... rest and have some tea with biscuits!


----------



## purapura

Charlie, enjoy your break! 
We are still debating about where to go. But Greece or Cyprus sound like a good option for us...


----------



## RebeccaG

Been to Cyprus a couple of times and loved it! Never been to Greece tho. When are you hoping to go? We are planning a weekend away to Wales to see some friends (not as exotic sadly as Greece or Cyprus). 
Have finished painting the baby's room! Yay! Just need to put up border roll and wall stickers now which I'm thinking I might leave for in-laws to do! Just have the other rooms in the house to do now!!


----------



## CEM1805

A break is a break!!! 

Had a lovely time away thank you!! 

When are you both thinking of going? Enjoying Easter so far??

Only 5 days till our scan!!!! YAH!! I was thinking we would decorate the Nursery in May half term...you got any photos?? Well done Rebecca!!


----------



## RebeccaG

I bet you're getting really excited about your scan! I am positive you'll have a girl. What day is your scan on? You will have to post on here and tell us as soon as you find out! Very excited for you! 
Went to NCT nearly new sale today which was fab, got some real bargains!


----------



## purapura

Charlie, good luck. Please report immediately. 
Rebbeca, what did you get? 

We are still thinking where to go, lol. We have some days off in the beginning of May... So we thought about Venice, Cyprus or Turkey... 

Today we finally bought our cot! It is so cute, from mother care ( bought it on eBay)... Now we need a new mattress and the rest of baby things... Yuppie!


----------



## RebeccaG

https://www.nct.org.uk/in-your-area/nearly-new-sales

It was brilliant Vera! And if you agree to help or a member you get to go in early! It's a £1 donation to get in. There were so many people there. I helped on the door and it was crazy all the people coming in. It also seems like a great place to sell stuff too as it is all second hand but in great condition. So, I got 2 sleep bags which are pretty much new! John Lewis and a M&P, one was £3 and the other £2.50. A really cute cool t-shirt for 50p, couple of maternity tunic/tops and a birthing ball for £3! I could have spent so much as there was travel systems, cots, baby bjorn carriers, loads and loads of toys, rails of clothes - some gorgeous girly summer dresses which I really wanted to buy, pregnancy and baby books, nursery decorations, blankets, bouncers, swings - I was actually very impressed with myself that I didn't get more but I was on my own and very aware that whatever I bought I would have to carry around! Definitely take husband along next time so he can carry things!! 

Well done for buying cot! What's it like? We also need a mattress, even though we got a mattress with the cot I think we will get a new one. Argos seem really reasonable for mattresses.


----------



## RebeccaG

I can't believe my baby is still the same size as a papaya! It seems like it's been this size for ages! I hope it changes at 24 weeks - I want a new fruit!


----------



## CEM1805

Yeah our LO is a papaya at the min as well seems odd to think you are moreorless two weeks ahead of me and they are the same size...wonder what your next fruit will be?!

Scan is on WEDNESDAY 4.20pm!! I will report back immediately although my OH is now saying he does not want to find out................:oO What happens when one wants to know and one doesn't!?!?

Good job on the cot and yes argos seem pretty decent for mattress prices!! Not long till you finish Rebecca is it? End of May?

We still have odd bits and bobs to buy but getting there and still need to do a lot of decorating but I am not mentioning anything yet as if I leave it a bit longer then I might get away with not decorating and just overlooking the projects!!!! Hehe. As long as it gets done before August obviously!!! 

I blacked out yesterday and panicked my OH and my Gran checked my blood pressure today and it was 104/62...........I know that is low but do you think I should book in with the doc tomorrow as not seeing midwife till 1st June as I am still feeling very dizzy and faint......................or you reckon it will pass?!?!!?

Anyway I hope you are all enjoying the weather.


----------



## RebeccaG

I know! I have been looking forward to a surprise new fruit each week!! Ooooo that's tricky if your OH doesn't want to know and you do. I was lucky we both wanted to find out, although I do usually get my own way heheh so could have persuaded him! Why doesn't he want to find out? As I think knowing means you can get organised and I can really look forward to having a boy now. Even though the scan lady said it wasn't definite and to keep receipts!! Some hospitals I know do have a policy of not telling you though. 
You should go to the doctors either later today or tomorrow just to get checked. I have low blood pressure anyway but they said when you are pregnant it can be lower still. I often feel dizzy especially if I am standing too much or haven't had enough water or it's hot. What were you doing before you felt like that? 
It is all very confusing with my maternity leave! Because of this situation with deputy head I have been advised not to back until my maternity leave starts! So the doctor is signing me off. So I thought it would be better for school in terms of employing cover if it officially started at half term but then Head said that it doesn't matter and if I want to extend sick notes to ensure I have more time with baby afterwards that's fine. So went back to doctor and explained and she said it was completely my decision. So have no idea what to do. My head teacher said that she won't send forms off until start of term so I can decide then :$ Any thoughts Charlie? Hope you are feeling better and have your feet up! x


----------



## purapura

Charlie, how are you? Did you go to the doc? 
My normal blood presure is 105/60 so sounds normal to me... I notice I have been dizzy if I don't eat when I am hungry... Are you eating enough? What about water? You need 8 glasses of water a day! Take care of yourself!
Good luck at the scan today! 
As per your hubby doesn't want to know, send him out befor you ask... Just tell him that you really want to know... Maybe he will give in eventually....

I think all the fruit think is stupid.. I am 22 weeks today and baby is a papaya as well... Not sure


----------



## RebeccaG

Just came on to see how your scan was Charlie? I really feel it's a girl! I hope it all went well and that you persuaded your OH! 

I know I am a papaya again! I tried to add another ticker yesterday but it wouldn't show... can't remember what to do as it was so long ago that I added the one I have. Can anyone remember how to do it? x


----------



## CEM1805

I am sorry it has taken soooo long to get on here ladies!!!! Was with the mother in law!!!!!!

We are team pink !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it was a girl. Hehe!!!!!! Computer won't let me do a pink symbol...what is the code?!

So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All is healthy and normal which is beautiful to hear obviously!! Yah! Cannot stop grinning! Oh is very pleased we found out as well!!!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purapura

Congratulation! I knew it is a girl... Finally a pink bump here!!! Awwwawwa!!
So excited for you!

How do you feel by the way?


----------



## RebeccaG

Woooo! We had to have one of us with a girl! I thought it was a girl too but then I did think we were all having girls haha! How did you manage to persuade OH in the end?! Are you feeling any better? x


----------



## CEM1805

I am feeling much better and realized that it was because I have not been drinking enough so am on it now!!! Thank you for checking up on me :o)

OH saw our LO on the screen and couldn't resist asking!!! Hehe.

Where is Chelsea btw?!


----------



## RebeccaG

Really pleased you are feeling better Charlie! I have been feeling so tired today and haven't done anything! Wonder if it's baby growing! Can I ask where you are getting bras from (sorry personal question) ? But I can't seem to get one that feels right! And there's nothing worse (I think) than uncomfortable underwear!! Have tried Marks and Spencer but they don't feel right and rubs! Also have got couple from Mothercare but they don't fit properly at all! Struggled before I was pregnant to find bras that fit properly and look good but now it's even harder! 
Not sure where Chelsea is... maybe she has gone on holiday with children for holidays?


----------



## CEM1805

Not personal really and this is why I joined a forum so that we can ask such Qs to each other....well mine are from M&S and seem ok for now but are getting slightly too tight now. My sis just got some cheapy non wired ones from Primark (as she knew I'd grow out of them pretty quick) and they are actually alright.....otherwise try ordering online from figleaves or asos......but that is hard because if they don't fit then you have the hassle of sending them back.

It is good to have a rest day even if we are in the hols! My OH is off for four days now and so we are going to get decorating!!! Stairs turning our cellar into a dining room is priority at the min then furniture can be moved into right rooms!!!! YAH! Enjoy your days ladies.


----------



## purapura

I got almost all of my bras from Matalan. And I am pretty pleased... They are very cheap so no worries if I"ll grow out of them. I also bought 1 at Mother care, and it is a bit uncomfortable. (it's not that personal...)

I wanted to ask where do you feel the baby moves? Is it in the lower belly or everywhere? I think I started feeling him everywhere on the left side... It feels so weird...


----------



## RebeccaG

Thank ladies! Will check out Matalan and Primark bras this weekend! I also heard Peacocks is good for maternity wear, so I am going to find one of those too! Off to visit parents this weekend in Dorset which should be fun. I am taking a break from decorating although will need to get back on the case when we get back! Really want to get as much done before I get too big and can't bend down to do the glossing! 
I feel baby mainly on the left (I have a anterior placenta which Im sure is on the right as hardly feel him at all on right side) and sometimes very very low down. Felt him yesterday just below belly button. It's an amazing feeling - love it!


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, enjoy your time away.

I think I got the cleaning bug... Cleaned the kitchen, even brushed the cettel so it looks like new. Windows from the inside and the outside... The only thing that stopes me were my swallown feet! I have been suffering from cramps in my feet the whole day today... Not happy!

We are going to Terkey after Easter for a week in an all inclusive hotel... Suddenly relaxing holiday sounds much more atractive to me then walking in Venice... Lol


----------



## CEM1805

Oh wow. Enjoy Vera! Glad you have booked somewhere. It is not the cleaning bug, it is nesting lol. I have the same problem at the moment that I feel like throwing EVERYTHING out and getting EVERYTHING new!!! Lol. Whoops.

Yeah New Look have some good maternity clothes but not sure about bras. Enjoy dorset Rebecca. I love it there!!! 

I always feel our LO on left side below belly button and I love it!!! Although I know at the min LO is laying so her legs are on my left side and arms kinda under my belly button so feel punches more to right!!!

At the min I am freaking out incase my inner belly button pops out and becomes an outy and never goes back in!!!! Lol.


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh Turkey will be lovely! Never been but heard really good things! I also seem to be doing cleaning at the moment! Have a thing about the kitchen especially being very clean!! Dorset was lovely thanks and really good to see the parents. My belly button is coming out!!! It isn't completely out yet but it's sort of flat now so not really an innie anymore :( have heard that they do go back to normal again. Hope you have had lovely Easter wkends! X


----------



## CEM1805

Ok today my worry is the MAT B1 form!?!? Apparently midwife meant to have given it to me but hasn't. She is not returning my texts or calls and I can't seem to find what Im looking for to download online.................any ideas?!

Glad Dorset was lovely. Not long till you go Vera! I wonder where Chelsea is.....hope she is ok.......

Yeah mum also said her button went out each time she was pregnant but it went back in again......phew. Mine still in at the min though!!!!!!


----------



## Jollybean

xxchelseaxx said:


> Hi girls, im new to the forum. im due on the 9th aug :happydance:
> i have my first scan on wed 2nd feb and would love some bump buddies as i don't know anyone else whos due around the same time. :cry:

 hey! How u? I'm due on the 13th aug, first baby, and from portsmouth so got a little excited to see we're pretty close in dates and distance! X


----------



## RebeccaG

CEM1805 said:


> Ok today my worry is the MAT B1 form!?!? Apparently midwife meant to have given it to me but hasn't. She is not returning my texts or calls and I can't seem to find what Im looking for to download online.................any ideas?!
> 
> Glad Dorset was lovely. Not long till you go Vera! I wonder where Chelsea is.....hope she is ok.......
> 
> Yeah mum also said her button went out each time she was pregnant but it went back in again......phew. Mine still in at the min though!!!!!!

With all the situation at work I needed my Mat B1 fairly urgently and just got it from the doctor. It is basically just a piece of paper saying you are pregnant! You can get them from 20 weeks but I think schools don't usually need them til 25 weeks, I just needed mine as I wasn't going to be there. I had to also fill in this form from HR at county saying what maternity leave options I wanted to take. My HT still hasnt sent it off as she has said that I might want to change the dates to have more time with baby afterwards so not really sure what to do, going to doctor tomo so will have to make up my mind! Had a mw appointment today and she was so nice compared to the last one! She measured me and said I was all within normal range which is strange as I feel huuuuge!


----------



## RebeccaG

Hello Jollybean! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## purapura

CEM1805 said:


> Ok today my worry is the MAT B1 form!?!? Apparently midwife meant to have given it to me but hasn't. She is not returning my texts or calls and I can't seem to find what Im looking for to download online.................any ideas?!

Just go see your doctor, He/she should be able to give you one. Its literally a plain paper...


----------



## purapura

I am off to friend's wedding on the 3rd (its up north) and then some sun and beach in turkey!!! Cant wait! 
I got a swimming suite from Mothercare. I don't really fancy showing my huge bump to the rest of the world in Bikini, so I got a full swimming suite. 
Not sure though what to do with the suncream, should I get the highest or 30 will be enough?


----------



## purapura

Hi Jellybean! Welcome!


----------



## RebeccaG

I have a swim suit as well! Still haven't used it though - thought I might try and go swimming but it hasn't happened yet!!!! 
Depends how easily you burn I guess to what suncream to go for. I burn really easily and got burnt in the garden 2 weeks ago! You could always take 30 and also get a higher one just in case. I think I read that being pregnant you do burn more easily. What does it say the weather will be like in Turkey this time of year? I imagine pretty hot. I want a holiday!! Very jealous! x


----------



## RebeccaG

Yay! My fruit has finally changed!!


----------



## CEM1805

Yeah I noticed your fruit had changed lol. I would agree with Rebecca and say take 30 and one more higher just to be prepared. It takes ages to go off so no worries there. 

Enjoy your wedding!!! Have you got your outfit sorted Vera?? I have a greek themed 18th bday party for our friends daughter on 7th May and was thinking I'd just make something out of a sheet but then don't want to look tacky or cheap with my beautiful bump lol!!! Any ideas where you can get cheap outfits online!?!?

Hiya Jollybean! It is nice when you find people that are due around the same time as you as I am the same and have two neighbours who are due one before me and one after but I am not that close to them and so it has been very lovely talking with these ladies even though we'll most probably never meet!? lol. Do you know what you are having?

Thank you for the advice on the Mat B1 form....as always seem ridiculous having to have a piece of paper to say you are pregnant but if that is the norm then who am I to change or not do it!! My midwife just replied to my message erm can you ring me again next Wed and I will sort it out for you...........hhmmmmmm. 

Anyway meant to be on PPA so speak soon!


----------



## RebeccaG

Ha am surprised you can get on this website at school, Hertfordshire block all the good websites at our school! 
Next have some nice maternity things and Dorothy Perkins, how Greek does it have to be? haha! Could you wear a white maxi dress with nice accessories and greek it up! Have given school my official maternity leave start date - wooo! 5th June. I know it's before baby is due by a few weeks but it makes sense to time it with when I go back next year. I just hope our baby isn't late otherwise he will be even younger when I go back. Will have lots of hot curry and whatever else you are meant to do just before 10th! People are starting to ask about birthing plans - have you thought or done any of yours? X


----------



## RebeccaG

Forgot to mention Asos
https://www.asos.com/Women/Asos-Maternity/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=5813

Good luck getting a dress - let us know what you get!


----------



## purapura

I got a dress from Mamas and Papas. A simple one... but I don't think its going to be a fancy wedding as both the bride and the groom are coming from abroad. 

You can get some nice Greece look like dress in Next...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm back :flower:

wow! look at how far up our tickers we are!!! :happydance:

:hi: jollybean
Wow your just over the water from me :thumbup: do you know what your having yet? or are you not finding out until the birth? are you going to QA for your birth? i'm going to blakes in gosport. it's great to meet someone so close. :thumbup:


----------



## CEM1805

Thank you for your help on my Greek issue but my OH found a cheap ish website and has bought some outfits online and my mother in law has just been round to take it in as it was a plus size dress and so she has made it more tailored :o) Hehe. 

xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Well done for sorting your dress. We are going to a party tomo evening - thankfully not fancy dress but still no idea what to wear... Can't really justify shopping trip either at the moment. MIght have to go quite casual and wear lots of accessories! 
I know - baby is now the size of aubergine/eggplant! I get the feeling he is going to stay this size for ages like the papaya! Although my preg book says he is 24cm now! That is huuuuge!


----------



## CEM1805

Thats funny as I saw that I was an eggplant I thought how big is that in cms!! And if you are 26 and 4 days and Im 25 and 1 day and we're both eggplants then it doesn't look hopeful it is going to change anytime soon!!! Lol. Maybe they ran out of food to use!!!!!

I have just finished my planning for next week. I have usually already done it before now but seem to be on the go slow recently!!! Painted our cellar yesterday(which is going to be our dining room) and got a MASSIVE bargain today at a bootfair!!!!! I got a Dutalier (think thats how you spell it!) rocking chair for the Nursery for £20!!!!!!!!!!!! SO PLEASED!!!

Anyone bought anything else recently?!!?


----------



## RebeccaG

Haha! Agree - clearly can't think of anymore fruit to use! My book says at 25 weeks - baby is 22.5cm and about 720 grams. At 26 weeks 23cm (so not much in it I guess) and about 820 grams. I still would prefer a different fruit every week though! 
Oh planning is crap! I am so not missing all of that! My maternity leave is officially starting on the 5th June! 
Well done for getting painting done! I had better start on our bedroom now. Had been putting it off as I can cope with other rooms being all over the place but I'm not looking forward to not being able to find clothes etc. 
£20 that's amazing for one of those chairs! I would have liked one of those but it was slightly too wide. So have a smaller wooden rocking chair that MIL is going to make cushions for. 
Yes have spent lots recently! Eeek! Finally put money down on travel system after so much debating! Decided to get icandy in the end and have bought the main chassis and seat unit new as thought that will be used lots and for longest time. And bought the carrycot on ebay for less than half the price it is in shops, it was only used for 3 months and is in excellent condition! Just need to get car seat now. That will definitely have to wait til next month though now! I think I'm then all done with big purchases! Just all the little things like monitors and changing mat etc. I'm sure there are other things I also need... Isn't there?


----------



## CEM1805

Thats cool! Well done. Are you painting or wallpapering your bedroom!? You sound like me, our bedroom will be the last room I will do as can't have chaos in our bedroom lol. 

Erm...all I did was type in newborn's shopping list and it came up with a pretty good one and separated it into different sections like clothes, bedding, changing etc!

June! Not far away now!! Mine starts 18th Aug but we finish on 22nd July obviously!! Ekk. Cannot wait!!!! I actually finish on 25th May this term as I have that appointment on 26th May then afternoon is my PPA so taking it at home then on the Friday 27th May, husband and I are going to Isle of Wight for 4 days!!! :o)

A 5 day week!!! How are we going to manage?!!?


----------



## RebeccaG

Need to paint 3 walls and then wall paper one wall, which I am rubbish at but thankfully have amazing friends that are great at putting up wall paper and said they would help.

Have found and put together a good list of things I need to buy now and another little list of things that if family ask what can they buy for the baby I will be able to say exactly what we need or do you think that's a bit rude? Debenhams have some nice things online.

Going to start aquanatal classes next week which I am very excited about! Although slightly worried about wearing my swimsuit with my huge bump! Can't believe we are all nearly in 3rd tri!!!! Eeeee! x


----------



## CEM1805

Glad you've found and made a list and no I don't think it is rude! I think that family and friends will def want to buy you things for bubba.

My friends have said they will help me also so we'll both keep our fingers crossed that they do do it and don't back out lol.

Not looked at Debenhams online....

Aquanatal I have not heard of that!! Going to google it now lol.


----------



## CEM1805

Hey ladies!!!

Anyone else having real trouble sleeping because they can't get comfy?!?! Or is that a silly Q!!! I have a maternity body pillow and memory topper on mattress and still cannot get comfy........ P.S. Isn't Vera back today!? or tomorrow or am I totally out with dates?!?! What day do you start aquanatal classes Rebecca???


----------



## purapura

Hi ladies! I am back! Was reading all your posts on my hols, but couldn't repply, sorry.

I can't believe you are already in the 3 trim, I am getting there slowly! Not sure I am ready! Suddenly I am in panic from what is about to happened in 3 month from now... So scarred and excited! 

I also find it difficult to sleep. I don't have any mat pillow. I have noticed that it's not only the bump that bothers me during my sleep, but also I suffer from leg cramps. 
I have noticed that my Liam dosn't like when I sleep on my side, he kick me on the side that is on the matress... as if he want me to turn... and if I am on my back, he is happy and all sleepy.


----------



## purapura

Had great hollidays overall. The flight to Antaliya was really bed, about 1 hour into the flight I started to feel really dizzy and faint, had to stand almost the whole flight, and as it was a night flight, couldn't sleep at all. 
On the way back felt much better, even managed to sleep a bit. 
Our hotel was brilliant! Full of kids and families, I really liked it! I did archery (was really good in it), swimming, billiard, darts and table tennis! I put on 5lb because I couldnt stop my self from eating cakes... Lol food was so so so good! But I was making sure I am having enough veg and fruits as well. 

How was your weeks ladies?


----------



## CEM1805

Aww I am glad that you have a good time Vera. Well deserved. I also suffer from leg cramps....its not actually LO causing the problem i don't think but again she kicks on mattress as if she wants me to turn over.....i find sleeping on back is fine at the moment but is it safe? I worry I will squash her????? Does that sound silly??? I am so glad I meet you girls on here!!! lol

I am also now getting in a slight panic as even though we are making progress on sorting the house out, it is VERY SLOW!!! And I also find it frustrating that I cannot do some of the stuff that needs doing!!! What with my Husband working all hours god is sending, I can't keep expecting him to do it all...........I think it is time that I call all the favours in from family and friends as we are both exhausted!!!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Glad you had a great time Vera - mmm cakes, I have a bit of thing for cake at the moment! 
I sometimes sleep really well and other nights really badly. Kept waking up last week with being too hot or needing the toilet, and then not being able to get back to sleep as was starving hungry! 
Have aqua natal on Wednesday which I'm hoping will be really good. Have back problems anyway which pregnancy is not helping, so I'm hoping swimming and being in the water will really help that. 
Need to go bra shopping again! Is anyone else really going through bras?!! Only bought one 2 weeks ago and had a fitting and everything so was the right size etc. 
x


----------



## Blue12

Hi!

I was wondering if I could join you ladies - I am due Aug 19th. I know it is a bit late to join, and I am not from the uk, but it is wonderful to chat with people due around the same time. :hugs:

I read some of this thread (not the entire thing lol). I saw you were talking about baby's length and weight. I found a chart that I always refer to if you are interested.

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## RebeccaG

Hello and welcome Blue12! I have found this website fantastic especially as I'm having first baby and have no idea what to expect with anything! Do you know if you are having a boy or a girl?


----------



## CEM1805

Hi Blue12.

Where abouts are you from? Is this your first baby? Do you know if its a girl or boy? I agree it is nice to talk to people that are due around the same time as you. 

Yes I am going through bras!! lol. 

I am the same actually, it isn't every night thats bad, its on and off luckily.

Cannot wait for May half term!!! Less than two weeks. Whoop whoop!!!

Have good weeks ladies!!


----------



## Blue12

I am from Ontario, Canada (near Toronto). This is my first and I am having a little girl. 

We are so excited as it took us 5 years, 2 rounds of ivf, and $30,000 to make this special little one. 

Thanks so much for letting me join!


----------



## purapura

Wellcom blue12!

How is the wether in Ontario? I have friends in the British Colombia and family in Toronto...


----------



## purapura

Ladies, I am in extrimly bed (palvic bones and legs) pains today! I can't walk, stand, move or even get up from bed. I have called my MW, witch tald me to call the GP... She thinks it's SPD....
I am waiting for a call from the GP... :(


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh no Vera! Have you tried hot water bottle or paracetamol? I have some lower back problems which I have been having osteopathy treatment for but I sometimes find hot water bottles can help. I have been told swimming can help - will see tomo as have aqua natal! Yay! There are also pelvic support belts which are supposed to be good and I'm tempted to try one. Let us know what doctor says. x


----------



## purapura

Back from the GP. He checked my urine, blood presure, listen to LOs HB and pressed on my palvic bones. According to him it is SPD. He said it could go away by itself or get worth. Told me to rest a lot, take peresitamol and see if I feel better in a week or so... Asked him about physio, he seem to think it won't help, and it will go away by itself.

Happy the baby is fine, but not happy with the GPs asamption it will go away by itself...


----------



## CEM1805

I just wrote a really long msg and then the comp deleted it! RAR!!

Not good about your pain Vera. Glad LO is ok though. I hope hot water bottles and paracetomol help ease the pain....Rebecca I hope aquanatal classes are fun tomorrow and they help your back. I have been fairly lucky with no aches and pains yet!

Blue12 that makes your baby girl even more special and you haven't even meet her yet!!! My husband and I were trying for two and a half years before our baby girl came into our worlds and even though we have not meet her yet, we would not be without her!!! So excited to meet her!! See all her features!!!

My older sister and husband are currently going through their second attempt at IVF and so telling them was the hardest thing we have had to do! I really pray that this time it works for them as they have been trying for a total of 8 YEARS............

Anyway think that was all I wrote before it got deleted. Going to see Water for Elephants at the cinema tonight! Speak soon x


----------



## Blue12

Pura pura srry to hear about the spd. I can't imagine. I know that I have had some sciatica pain and hip pain and it has been getting worse but still fairly managable at work - sometimes it is tough to walk.

CEM1805 - Congrats on your very special little girl too. It is such a special thing and when they are so wanted for so long it is just so exciting and hard to wait to see them isn't it lol. That must have been very hard to tell your sister. I had a hard time too telling my brother and his wife (they ended up adopting 2 beautiful children). I will pray for your sister to have success this second round. :hugs:

Funny question for you girls - what position is your baby in right now. Mine is like she is standing and her feet are kicking soooooooooooooooooo low down and it feels so weird lol.


----------



## RebeccaG

Aqua natal was fab! I loved it and so did baby - really moving around! I was quite surprised how tiring it was and how many ppl were there. There were about 10 of us from about 20 weeks to 40 weeks! Did some good exercises in the water and was good fun too. 
Hope you have all had a lovely day ladies! 
Vera how are you feeling? Any better? x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi girls, 

Ive missed loads again!! lol. 

Hi to Blue12 :hi: Congrats on expecting you little girl :thumbup:

I too am also going through bras like theyre going out of fashion! lol. luckily no milk leakage yet. (had my milk really early on with the girls! not that im complaining) lol

I cant sleep either, i have a pregnancy body pillow and 2 normal pillows i put them all in a pile and sleep sat up pretty much! i bend the body pillow into a 'V' shape then put it around my back with my arms on top at each side, my hubby says i look like im in one of those big black rubber rings about to go down a water slide or something! lol. i cant sleep on my side as it gives me back ache and it will also give me ear ache in the ear that is against the pillow :growlmad:

Vera are you feeling better? :flower: :hugs: glad you had a good holiday. :plane:


Has anyone had their fundal hight measured yet? 
I was looking through my notes and saw the cross was on the 90th percentile?
ive googled it but im not sure what is classed as 'normal'. i assume the middle line being the 50th percentile is normal but cant find anything that confirms this. i know if you go over the 90th or under the 10th then you will likley be refered for testing and growth scans etc. i'm just curious to see what everyone else is. i know everyones charts is different based on their pre preg hight and weight etc. i was 28cm at 28 weeks which put me right on the 90th percentile. can anyone else tell me theres?

xxxxxxx


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I am so glad you liked the Aqua natal class! 

Chelsea! You should not disappear for such a long time. 
Are you talking about the measurement of the bump? I had one dome yesterday by the MW, and she said my LO is a bit big... It was quite high on the graph. But I don't think it's very correct. We are planning to do another scan, when I am 30 weeks just for reassurance.

I feel bad. I couldn&#8217;t sleep the entire night&#8230; If I was on my back, I had leg cramps, if I was on my sides I end up with horrible pain in my hips. Yesterday, I end up with horrible pains in my hips and all the pelvic area because I went food shopping and cooking some dinner for my hubby, so I spent the entire evening in bed. Love this pregnancy&#8230; and love complaining&#8230; lol 
I even feel pain now as I seat at work&#8230; grrr


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Yes Vera it's your bump measurement. it should be in your notes. we are now thinking about a private 4d scan :thumbup: we'll have to see how the money goes.


----------



## purapura

Ladies, I have a stupid question; 

When I am supposed to do a birthing plan (is it with MW)? What do I include in it? I am so clueless! 
I am lately thinking about water birth (due to my hip pains), but not sure if I can have in our hospital... I am planning going there for facilities check soon, so want to know what to ask...


----------



## RebeccaG

I was measured at 25 week appointment - measured 24 which mw said is fine as it can be 2 either side and still be normal apparently. I haven't really looked in my notes much - all a bit confusing - haha. Might have to have a good look through though and see if I can make sense of the graphs and different coloured paper! 
We would love a 4d scan but just don't think we can really afford it, not after we spent so much on travel system!! Have heard that they are amazing though.
I am having such bad cramp in my legs - what is all that about?!


----------



## RebeccaG

My doctor asked if I had thought about birth plan and I just said yes I had (but I haven't)! I was just in a bit of a hurry and thought I would ask mw next week. I found a good template online somewhere where you can just tick things and then print off. Can't find it now but also looked at this one 
https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Pages/BirthPlan.aspx

I am also definitely keen on water birth. Also thinking of home birth where I could have my own pool, but will see... Need to book tours of local hospital and birthing centre. x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Yes my mw said for me to write out my birthing plan and then she will go through it with me to check I haven't missed anything and that all what I've requested can be done where I am going. I pretty much summed up to her quickly that I wanted a waterbirth, regular Doppler heartbeat monitoring, I want to deliver him myself in the water and I want to wait for the cord to stop pulsing before it is clamped and cut. She also then asked if I wanted to deliver the placenta naturally or have the injection, apparently if you deliver the placenta naturally you can experience more post delivery bleeding etc so I requested the injection again. I bled awfully with the girls so don't want to do anything that's going to make it worse!


----------



## RebeccaG

Just got back from hospital... 
Woke up this morning and had no movement which is so strange as he is always moving about loads in the morning. Had a cold drink etc and waited and waited. Had a tiny movement but nothing like he normally is. Phoned up the 24hr line at the hospital who said to come in. So went in and they were really lovely. Hooked me up to monitors, did urine sample, bp etc. Thankfully baby seems fine and mw felt him and said he is now head down (yay) which is maybe why movements have changed as he has been lying across (transverse?). After all her poking and prodding he is now kicking about like mad and it's really high up kicks - feels very different. 
Hadn't even thought about the placenta! Have just been concentrating on getting the baby out ahhaa! Are there any side effects with the injection? Did you have it last time Chelsea?


----------



## CEM1805

Aww Rebecca you message scared me when I read that first line!!! I am SO GLAD that LO and yourself are ok!!!!! Phew. Better to be safe than sorry though.:thumbup:

I have my next midwife appointment on 1st June and I will be 28 + 5 days so assume I will get my next measurement then.....:shrug:

My friend was really lovely and bought me a 'My Pregnancy Journal' and in their it has a section called 'My Birth Plan'. It has all the Qs that you need to think about so am just going to fill that out and show MV in a weeks time or so.
I am glad that you have wrote about delivering the placenta as I don't have any friends who have had children that I can ask so thank you! I may now opt for the injection as well! I would also like the cord to stop pulsing before it is cut. How about whether you would like your LO placed on you immediately after birth or cleaned up first?? I suppose it depends on whether you do have a birthing pool as surely bubba will be fairly clean anyway being in water....

Your comment about how you sleep gave me a very funny image in my mind :haha: and I am so glad that it is not just me that is really struggling with sleeping at the min...think my OH is getting slightly annoyed at the constant wake ups in the night but he hasn't said anything and never would as he loves me too much and knows I can't help it!! Also that it will be very similar when baby comes anyway haha. :baby:

Thank you Blue12 for your prayers. I really hope it works this time for my sister and her husband. I reckon it will and they'll end up with triplets or something hehe. How lovely for them if they do!!!

We would love a 3D or 4D scan but am the same and money may hold us back. Will wait a bit longer and see!! 

Now that you have said Aquanatal was worth it, I am def going to look into it!!! :o):thumbup:

Enjoy your weekends ladies!!!! Wonder if my fruit will change tomorrow!?!? Prob not! Lol.


----------



## Blue12

Hey everyone,

Hope you have a wonderful weekend. I have booked a 4D scan too! I am going in one week!!! I can't wait. 

:hugs:


----------



## CEM1805

Whoo how exciting!!! See if you can manage to put the photos up on here!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Rebecca I'm glad you and your lo are ok! You had me frightened for a sec! I had that once too with my 2nd dd, I remember thinking part way through the day that I hadn't felt her move, I tried all the normal stuff and I could feel a part of her leg n so was poking and prodding her ( which would usually result in a swift kick back lol) but nothing! Went to local midwife unit and everything wAs fine but its Soo scary! so I know exactly how you felt! :hugs:

The injection is pretty standard and I don't know of any real downside to it other than it's not "natural". It's supposed to speed up the delivery of the placenta and also it is less likely you will retain any of the placenta which can result in Pp hemorrhage etc (although there is always risk weather you have the injection or not). 
I will deliver him myself straight onto my chest so no cleaning or passing around. I'll give him to hubby while I deliver the placenta etc. 
:thumbup:

Looking at 4d scans for around 130 but one place will only do it up to 30 weeks and the other until 32 which doesnt leave me much time! So chances are we won't have chance to get one :cry:


----------



## RebeccaG

Thank you for being so lovely! Yes it was really scary actually - the movement has changed though now which is strange have high up movements from his feet and low down movements which I guess must be his hands? Did feel a bit silly though as they took it all really seriously with this monitor thing with paper coming out the top marking his heart and movements etc. So pleased all is ok though. Sort of put me off hospital birth though and am becoming more and more keen on either a home birth or a birthing centre. 
No although we would really really love a 4d scan and always thought we would have one I don't think we can afford one either - spent so much already on baby and decorating etc. Have heard they are amazing though Blue12 - I'm sure you'll love it! And you'll have to show us pics. I read in papers that some NHS hospitals are now doing 4d scans a bit cheaper. Managed to find link! https://www.thisisdorset.co.uk/news/article-1016176-detail/article.html
Have tried to find out if other NHS hospitals are doing it but haven't had any luck... x


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, so happy to hear that every thing is fine. I must say that I am concern as mine is not very active and I am afraid that I will not even pay attention if he won't move for a whole day. There are days I don't feel him for 6 hours then just a bit of movement and another few hours of nothing. Grrr

We are hoping to go for a 4d scan in 2 weeks time. But it is so expensive so I am not sure. Maybe just a normal scan, just to make sure he is alright. 

I think that in the last week he was laying across my belly, as I felt cicks on bothe of the sides, my bump was very round and I couldn't bend (?). Can you tell how yours is laying?


----------



## Blue12

I was unsure of whether or not to book a 4D scan - but did really want to see baby's face (sneak peek lol). But I also thought I would do it because I was told at 20 weeks that I wouldn't be having any other scans for the entire pg. At the time I couldn't imagine not seeing my little one for another 20 weeks. Now I have had 2 scans since my 20 weeks (they were worried about baby's stomach organ - everything ok - and then they were worried about fluid levels - everything ok) but then they discovered a cyst on baby's kidney so now I will be having scans every 3 weeks from now till baby's arrival. Now I don't really need the 4D but already paid - I am still going to enjoy seeing baby though - and they give you a video and a cd of pictures which is nice.


----------



## RebeccaG

Hope you've all had good days?! Really sorry if I worried you on fb! I thought I told you I was having anti d today but maybe I didn't. Couldn't believe waited over an hour and a half!!! They were sooooo slow! I was just really glad I managed to find street parking so at least wasn't paying car tickets! Very frustrating! There is only so much you can do on your phone and only so many ppl you can text. Had lots of jobs planned for today as well! Going for a 2 week free trial at gym tomorrow so plan on having some major fitness sessions as get all the classes included too! If you are interested in aqua natal this website has info on classes in your area https://aquanatal.co.uk/page5/page5.html
x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Rebecca i remembered about you needing an anti d after you updated fb! lol. my brain doesn't hold information too well latley! :wacko: i just saw 'hospital' and instead of using my brain and thinking 'oh yes she mentioned needing an anti d' i just thought 'AHHHHHHHH!!!' :dohh:

How is everyone else? Vera how is your back? mine hurts mostly below my left shoulder when i am sat down (for more than 5 mins) or stood up (for more than an hour) and if i lay down on the sofa my hips and pelvis seem to 'lock up' so when i go to move or get up i can't actually move! :dohh: i move as best i can and hold on to furniture until it eases off, i actually stumbled to the floor the other day as my pelvis just wouldnt support my legs! :haha: i found it hilarious! lol. even though it hurt. i feel like a 90 yr old with arthritis! lol i could avoid it by not lying on the sofa but id rather do that than have the pain below my shoulder as that pain will last hours and theres no way of stopping it once i get it. 
is anyone else getting back or pelvis pain other than me and vera? :shrug:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

also rebecca how did you get on at the gym? is it ok to start working out now or have you always worked out? 
i walk round the shops and i'm achy and stiff let alone going to the gym!! lol :wacko:


----------



## purapura

Oh, that sounds painful Chelsea :hugs:

I have a slightly different pain It gets worse when I walk or seat, but mainly when I lift a leg, go up the stairs and lift something heavier then 1 kilo. The pain I feel is mainly in my pelvic bone and some is in my lower back.
Some days I am almost fine, and others I can feel the pain throughout the entire day. :dohh:

I am getting really worried here, as for the last 2 days I barley feel my little one. He is usually not very active, but these 2 last days, he is very very lazy. Even when I feel him moving, its not strong. I am not sure if I should be panicking or he just having some extra lazy days. 

Rebecca, who was the gym? :thumbup:
I cant even walk for more then 10 minutes, so do not even dare thinking about gym


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Vera if you are worried call your midwife. It may be your lo is having a sleepy few days but you should trust your own instinct. Does he move more at certain times of the day? My boy is active most at 6-10 pm. The rest of the day I'll get random nudges and fidgets. He never wakes me up at night so I presume he sleeps from around 10:30pm until 4am when I get up for a wee, then he'll have a fidget for a while then go bk to sleep again! Lol


----------



## purapura

Ok, we are back... I guess my little Liam just had 2 very very lazy days.
He is bombarding me with kicks today :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Glad you are ok Vera! It is really worrying when they do something different isn't it?!
Had mw appointment yesterday and she said my iron levels are really good and I must have a very good diet - pah! Have eaten so much crap recently! Seem to be having really random cravings! Loved telling my mum as well as am vegetarian and she is always worried that I'm not getting enough iron and could be anaemic blah blah etc. 
Don't really plan on using gym AT ALL! Just going for the free pilates and ball classes and free use of facilities hehe! Am hoping it will help with my back as have a bit of a long standing thing going on from a car accident in 2008. Really hurt myself a couple of weeks ago lifting a 50 litre bag of compost at homebase (there was even a guy waiting to get a bag for himself and didn't even offer to help!), so am back at the osteopath! Aqua natal is really helping with pain though and really can't recommend it enough. The induction guy wasn't really keen on me using gym anyway as he said I shouldn't start doing cardio in 3rd tri. He also said I would have to stop classes at 36 weeks but I think aqua natal is 38 weeks. Not sure what they are afraid of?! That your waters might break and it will make a mess?!! That you would go in to labour? Have you thought much about your births and where you are hoping to give birth etc.? x


----------



## CEM1805

Glad all is well again Vera and Chelsea sorry to hear about your bad back and pelvis pains. I am fairly lucky I suppose. I get very uncomfortable at night and get like pins and needles in hips but other than that during the day I am fine....tired but fine.

I had to have a swab today after going for my glucose tolerance blood tests at hospital this morning as I have been getting large amounts of discharge and was getting worried.....I just don't know what amount you are meant to class as 'normal'......

Going away to the Isle of Wight tomorrow with the hubbie Friday - Monday just the two of us and friends are looking after the house and dog so really looking forward to that!! I hope you all having a relaxing weekend ladies!!!!

Speak when I get back

xxx


----------



## purapura

Charlie, how was your weekend? 

What did you all do this weekend? I have been to Kidicare.. whoop whoop :) Didn't buy anything though...


----------



## purapura

Ladies, I need your opinion about something...

I have been experience this for the last 2 weeks and thought it was the baby I thought he changed position or something. 

I have been feeling pressure in my pelvic, as if the baby pushing the bones apart. Also I need my bump getting really hard and it makes me breathless. It can last from 2-3 min to 15-20 min. It also makes me need a wee. It happens about few times a day lately (Was less common before) 

The pressure in the pelvic can last for hours, no matter if I seat or walk.

Do you think its BH? Or is it something else? Maybe baby dropped? Any of you experience anything similar?


Sorry if it looks like I am panicking about everything and nothing...... :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yes how was the Isle of White?! Hope you have all had lovely Bank Holiday weekends! We have had quite a busy one with friends staying. Started to paint the kitchen today - it is sooo grubby when you look up close!! 
oh Vera sorry you are having pains. Have you taken anything for it or tried a warm bath? My braxton Hicks I wouldn't say hurt they are just uncomfortable and last a minute or so. This has some info on BH https://www.askbaby.com/braxton-hicks.htm
Sorry I can't be much help as it is all new to me too. If you are worried though Vera please call mw line as they will know exactly if it is something to be worried about. x


----------



## purapura

Back from the hospital. I didint feel my Liam for the entire day, and along with the pressure I felt today in my pelvic, was extrimly worried. So I called My MW, and guess what, she is away untill the 6th... So I called the hospital, and they told me to come in. Left work earlier, went to pick up hubby from home, and straight to the hospital. In the beginning, the MW assistant was trying to find Lims HB, and she couldn't! So for about 2-3 min I thought I am going to have a heart attack, but then she found it... It was very faint. What a reliefe. Then they monitored his HB and movements, and it looks like he was really deep inside, as I couldn't feel anything while he was moving.
After they did all the checks on me and Liam, the dr checked if I was not dilated, as I mentioned the pressure I was having today, and the pain in my back. So all looks good. I am fine and Liam is fine... Just very naughty boy!

What I found a bit worrying is that Liam's HB went up and down. It was between 157 and 120 (?) not sure it's normal... But the dr didn't seem to be concerned... Oh well...


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm so pleased everything is ok Vera! My mw said that the hb can go up and down as when they move about it is higher than when they are resting or asleep etc. 
What hospital did you go to? Are you planning on having Liam there? Have you been on any hospital tours or anything yet? x


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I went to Lister (10 min away) and I am planing to have Liam there. We are going to visit this hospital this weekend. I was impressed with the service I received there... much better then when I visiting my MW.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Ok, we are back... I guess my little Liam just had 2 very very lazy days.
> He is bombarding me with kicks today :)

I'm having a quiet few days with my LO now!! :growlmad: i think it's the time in our pregnancies where space is running low and they are starting to really pile on the fat. i'm not too worried yet though, i'll see how he is the next couple of days!:baby:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Glad you are ok Vera! It is really worrying when they do something different isn't it?!
> Had mw appointment yesterday and she said my iron levels are really good and I must have a very good diet - pah! Have eaten so much crap recently! Seem to be having really random cravings! Loved telling my mum as well as am vegetarian and she is always worried that I'm not getting enough iron and could be anaemic blah blah etc.
> Aqua natal is really helping with pain though and really can't recommend it enough.
> Have you thought much about your births and where you are hoping to give birth etc.? x

I just got my iron tablets pescription yesterday :-( i hate taking them as they turn your poo black (thats if you can have a poo)!! ive stocked up on the orange juice ready! lol

I went swimming with a friend today (first time in years) and boy do i ache! lol.
i'm starting aquanatal on wednesday 15th :happydance: i may go next week but we have carpet fitters coming that day so depends how quick they do it and leave. 

i'm definatly having a waterbirth at my local midwife led maternity centre :happydance: the pool is fixed after being broken for over a year! :thumbup:
that said i hope i dont need to be induced etc as then i'll be at the hospital and thats the last place i want to be :growlmad:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Glad all is well again Vera and Chelsea sorry to hear about your bad back and pelvis pains. I am fairly lucky I suppose. I get very uncomfortable at night and get like pins and needles in hips but other than that during the day I am fine....tired but fine.
> 
> I had to have a swab today after going for my glucose tolerance blood tests at hospital this morning as I have been getting large amounts of discharge and was getting worried.....I just don't know what amount you are meant to class as 'normal'......
> 
> Going away to the Isle of Wight tomorrow with the hubbie Friday - Monday just the two of us and friends are looking after the house and dog so really looking forward to that!! I hope you all having a relaxing weekend ladies!!!!
> 
> Speak when I get back
> 
> xxx

how was your weekend? 
you were only just across the water from me :thumbup:
discharge is normal but i supose if you are having too much it could be an infection? when do you find out? and also when will you get results from your glucose tolorance test?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Vera i'm glad both you and liam are ok! :thumbup: and i'm glad you liked your hospital :thumbup:
not long now!! i was saying to hubby that if our LO arrived 2 weeks early we could only have another 7weeks and 5 days left!!!:wacko: thats SCARY!! lol
i'm sure he wont come that early though!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

btw sorry for all my posts but as i'd missed quite a bit it was easier to reply that way! lol 

xxxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Mine is definitely not being quiet at the moment. I am actually struggling to sleep at night. It is starting to become quite painful and makes me feel like I need a wee all the time! He seems to be doing a lot of stretching out - feels like my tummy is going to burst open sometimes! He doesn't like anything resting or pushing against him either so when I'm in bed on my side he will push against the mattress! So will then turn over and he will start all over again with the stretching and turning and pushing out!!! He is definitely very wide awake whenever I seem to want to sleep! Hope he doesn't keep this pattern! 

Being in the swimming pool is amazing isn't it?! Really strange when you get out though as you feel really heavy! 

I'm on prescription heartburn stuff which is so gross (but also turns your poo very very dark ewww!) Anyone else really struggling with heartburn? It is so bad lying down. 

I really want a water birth too - they just look amazing and I love the feeling of being in water. Going to check out our birthing centre and hospital but I think they only have one or two pools so they can't guarantee that I will be able to have one. Seriously considering a home birth where I can either buy a pool online or hire one. Suggested it to mw who I thought might be completely against the idea but she was all for it! Going to look around hospitals etc as well before I make mind up completely. 

I know chelsea, I was thinking that too! 30 weeks yesterday and he could come out at 38 weeks!! eeee! Then again, he might not be ready til 41! Were you on time with your daughters? 
xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

both were spontaneous births at 41w and 40+1. i'm hoping to be around the same this time but i have a horrible feeling it's all going to go wrong one way or another :shrug:


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, since when did you start feeling your boy moving more? 
I thought that buy this time I will feel him moving more and more, but I think that his activity declined! I am awake already for 6 hours and felt him just ones today! Is this normal? How much yours LOs moving?

Mine also don&#8217;t like when I lay on my left side, and kicking the mattress&#8230; so funny. 
We went to a movie this weekend (Pirates of the Caribbean), and I think LO had a panic attack&#8230; He was punching me throughout the entire movie, and the whole evening after. I think it&#8217;s the sound. I have notice that he doesn&#8217;t like music and loud sound (just like me). 

I also have heartburn, and have been suffering with it for the entire pregnancy (maybe Liam is hairy&#8230;lol)
I use Rennie or Tums and it really helps. Its horrible feeling&#8230; I know.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

vera my LO is the same, i dont feel the kicks like before. i'm thinking he has changed position and is kicking where the placenta is which is why im not getting the rib kicks like i was. :shrug: i cant wait to find out what position he is in as student midwife couldnt tell at my last appointment. :dohh:

i went to see pirates of the caribbean too :thumbup: we went monday evening for my daughters 9th birthday! LO wasnt overly bothered by the noise :shrug: 
i keep reading things that make me panic that his movements have decreased! i don't 'feel' in my heart that anything is wrong but all the scare stories make me feel like i should be worried. :wacko:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> vera my LO is the same, i dont feel the kicks like before. i'm thinking he has changed position and is kicking where the placenta is which is why im not getting the rib kicks like i was. :shrug: i cant wait to find out what position he is in as student midwife couldnt tell at my last appointment. :dohh:
> 
> i keep reading things that make me panic that his movements have decreased! i don't 'feel' in my heart that anything is wrong but all the scare stories make me feel like i should be worried. :wacko:

When I was in the hospital they told me that he is longitudinal (his body is straight up and down from my pelvis) and his head is down. But I would still expect to feel him kicking&#8230; :shrug:

What kind of things you reading? I feel like as if he has &#8220;dropped&#8221; (hence the pressure in the pelvic = feels like he is pulling my bones apart) but it&#8217;s too early for him to drop&#8230; so I am worried. :dohh:
Maybe our babies are just lazy?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i don't know whats going on with them! :shrug: i think they are just lazy! :thumbup:

i dont see my midwife until 15th so i will wait until then. if i get too worried before hand i'll call and ask to be checked. 

when does everyone else next see their mw?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

also vera do you have a back support yet? your pelvis pain is prob spd rather than him dropping :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> also vera do you have a back support yet? your pelvis pain is prob spd rather than him dropping :thumbup:

Could be, I think I will call my GP, as my MW is absolutely useless! 
I am waiting for hubby to order it... 
Although, I feel the pressure when I seat, lying or stand and SPD should ease the moment you seat/lay down. 
:shrug:

Are you still planing on doing the 4d scan?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> xxchelseaxx said:
> 
> 
> also vera do you have a back support yet? your pelvis pain is prob spd rather than him dropping :thumbup:
> 
> Could be, I think I will call my GP, as my MW is absolutely useless!
> I am waiting for hubby to order it...
> Although, I feel the pressure when I seat, lying or stand and SPD should ease the moment you seat/lay down.
> :shrug:Click to expand...

'SPD' is often worse when laying/sitting down. 
here read this and see if it sounds like what you are experiencing- 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

or you could have PGP - pelvic girdle pain?
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/

or 

DSP - diastasis symphysis pubis
A condition related to SPD is diastasis symphysis pubis (DSP), in which the gap in the pubic joint widens too far. The average gap between the bones in a non-pregnant woman is between 4mm and 5mm, and during pregnancy it's normal for this gap to widen by 2mm or 3mm. If the gap is 10mm or more, DSP is diagnosed. It's rare, and can only be identified by X-ray. 

I hope maybe something above sounds like what you are experiencing?
Make sure your GP takes you seriously as alot of GP's and Midwifes are not interested in pelvic or back aches and pains. If you feel your pains are not a normal pregnancy ache or pain then push for answers and don't let them fob you off with paracetamol etc :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

Thanks Chalsea... 
But from what I read its not really any one of this. Grr.. Maybe its just normal... I am so weepy (sorry)... 
I was reading on some forums that it could be just normal pains, but could be that I am gradually dialating... (???) but its hurmful if there is no bleeding or crumps. So I will wait and see. 

My next MW appt is in 3 weeks... :( 22nd of June


----------



## xxchelseaxx

maybe your like me Vera... ODD!! :wacko: lol

i have pains but there is no specific diagnosis of what exactly it is. i have various symptoms of different problems! lol 
i like to be different :thumbup:

i wonder where charlie and rebecca are? maybe out enjoying the sun? 
i think i may head off to the garden for a little sunbathe :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Blimey that sun is hot! atleast my washing is drying super quick! 

Vera I think if you are really worried and it's getting you down and upset you should book an appointment with your GP to put your mind at rest. 
Please book an appointment and let us know how it goes. You and your little Liam will be fine.

:hugs:


----------



## purapura

I found this very interesting article about fatal psychology:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/199809/fetal-psychology

Very interesting


----------



## RebeccaG

Ha just had a really stupid moment when I was trying to work out what 'ODD' was!!! Duh! been a long day! Went out to lunch with some friends and am now knackered! Decided to put on my new pyjamas from my primark shopping spree and lie on the sofa with dogs watching crappy tv! Sort of given up on trying to find good maternity clothes and had a big primark shop just buying things a size up - seems to have worked and is much cheaper! 
It has only started to become uncomfortable in the last few days with him moving - think he might have had a growth spurt or he is just getting really strong (must be my good iron levels - haahha giving him big muscles). It used to be a really lovely gentle feeling of him moving, now it can just really hurt. Saying that I don't want him to stop moving or anything! Just up in the ribs and pushing on my bladder is not good! 
I have a mw app on wednesday - she said I'll have them every 2 weeks and then every week. Going to plan birth more next time with her. I also had student mw in last time and was actually quite impressed with her as read some bad stories on here about student mw not being good. 
It is really warm out - have felt really hot and big today! Cant believe we are in the last stretch! Remember when we started this thread!!! All looking at our 12 week scans! xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

excellent read Vera! certainly makes you stop and think! :thumbup:

lmao rebecca! pregnancy brain or what! :rofl:
My student midwife was good, she took my bloods excellent! (despite my collection of tattoos i'm needlephopic!)haha! but couldnt figure out LO's position :nope:
hopefully find out on 15th. :thumbup:
Ive been doing housework today! great! mum had the kids so nice to get on with something that didnt involve paint, gloss or any tools of any kind! :thumbup:

has anyone done their nursery yet? pics?


----------



## purapura

I had a student MW in the last 2 appt, I was so not happy. I told her I feel dizzy, and her reply to that was: " oh well, last trimester you will feel shity"... WTF? 

Anyway, my nursery is not even cleat yet. Hubby have so much crap in this room, it take him ages to clean... And I have no permission to touch... (especially if it's really old crap or his son's broken toys)... But we are hunting for bedding and some decoration :)
I tought of painting some pictures my self as I will have some extra time when I finish working. 
I am finishing at 35 weeks, but I am ready to finish now. I hate going to work, and every day seems like ages! I wanna stay home too!


----------



## RebeccaG

Haha I know - I am having major pregnant brain recently! 

I can't believe your student mw said that to you! Are you drinking enough water Vera? I seem to be drinking loads and loads of water at the moment I think because it is so warm. 

Our nusrsery is pretty much done apart from all the stuff that ppl have give us all over the place. I think I'm going to wash everything and then put it away but not really sure when to start washing stuff... Also, need to put wall stickers and shelf up but keep changing our minds about where to put the stickers and shelf! So another couple of things that are just on the floor in there! Everything in there is all baby stuff though it is just everywhere! Could you gradually move things Vera? He might not notice then if you just take out one or two things each day! haha!Or go in and take something out and ask him what it is and get him to explain it to you then leave it somewhere else around the house! x


----------



## purapura

Lol. I wish I could do this, but hubby is working from home, so he is always on the watch, and he remember every single thing in the room... And where it is, so if I move something... He will know... I just need to remind him more often that Liam is on the way... And we don't have a lot of time...

I think my dizziness was down to vitamins. I am now taking vitamins every day, and have no more dizziness.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i have only ever come across nice student mw's :thumbup: maybe you got a crap one! i doubt you'll see her again anyway :thumbup: glad you are feeling better. 
i had a letter from my health visitor wanting to meet me on 6th july! i hope shes nice! health visitors are notorious bitches!! :growlmad:


----------



## RebeccaG

Health visitor? Have heard bad stories about these on some of the other threads! About making judgements and turning up unannounced etc. I haven't had a letter through yet... Does everyone have to have a visit?


----------



## purapura

What a health visitor suppose to do? I thought they only come after the birth... A bit confused now.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

sometimes they want to see you before the birth?!?!?. different areas do it differently i suppose :shrug:
You have to see a health visitor, if you refuse they can contact social services! 

From what i remember (which isn't much) and from what iv'e read they basically tell you about breastfeeding and how its best for baby ...blah.. blah! talk about your life, you family, yours and your partners criminal records, medical history if you have suffered depression, suicidal tendencies etc, 
they should answer any questions you have about your baby, talk about development and tell you where to come get baby weighed every few weeks to make sure its growing properly. they should give you your babies record book where weights, vaccinations etc will be recorded. they will assess your baby at certain ages to make sure it's developing and progressing how a child of that age should. 

basically they are know-it-alls!!

i hated my one with kayleigh, always looking down her nose at me like i'm an idiot! :growlmad:
i hope this one is nice! :flower:


----------



## CEM1805

RIGHT HELLO LADIES!!!!

It has just taken me about 20 minutes to read all your threads and catch up on what I have missed lol. I actually have written down what I would like to reply to on a piece of paper as my baby brain is in full swing at the minute along with this heat!!!!!! I have never been so hot in my life yesterday and ended up going to my Mum and Dads and stripping to just my underwear :haha: (luckily their house and garden are succluded (can't spell even though I am a teacher!:wacko:) unlike my house and garden)

Our weekend away was just what we needed and I have never slept so much!!! I was sleeping 12+ hours at night and then an hour or two nap in the afternoon lmao!!! Strange as we were in a caravan and usually the beds are horrible but this one was lush (actually seemed better than our one at home as I only seem to sleep 5/6 hours a night with no pm nap!!) Nearly brought the bed home with me!!! Think they may have noticed though!! 

I have a feeling this is going to be my longest thread yet as I feel I have not spoken to you all in ages so I apologise in advance and I hope you are all sitting when you do read this! LOL.

Vera - I am glad that you liked your hospital and that they took you seriously. I think I need to start taking more vitamins. My LO moves around a fair bit but not always the same as last two days she has been very quiet but last week, she was very active! I finish work at 36 weeks pregnant but totally agree that I want to finish now!! What date do you finish? I finish July 22nd. Cannot wait! 46 days tomorrow!!!!!!:happydance: Good luck for your MW appointment on 22nd June and I hope that the student MW is not there!!!

Chelsea - Good luck starting aquanatal classes on 15th!! After this post, I am going to look into classes around my area as I love water to! I would also like a water birth in a MW led centre but true about them not being able to guarantee a pool for you on the day....did you have your girls in hospital? I had a swab and results back - no infection :thumbup: and GTT results came through post - NORMAL:thumbup: I have recently been thinking the WHAT IF LO comes early scenario as like Vera, our Nursery room is still not clear!!! Mum has booked the 16th July to decorate it with me, giving me enough time to clear it out inbetween school etc!! Also would just like to say that I am glad you are here as it is good that you are so knowledgable when we ask Qs!! :hugs: Good luck for your next MW appointment on 15th!!

Rebecca - Like I just said usually my LO is very active as well but she is good and doesn't seem to wake me up at night and sleeps for a little while during day!! I have had some heartburn but not too bad. I would be too worried about having a home birth as things do not usually go to plan when it involves me!!!!! I also had a big spend up but in New Look yesterday with my hubbie! He treated me as I was so hot and nothing fits anymore so he let me buy practically the whole shop lol but am feeling slightly guilty now!!! :wacko: Congratualtions that your Nursery is all done!! VERY jealous!!! Got any pictures you can upload?? Good luck for your next mW appointment on 8th June! (That is my sisters birthday - random! lol)

My next MW appointment is 22nd June same as Veras!!! 11am. I did not realise that about HV either but thanks for the tip! I will wait and see if I get a letter or ask what happens in our area on next MW appointment. 

I know I can't believe that we are all in our last trimesters and we first started this thread looking at our 12 week scans!!! How exciting!!!!! I am glad we have all become :friends: and found each other!!!! I wonder if this post will take up a page on its own!!! :Haha: xxx


----------



## purapura

Charlie, I am so glad you had good time! I want another holiday now lol. 
My last day at work will be 19th of July. I can't wait. I am counting days (total) and working days as well... Lol
I was to a the Labour word tour yesturday. Was not impressed with the after birth facilities, they are old and no privet rooms...
The hospital has only 1 birthing pool, and no booking in advance :( so it's a matter of luck. So not too impressed, but not sure I have other options. 

Yes, Rebbeca, we want to see pics from your nursery please :) I will show mine the moment it will be a bit cleaner... (no luck there yet).


----------



## purapura

Mmm, ladies I have an OT question; 

If I have a feminine problem, do I book an appt with my GP or is there anyone else? 
I ask as in Israel you could go straight to the gynaecologist...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:hi: charlie.

Glad things are going well with you and i'm glad you had a good break and lots of sleep :thumbup:

I will also upload my nursery pics too once it's done (or nearly done). hopefully will be mostly finished by next weekend. :thumbup:


Vera search online for your local birthing options.
try this link https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/Frame.htm click on 'checklist to help you choose where to have your baby' 

then the one that says 'map'

then click on your region and it should tell you the places in your area, obviously not all of them will be available to you but the ones local should be.

then you can look the place up on google. :thumbup: if not just ask your mw at your next appointment. the last thing you want is to go somewhere you don't want to be :nope:


----------



## CEM1805

So jealous of you all being so organised!! lol.

Vera yeah you go to your doc and they will always refer you if you need to be.

I am only counting total days...maybe it will be better if I count working days as obviously it will be less!!! :O)


----------



## RebeccaG

Charlie it sounded like you had an amazing time! Soooo want a holiday or mini break! Just not sure if we will be able to fit it in now or afford it! 

My maternity leave officially started yesterday! Wooo! Had some lovely cards and presents from the children at school (not a peep out of the deputy!) 

Managed to sleep a bit better last night with it being cooler, although feel even more tired today than I did yesterday when I had a terrible night sleep on Saturday night! Going to be a morning on the sofa with the dogs! They are so not impressed with the rain! 

Yes will try and have a tidy up in nursery and take some pictures. Will then have to work out again how to upload them! Promise to get them up by weekend at latest! 

Chelsea that website looks brilliant - going to do the checklist myself and see what comes up! 

Yes Vera go to your GP or you could phone up and ask for a female doctor if you'd feel more comfortable and then they can either refer you or be able to help you themselves. xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

CEM1805 said:


> I am only counting total days...maybe it will be better if I count working days as obviously it will be less!!! :O)



I would just count working days - will sound soooo much better!! Then Charlie think about PPA as well, that's another half! Hahah - I do this in the run up to every holiday, especially in the Autumn term! x


----------



## CEM1805

I am so jealous you are on maternity now! Lol.

How has your first day off been? You prob will feel more tired for first week or so as you will have finally slowed down and stopped so your body will try and catch up on sleep and energy now etc!

Look forward to the photos (not that I know how to upload them - maybe Chelsea or Vera will?)

34 days and counting without 7 lots of PPA i.e. 3 and a half days lol so really only 31.5 days! LMAO 

XX


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hey everyone! 

how are you all? 
Luckily LO has started moving loads again (must have been a growth spurt/lazy days):shrug: glad i didnt worry too much! my ribs are now taking a pounding again :growlmad: wish he'd be lazy again! lol

Anyone suffering with dry skin? my eyes have been really dry for ages now and today they are actually puffy! my right eye is swollen on the eyelid and has lumps under it in the soft skin near my nose :growlmad: i look like a bag of shite! :cry: ive always had sensitive skin and i only wash with a flannel and water and then put olay face cream on after (i have washed this way for like 15 yrs). anyone else getting anything similar? or got any suggestions? ive tried a few things but nothings working!


----------



## RebeccaG

I have hardly done anything today! Did about an hours painting and then felt shattered so stopped and sat down again! Must try harder tomorrow!! 

I usually have really dry skin and hair and used to flake off - I know pretty huh! When it was bad though I found it really difficult putting anything on as it was so sore. What I did find worked and didnt hurt at all was bursting one of those evening primrose capsules with a pin and using the oil on the dry skin. I used to do it before I went to bed and in the morning my skin was much better. It smells a bit but it worked for me. I know there is something about using oil of evening primrose in pregnancy though - is it a safety thing? The last few months though my skin and hair have been really good. It is horrible having sore skin so I really hope it starts to feel better. Cucumber is good for puffy eyes and tea bags. xx


----------



## purapura

Charlie, I think this is the only way to count our days till Mat leave... I have 31 working days to go...lol 
Suddenly it looks like there only one month to go... lol
Every day at work I count the hours till I go home... I am so desperate for days off! 

Chelsea, I am so happy to hear that all is back to normal for you and LO is kicking properly again. I also feel mine much stronger now (and a bit more often). 

I thing mine had a growth spurt for sure, as I even notice another 2 lb on the scale... lol 
Didn't see any weight gain for 3 weeks before.

As per dry skin, sorry can't help. I have dry skin everywhere except my face (My fece looks much better then befor pregnancy) I really suffer from dry hands and very dry back skin, so use normal cream, but it doesn't really help.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Thanks Rebecca. i think i'll try the capsules (i think putting them on my skin will be ok). ive had dandruff real bad too, using that real expensive shampoo which helps. 

With the girls my skin was really nice and i had no dandruff and my hair was in really great condition. now i have dry skin, dry scalp and my hairs moulting :cry: 

Rubbish :growlmad:

i have a wedding reception on 18th and all my old work colleagues will be there (from when i was a bus driver), if my skin hasn't improved i'm not going :nope:


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, I am sure you still look fantastic even with the dry skin. You should go... 
I am sure you will get back to yourself after your boy is born.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

ok i have just bought some epo capsules on ebay :thumbup: was going to start taking them daily from 34 weeks anyway so i'll just pop some to use the oil on my face for a couple of weeks before :thumbup:

keep your fingers crossed for me :flower:

thanks for the idea rebecca :thumbup:

Vera i'm glad little liam is feeling active again :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh Chelsea - I know it's horrible when your skin is dry and sore. You still have lots of time until the wedding though and I'm sure you will look gorgeous whatever! I hope the EPO works, it has really helped my skin before have used it on eczema. Haven't really got any ideas for your hair - are you using a really mild shampoo? 

I'm getting so forgetful at the moment - anyone else getting like they can't remember what day it is and what day tomorrow is etc.! Had to really think about what day comes after Tuesday earlier!!! 

My tummy is constantly moving and is actually starting to look quite scary! Bit worried he wants to turn back to lying across. Fingers crossed that when mw checks tomo he will still be head down. x


----------



## RebeccaG

Eee! Just realised 31 weeks tomo!!! Single figure amount of weeks left!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i know rebecca!! only 8weeks and 6 days left :happydance:
i really think it's flown by so far! fingers crossed it keeps on flying :thumbup:

i'm forgetful too, i have to keep a diary on my phone of literally EVERYTHING! i'm not a very organised person as it is so i'm even worse atm! :dohh:

my right eye is actually swollen now! my eyelid and below my eye are red n swollen?!? my dh said possibly hayfever? my eyes keep watering too and feel real sensitive. 
Anyone have any experience with hayfever?


xx


----------



## purapura

I started with pregnancy brain long time ago, but it's getting worse and worse. I have so many notes on my phone, cos I cant remember anything and my English is really bad this days as I can't remember words or how to write them (my Russian and Hebrow are a disaster as well) and I don't remember dates or days of the week. But shoping is the worse! When I am in the shop, I don't remember why I came and what I need. Grrr

Chelsea, I never had heyfever, but your OH could be right. Worth tring check what are your options of treatment.

I am at home today as haven't been able to sleep for dew nights now, so I am so tired that I decided to stay home. Had a short nap with my cat now... Feeling a
Bit better. I also have a GP appt tomorow, want to complain again about my SPD, as it getting worse, hopefully he/she will refer me to a physio...


----------



## CEM1805

I have had slight signs of hayfever but nothing serious so have taken optivine nasal spray which you are allowed to take during pregnancy helps with eyes and stuff so try it :o)

As for dry skin, yes I have eczema on hands and feet and so I have some special cream prescribed by doctor and i use E45 almost everywhere on my body lol but mainly at night otherwise i feel to sticky and oily during day!!

Glad all your boys are being active again!!! 

That make my stomach do somersaults when I read your comment about single digit number of weeks left until you both give birth!! HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time has definately flown!!!!!


----------



## purapura

Have been to the GP today, and now I am even more upset! 
I went because my pains in the pelvic are not getting any better and its difficult and painful for me to do any long walking, house-works or even seating. And last time I saw GP, he said that if these pains will continue I should come back and they will consider sending me to see a physio. Today, the GP that saw me, said that she think I am way too early in the pregnancy to suffer from SPD, and she think its not pregnancy related, so there is not much they can do now, and I will need treatment after the baby is here! She did give me some painkillers and told me to go to the Aqua natal classes, which I will. 

She thinks my SPD was caused picking up a bag that was about 20 kg (I dont know what I was thinking) on my Turkey holidays (The pain start 1-2 days after that). :dohh:

I am still so far away from you ladies, 11 weeks to go for me. 

We got our cot bedding bales yesterday It is so cute 

Oho, and Liam is lazy again... this boy will give me a heart attack eventually :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaG

Just had mw app with a different student today. It actually was quite painful when she was trying to feel the baby. Baby's hb was too fast so had to go and sit in the waiting room while next person was seen and go back again. Thankfully hb all normal again now. He probably didnt like the student being so rough with him! Really scared me though! Forgot to ask her about raspberry leaf tea! I always forget to ask something! Have another urine infection :(
Sorry your SPD is bad Vera. A lot of the ladies at aqua natal have SPD and say that it really helps. 
Yes Chelsea it could be hayfever, hadn't even thought of that! Not sure what you can take being pregnant - I know pharmacies are really funny about prescribing stuff. I guess eye drops though?


----------



## RebeccaG

Grrrr.. still the size of a squash! Was hoping to change this week!


----------



## purapura

I am trying to find aqua natal classes around where I leave, but so far what I found is either in the morning (a no no for me due to work) or in the evening but fully booked for the next 5 weeks :( In 5 weeks I will be 34 weeks already...

Rebecca, where do you go for your Aqua natal classes?


----------



## RebeccaG

I do them in St Albans on Wednesday and you don't have to book or anything just turn up and pay £5. It's great as if you can't go you don't have to worry about canceling etc. There are usually about 10 of us. I'm sure there are classes in Stevenage though as that would be closer to you. 

https://aquanatal.co.uk/page5/page13/page13.html

https://aquanataluk.com/classes/


----------



## purapura

That is the one I wanted to go to, but they are fully booked for the next 5 weeks :( 
I will also check some gyms and lecture centres here around.


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh bum really?! I guess the evening sessions are probably more lots more popular. Is there any chance you could go during the day? Did you look at the other areas that offer classes on that website? Are they near you? Otherwise just doing gentle swimming will probably help you loads. 

Forgot to say, I asked mw today about health visitors and when I should expect one. She said that after the mw discharge you at 10 days after baby is born they will contact you then to arrange a visit (can't wait!). Have heard they are right busy bodies!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

That's rubbish about your pain Vera, they were the same with me with my dd2, i had backache (upper back just under my left shoulder) and i begged them to do something but they would only tell me to take paracetamol, i was in there in tears from the pain, couldn't sit, stand, lay down or anything for more that a minute without the pain getting so bad. i literally had to change positions every minuite for around 10 weeks! i couldnt stay still, couldnt seep or nothing :cry: the thing that worries me is i have the same pain but it hasn't got as bad so far. i'm praying it doesn't get to that stage again!! so i know how you feel. :hugs: if you can't find a aquanatal class i would go for a swim yourself, just floating in the water will ease your pain (don't start doing lengths or anything!!!lol).

i saw my midwife today (she does her appointments in the building where my mum is a cleaner in the morning, it's in the surestart center inside my kids school grounds), anyway i was in there saying hi to mum and the lady she was seeing came out so i quickly asked her about my eyes, she rang the dr's and asked to get a perscription for eyedrops for hayfever. i'll get them tomorrow so hopefully they will work! i look really awful, like iv'e been punched in the eyes! :growlmad:


----------



## RebeccaG

Glad you're going to get eye drops, they should help and at least calm the itching. Doctors can be so annoying sometimes with back pain etc. Could you ask to see another doctor otherwise Vera? Perhaps there might be a more understanding one? Or have you tried a pelvic support belt? They are meant to help a bit with SPD
https://www.amazon.co.uk/STOMATEX-B...CUIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307555483&sr=8-1


----------



## purapura

I have recived my Bump band yesturday. I even went to a shop with it (about 20 min walk) and was surprise how "light" I felt. It seams to help when walking around. It is not very comfy seating, but that is fine with me, as most of the pains are when moving around.
Chalsea, your pains sound horrable. I really hope it will not get any worse this time. 
I will check the normal aqua airobics in the center neer by. I can't walk for too long, but I defenatly need to do some exercise as I cant just stop moving&#8230; Its not healthy for me nighter for the baby.
Now, to more paintful issue, does any one managed to sleep lately? I slepr 3 hourse tonight ( and 4.5 hourse last night), and now at work, walking like a zombbi! I just don&#8217;t know what is wrong with me. I close my eyes, and just can&#8217;t fall asleep. Even had a shower at 2 in the morning, hoping it will help. SOOO TIRED!


----------



## RebeccaG

That's great Vera that it is feeling a bit better. Mine is bad when lying down or when I sit and then try and get up. Walking is ok for me. So I wonder if it would help me at all...
Was in Holland and Barratt earlier and thought I'd buy some RLT while I was in there. The lady at the til said that I do know I'm not allowed to take this until 36 weeks - is that right? I forgot to ask my mw about it yesterday which was annoying. I thought you could have it from around 30 weeks? Or is that EPO?
I have been so hot and uncomfortable at night recently and so am sleeping on top of the duvet with just a sheet, which is helping the pains in my hip as there is extra padding! Also going to invest in one of those pregnancy pillows I think as at the moment just sleep with lots of other pillows in various places! And then if it's not that it's heartburn! Vera, I can't imagine how you are coping with working! I am often feeling zombi like! Although I have made shortbread biscuits this afternoon!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html
try this thread rebecca.

my epo capsules arrived today so i am going to break one open and put the oil on my eyes before bed. hopefully my eyes will look better by the morning.

Vera i don't sleep either, from 10:00pm/10:30pm to 3:00am i normally do get some sleep but after 3:00am i cannot get back to sleep until just before my alarm goes off! grr! 
i suppose we better get used to it for when LO arrives! lol x

Glad the bump band is helping xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Thanks Chelsea! I remember reading this thread a while ago but couldn't find it again! Yeh it says 32 weeks which is what I thought. Have also read that it can bring on quite strong braxton hicks. Am already having those so may wait a couple of weeks to begin RLT. 

Don't put the oil in your eyes! I have never done that, just on my skin. x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Yea I will put it around my eyes  I really don't think the eye drops I've got will help as I don't think it's hayfever and it's not 'in' my eyes it's more the skin around them. 

I drank RLT with dd2 and I hated it! Bleugh! I may try getting the capsules this time?!?

I'm getting strong bh too. They are annoying! I didn't really have them that much with 
my dd's (unless I just don't remember) lol. 

Vera I think you should take some sick time before your mat leave. Then you could stop working now and take 5 weeks sick then start your maternity leave? 

Xx


----------



## CEM1805

Ladies!!! I don't know how I seem to miss so much!!!!!!!!

Vera I am glad that it is all sorted now and I sleep from about 11 - 4 and yeah we best get used to it. I am also uncomfortable and toss and turn most nights so sleep onto of the quilt with a sheet and Maternity pillow but then get this wierd pins and needles in my hip..............strange!!

Got to say this before I forget but Rebecca I love shortbread!! lol. Raspberry tea is from 32 weeks. My Mum got some and it says on back from 32 weeks +.

Hope you don't mind me telling you all about this but need to get it off my chest! 
My sister had her egg collection on Monday and then they have put it 'all back in' today and she has to wait 13 days until she can do a pregnancy test.......I am so apprehensive for her (if that is the right word?) and I REALLY hope it works but I just can't helping what if it doesn't.......................How is she going to be with me as it will be so close to when I give birth................. :o( Felt very stressed at work this week and am not sure how I am coping at the min!!! Lots of family issues at the min!!! :o( Anyway, I hope I don't miss as much next time. Must try and check this more often!!! Lol.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Vera I think you should take some sick time before your mat leave. Then you could stop working now and take 5 weeks sick then start your maternity leave?
> Xx

I was thinking about it, the problem is that if I do that, they will just start my mat leave earlier, and I will and up loosing my holidays ( 2weeks). And I can't afford to start mal leave so early... It will mean 1 month less time with Liam... :(


----------



## purapura

CEM1805 said:


> Vera I am glad that it is all sorted now and I sleep from about 11 - 4 and yeah we best get used to it. I am also uncomfortable and toss and turn most nights so sleep onto of the quilt with a sheet and Maternity pillow but then get this wierd pins and needles in my hip..............strange!!

I also have pains and needles in my hips, and the only think that helps is if you sleep on a double duvet folded into 2 beneath you. Since I started sleeping like this, I feel no pains. Tryed to sleep on the other bed tonight, and imidiatly the pain was back.


----------



## purapura

Charlie, I'll hold my fingers crossed for your sister! It is a very dificult situation you are in. Hope for the best!


----------



## CEM1805

Thank you Vera and I will try doubling up x


----------



## RebeccaG

Phew! Chelsea I had horrible thought you were going to try putting it in your eye - was starting to worry!
I really hope it works for your sister Charlie, it's a very tricky one. Also keeping fingers crossed. Yeh I thought it was 32 weeks it was just the H&B lady freaked me a bit asking how many weeks etc I was and that I can't take it until 36 weeks. Other ladies on babynbump started at 28 weeks! But I think 32 is standard. I never used to like shortbread - just made some today as my husband loves it. I then tried it and yummy! 
Vera I don't think your mat leave will automatically start until 36 weeks - so could you go on sick until then? When are you hoping to stop? 
I already sleep on the duvet but am thinking of getting the spare duvet to sleep on as well! Just the one has helped a bit but I think you're right Vera 2 duvets is the way forward!! Also getting the pins and needles and dead leg!! xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Hows your skin Chelsea? Hope it's a bit better this morning. 

Having strange movements today - not hard kicks like normal but sort of more rolls and gentle movements. Do you think maybe having a lazy day today? He is moving and have heard him on doppler so trying not to get worried.


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, Don&#8217;t worry!
I have this from time to time as well... I think it&#8217;s when he is facing my back, so he kicks inside and all I feel is his back and little bum... :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh I can feel him pushing his bum out! Its strange, the movements are just really slow today. They are there but just not hard jabbing kicks like normal! These movements don't hurt me at all! It is so hard not to worry and imagine awful things though! Just wish he could be out now and then at least I would be able to see if he was ok etc. x


----------



## CEM1805

I agree Rebecca. My little madam is having a lazy day today to!! I can still feel her squirming in there but not like the strong kicks I am used to. Maybe Vera is right and she is facing my back as I do keep seeing a bum or head or something stick out!! So strange! Makes me giggle. 
Hope your skin is better today Chelsea. 
I think Rebecca is right and if you want to start it early the only way you can do it is if you go sick for the last part? 
I am so glad it is FRIDAY!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Hope you have all had lovely weekends? We went baby shopping on Saturday in Watford which was tiring! Managed to buy the car seat which was our last big item to buy. John Lewis are doing a price match which I didn't know about! So if you find a car seat cheaper somewhere else they will match the price. Just need to make sure I can put the car seat in the car now!


----------



## RebeccaG

Oooo Chelsea - you must be 32 weeks now!!! x


----------



## purapura

Hi girls, how was your weekends? I didn&#8217;t do much at all, mainly slept, lol
Wanted to go somewhere, but the rain just didn&#8217;t stop &#61516;

Rebecca, Charlie, how are your bubbas? Are you still concern about their movement?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

hi ladies :flower:

I've missed quite abit!! 

I have been putting epo around my eyes before bed and it seems to have helped quite alot :happydance: i have been swimming alot lately though so thats probably not helping but they still look loads better than they did :thumbup:

Got midwife and aquanatal wednesday :happydance: so excited! i wont tell her how much swimming i've been doing though, she'll prob have a fit!! done around 1500 meters this morning and i went late fri night and we done 1500 metres then too. My friend is trying to lose weight so i just swim with her. tbh it's not really helping my back, or making it worse, i feel it mostly in my legs!! we only swim slow breaststroke so can't see i'm doing any harm, i don't swim fast or exert myself too much. 

We put up the hammock and cot up at the weekend and put all his clothes and stuff away in the wardrobe etc :thumbup: still need to get a couple more bits for his room/dd2's room but its coming along nicely. it's only small things we need like shelves and decoration bits etc. 

vera have you managed to get hubby to sort out the nursery yet? and how is eveyone else doing? anyone still have anything 'big' to buy?

xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm really pleased your eyes are a bit better. Yeh swimming will dry them out loads - could you put vaseline on them before you get in the pool? That might help. You must be knackered with all that swimming! I hope you like aquanatal - I really enjoy it. 

Baby is back to his usual self - moving about and stretching out, actually pretty painful!

Vera how are you feeling with your back? xxx


----------



## purapura

Girls, I need to ask you if what I have are BH or baby moves&#8230;

I feel like all my muscles in the bump are cramping up, bump is really hard, and I have difficulties to breath. But the weird thing is that I can feel it for hours&#8230; and one contraction can last up to 30 min. 
They seem to ease when I move, but as I am back at my desk I have them again. Sometimes I feel baby moving while having them, but most of the time I don&#8217;t feel him. Not sure if its normal BH or I am really weird&#8230;lol


----------



## purapura

Chalsea, really happy your eyes are better! 

My nursery is still a mess! I didnt have the power to do anything about it this weekend. Will try next weekend or tonight, as hubby is away for work... :haha:


----------



## RebeccaG

My BH aren't painful, just uncomfortable and last about a minute. I get them sometimes after doing lots on my feet or rushing upstairs. I'm not sure if it's lasting for 30 minutes? I didn't think they lasted that long. Perhaps Chelsea might know as she has done all this before and I'm pretty clueless! When is your next mw appointment? 
I was hoping to tidy up nursery at weekend as well! Didn't manage to at all. Had antenatal class for most of the day on Sunday though so that's my excuse - hehehe! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

What Rebecca said is right. they shouldn't last long. are you sure Liam wasnt sticking his bum out or stretching in a funny position for a while? sometimes i feel like i'm getting a bh but when i press my bump only one side is hard and the other is still soft and it's where he's stretched out!

i'd say it wasn't a bh but Liam moving :thumbup:


----------



## CEM1805

I would agree it is Liam moving hun. Glad you all had good weekends. I had a productive one as well as we decorated the Nursery!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: Yah!!


Still got to transport the cot and everything from Mum and Dads spare room to our house and build it all but all good and I feel more relaxed knowing it is decorated! Just need to tidy up before bringing the Nursery stuff in :o) 

I am going to Aquabumps tonight!! Hehe. Nervous as going on my own and don't know anyone but inquistive as want to know what its like and I am hoping Ill love it as I am a bit of a water baby anyway!!! Hoping our LO will be as well when she is born!!! 

Anyway only a short one but will check this tomorrow otherwise I can't keep up!!! LOL.

Enjoy your evenings ladies!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> I am going to Aquabumps tonight!! Hehe. Nervous as going on my own and don't know anyone but inquistive as want to know what its like and I am hoping Ill love it as I am a bit of a water baby anyway!!! Hoping our LO will be as well when she is born!!!

Same here! i'm a little scared for wednesday as i wont know anyone either! hopefully i'll make a friend :thumbup:
Have fun and let us know how it goes.

xx


----------



## purapura

Just called hospital, and they said it could be SPD related... I swear I have all the wiredest problems in the world this pregnancy. She said I shouldn't really have this at 29 weeks, it's too early to have painful BH... 

But I think I figured out why it was so painful... I was wearing tight jeans.. I took them off and feel much better now. 
I feel so stupid. 
Ok, off to check my options at the local swimming pool. (hopefully they will have some aqua aerobic)


----------



## RebeccaG

How was aqua bumps Charlie?! Did you enjoy it? I know it is weird going somewhere and getting in to all your swim stuff with complete strangers - I felt so enormous, and didn't realise that you could take your towel to the poolside! I was really quite nervous about what to expect, but it was actually really good fun. They all have lunch afterwards which I'm going to be brave and do tomorrow! x


----------



## CEM1805

Aww thats lovely. Mine is at half 7 in evening so obviously everyone just goes home afterwards but I LOVED IT!! It was great but then when I got out again I felt SO HEAVY! It was really strange!!! Lol. Def going again but instructor on holiday now for next two weeks! Doh.

Don't feel silly Vera. We don't know what to expect in first pregnancy and better to be safe than sorry and ask! Did you manage to find any aerobic stuff?

Good luck Chelsea not that you'll need it!! Enjoy x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Glad you enjoyed it charlie, i'm excited about tomorrow. my midwife runs it i think so thats good and i see her in the morning so going to ask abit more about it so i know exactly what to expect when i go later on tomorrow afternoon. :thumbup:


Also to share with you my step-sister (living in australia) is 10 weeks pregnant after giving up their fertility treatment :happydance: i swear when you have been trying so hard and you genuinely give up, your body relaxes and it happens! they spent £5,500 on flights etc to come over for my step-brothers wedding in Nov and now she can't come! She's high risk due to many thing including being an insulin dependent diabetic and all the problems she's had with conceiving etc (she nearly died after her body filled up with water after having her eggs collected!!) They already have a little girl who's 5ish now (she took years to conceive) i'm so happy for them but so scared also! she's announced it on fb so i just pray this preg is successful! keep your fingers crossed for them and another new addition to the family :baby:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> My sister had her egg collection on Monday and then they have put it 'all back in' today and she has to wait 13 days until she can do a pregnancy test.......I am so apprehensive for her (if that is the right word?) and I REALLY hope it works but I just can't helping what if it doesn't.......................How is she going to be with me as it will be so close to when I give birth................. :o(

Crossing my fingers for your sister. Please let us know how she gets on. big hugs :hugs:

xx


----------



## RebeccaG

It's really strange isn't it when you get out?! That heavy feeling! The class I go to is also run by a mw, sadly not mine as she is really nice and funny. 

My tummy is looking so strange this morning - have been lying on my side and I think he is also lying the side as my bump is squonky! So weird. 

I hope it all works out for your step sister Chelsea. You often hear that about ppl who have been trying and trying and then it just happens. 

Vera - how are you feeling? Have you thought about getting a yoga ball? 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=yoga+ball&x=0&y=0

I love mine and sit on it to watch tv/do my hair etc! Would really recommend! Could you use one for work instead of a normal seat? It feels so good on lower back and pelvis etc. There are also little exercises you can do on them like just sitting on it and doing mini bounces or small circles etc. They are also really good apparently for getting baby into the right position.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> It's really strange isn't it when you get out?! That heavy feeling! The class I go to is also run by a mw, sadly not mine as she is really nice and funny.
> 
> My tummy is looking so strange this morning - have been lying on my side and I think he is also lying the side as *my bump is squonky*! So weird.
> 
> I hope it all works out for your step sister Chelsea *. You often hear that about ppl who have been trying and trying and then it just happens *
> 
> Vera - how are you feeling? Have you thought about getting a yoga ball?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=yoga+ball&x=0&y=0
> 
> I love mine and sit on it to watch tv/do my hair etc! Would really recommend! Could you use one for work instead of a normal seat? It feels so good on lower back and pelvis etc. There are also little exercises you can do on them like just sitting on it and doing mini bounces or small circles etc. They are also really good apparently for getting baby into the right position.

:rofl: squonky :rofl: it'll prob go back to normal through out the day! lol.

And yes me and dh tried but gave up and spent thousands on building up my business, then got pg! :dohh: best thing ever but the worst timing! lol


Just got bk from mw, my iron levels were at 9.2 at my last blood test (around 4 weeks ago) she says if my iron levels don't reach 10.1 at 36 weeks i can't have my LO at Blakes :cry: i'd have to go to hospital :cry: 
just going to look up the best iron rich foods as although i'm on tablets i'm not chancing it!

Hows everyone elses iron? 

Vera hows your back? :flower:


----------



## purapura

Hello ladies,

Chalsea, try this link;
https://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=70#foodsources
I don't know if they mention it there, but red meat is a very good source of Iron. 

I really hope it will work for your step-sister, finger crossed!

My back is getting worth and worth, but at least I found that my top hip pain is part of the SPD (at least I am less worried now).
but now I am starting to have period pains, and that is not something I am very happy about, I took the day off to rest, to see if it will help. I have this period like pains (they are very light) 4-5 times a day. And woke up 2 tonight all sweating and with pains in my bump- not really pleasant. 

Rebecca- I have the ball and love bouncing on it! I even do some exercise on it, just something light, to keep my legs in shape.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Thanks Vera i'll check it out. :thumbup:

Just noticed your 30 weeks today!:happydance:

I don't really know what those pains could be, maybe just your uterus stretching and your muscles. 

Have you phoned dr? 

:hugs:


----------



## RebeccaG

Just been to aqua natal and arrived home to dog sick all over the kitchen floor! Lovely!!!

Amazingly my last blood tests showed really good iron levels - really don't know how as I am vegetarian and eat loads of crap!! I just really hope they stay that way. Are you making sure you are getting enough vit c? As vit c is needed for the iron to be absorbed. So even if you are having loads of iron if you aren't getting enough vitamin c the iron won't be being absorbed. Apparently there are things that can stop iron being absorbed as well that I had no idea about! 

https://www.ehow.com/how_5514825_increase-iron-absorption.html


----------



## CEM1805

How exciting. Rebecca is 32 weeks today and Vera is 30 weeks! 

Sorry to hear about all your pains...maybe you should go back to the doctor and get signed off for 2 weeks or more......

Chelsea that is brilliant news about your sister and of course wish them the best of luck and will be sending good vibes throughout it all!!! My sister can do a pregnancy test on 22nd.............the day I go to see MW! Hhmmm...

My iron levels are all normal which is good! Although I have now been convinced to buy a yoga ball!!! Lol.

I had the worst nights sleep last night so broken; I would rather have 2 hours non interrupted sleep than broken :o( xx


----------



## purapura

I have done my bloods at 28 week, and didn't hear a thing - does that mean that all is good? when do I get me results?

We have finally decided to go for a scan! I just fed up with being worried all the time, so we are having a privet scan this saturday at 11:50. We will get 3d pics as well... yuppie!

Today was much better, so I am happy I took the day off. I was on my feet non stop...
I swear its the sitting for 8 hours a day that makes me feel so bad! I need to move more... I wish I could stop working now!
I went to several shops, and cooked and spent some quality time with hubby and feel so great... I was about 4-5 hours on my feet (take me long time to walk because of my SPD)! Even Liam's activity increased (it was getting lower and lower lately)... :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaG

Have you had a mw appointment since your blood tests vera? As my mw wanted to make sure my results would be ready for my mw appointment at 29 weeks. I'm sure it is all fine otherwise you would have heard. 
Ooooo very exciting about a private scan!!! That will be amazing. You must put the pics up! Where are you going for it? 
Yes get a yoga ball! They are amazing Charlie, you will love it!!! 
xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:hi:

LOVED Aqua-natal yesterday! it's an hour in a classroom first (this weeks topic was 'places to birth' (we have lots of options in my area - 6 places in total!!!)). i was the only person who was not a first time mum which was kinda scary, although i think i had more questions?!?! lol

Then into the pool which was hilarious! one of the midwives came in the water with us (my midwife) and the other was stood on the edge doing all these movements we had to copy. She was hopping about and jumping around! i was creased up laughing :haha: (i expected more formality and seriousness), it was so fun and nice to basically act like a child for an hour! :rofl:

Vera what exciting news about your scan :thumbup: please try and upload a pic for us! Also if your iron level was low they would have phoned you (they called me on a sunday afternoon)!.

When i saw mw for my appointment yesterday she also told me baby is head down (which i though he was from the feel of his movements) :thumbup: just hope he stays that way!!!

My next appointment is in 2 weeks so looks like i'm one of the lucky ones who will have fortnightly appointments now. Some of the other ladies on here were saying they had to wait 6 weeks for next appointment!!


----------



## CEM1805

That is funny about your class Chelsea! Lol. I really enjoyed mine to so glad you did as well. Head down is obviously good! Like you say hope he stays that way which I am sure he will. What antenatal classes did you do with your girls??

Vera they would have rung you so don't worry hun. Very exciting about your scan!!! Very jealous!!! I want one, hubbie does not. I am glad taking the day off helped!

Rebecca how is being off work!?! I am still counting the days! 26 working days! Kids are so noisy and restless at the moment! May have to kill one soon or maybe a few actually!!!!!


----------



## purapura

Chalsea, it's great that you having fun at your classes... it's important to have fun :thumbup: 
I will be going swimming, as there are no Aqua-natal classes available here (not evening once)

I didn't have a MW appt since, having one this wendsday. 

I have to tell you what my dear hubby did... I wanted to order a mobile from mamas&papas, and to go collect it from a store in London (our scan is in London) this weekend, so I tald hubby about it, and wanted him to tell me which shop he prefer to go to. He was in Edinburgh today, so I was waiting for him to come home to make the decision. And the next thing I know is that I get an email from my hubby with a picture of the mobile in his room in the hotel he stayed. He went and got it in Edinburgh... As a surprise! I couldn't believe it. Such a good hubby! Sorry had to share, I was so touched by this!!!


----------



## CEM1805

Aww how lovely is that! What a beautiful surprise!! I am a sucker for things like that!! Thats like last week my hubbie told me that I needed to be free at 10.15 and wouldnt say what for and then it turns out he had booked me another mother to be back massage! I moan about him sometimes but take it ALL back when he does things like that hehe. Love em really dont we!!

As you can prob see, it is school time well I am at work BUT so cannot be bothered to be here so have just found out I can log on at school ut o!! Lol. Ill be on here all the time now! Whoops!!! lol. Best get on with preparing for the day I suppose. Have a good Friday ladies!!! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> What antenatal classes did you do with your girls??

I didn't do any classes with my girls. 



purapura said:


> I have to tell you what my dear hubby did... I wanted to order a mobile from mamas&papas, and to go collect it from a store in London (our scan is in London) this weekend, so I tald hubby about it, and wanted him to tell me which shop he prefer to go to. He was in Edinburgh today, so I was waiting for him to come home to make the decision. And the next thing I know is that I get an email from my hubby with a picture of the mobile in his room in the hotel he stayed. He went and got it in Edinburgh... As a surprise! I couldn't believe it. Such a good hubby! Sorry had to share, I was so touched by this!!!

Aw what a nice thing to do. My hubby was going to get me a nursery glider/rocking chair but he can't ever get me any suprises as i have all the bank cards! he has £20 a week pocket money :haha: lol!



CEM1805 said:


> As you can prob see, it is school time well I am at work BUT so cannot be bothered to be here so have just found out I can log on at school ut o!! Lol. Ill be on here all the time now! Whoops!!! lol. Best get on with preparing for the day I suppose. Have a good Friday ladies!!! x

Lol! don't get into trouble!!


----------



## purapura

> purapura said:
> 
> 
> I have to tell you what my dear hubby did... I wanted to order a mobile from mamas&papas, and to go collect it from a store in London (our scan is in London) this weekend, so I tald hubby about it, and wanted him to tell me which shop he prefer to go to. He was in Edinburgh today, so I was waiting for him to come home to make the decision. And the next thing I know is that I get an email from my hubby with a picture of the mobile in his room in the hotel he stayed. He went and got it in Edinburgh... As a surprise! I couldn't believe it. Such a good hubby! Sorry had to share, I was so touched by this!!!
> 
> Aw what a nice thing to do. My hubby was going to get me a nursery glider/rocking chair but he can't ever get me any suprises as i have all the bank cards! he has £20 a week pocket money :haha: lol!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: way to go girl! I wish I could do the same, but hubby earn more... and spend more :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaG

Awww they are lovely surprises from your husbands!! My husband also struggles to do/spend anything without me knowing as we are being really tight with money at the moment. He does lots of lovely surprises around the house though. 
That's great baby is head down Chelsea! Mine was transverse for ages and is now oblique and has been for last few weeks now - he hasn't got far to go to get in correct position though, just wonder when it's gonna happen. 
We had a new born baby in our antenatal class last night - he was just sooooo cute! Can't believe we are going to have one of those in 8-10 weeks!!! 
Being on maternity leave Charlie is lovely - although I do keep getting pestered by school for various annoying things!!! At the moment it is 'can I email all the reports I wrote on the chn in Autumn term and Spring term so new teacher can see what I said etc. Oh and also last years summer ones too'!!! They are all at school in the office or all on system at school. Grrrrrr!!!! So that has been stressing me out a bit as trying to find reports on laptop etc.


----------



## RebeccaG

Just thought I'd let you know about this incase you havent signed up. They seem to have lots of freebies if you're interested! As you know I love freebies and vouchers!!! 

https://www.hipp.co.uk/benefits


----------



## purapura

Just back from London. The scan was ok, apparently i wave a cubby boy...lol

I will post the pics a bit later, but we didn't see much of his face as apparently he is using my placenta as a pillow (The sonography said) my placenta is where his face is, and it looks like he is sleeping on it. Although I eat banana, drank cold water, had a sandwich, a bar of chocolate and went for a walk, my little boy didn't want to move (He loves his pillow). So he slept through out the whole scan! LAZY! we did manage to see his eyes and nose and a bit of jaw and mouth. 

Any way, his estimated weight was 1.7 kg (3lb 13oz), so I think I need a diet... No more sweets for this little man! He is head down (don't think he was ever with his head up), his little bum is to my left, and his massive (we saw) feet are pushing to my right. I can feel his feet stretching... 

So overall all is good, though feel a bit disappointed we didn't manage too see him too well. But as long as he is healthy I am happy. I think he will have my hubby's eyes and eyebrows and my chin and lips, but the most horrible thing is; I think he has my mums nose! NO!!!! LOL...

Will be continue...


----------



## purapura

OK, except our scan we have another excitement here... Hubby found a little chick in our loft. He is very small and brown and full of feathers, so we building his a small nest to hang outside, as his parents are around (they are watching our house). My cat is so exited, as he has no idea what it is, and not allowed close to the chick... but he can smell him and hear him. Wish the baby bird luck as he is moving to his new nest today!


----------



## RebeccaG

Chubby is good! Babies are meant to be a bit chubby. I can't wait to see pictures!!!! 

I hope the baby bird survives! We had a cat yowling outside last night and was still there this morning. Thankfully had a number on collar so called it and reunited her with her owners who were very pleased to see her! So that was my happy animal story for the day!


----------



## purapura

Birdie update: He was reunited with his dad/mum and now he and his parent are happily singing on our tree. I identify the bird as house sparrow. We are quite pleased with ourselves, and hubby is watching them very closely, and scaring every neighbourhood cat coming to our garden... lol


----------



## purapura

And here are my scan pics. As I mentioned before, all you can really see is his cheek, eyes and nose.
 



Attached Files:







Liam 180611_2_small.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 2









Liam 180611_1_small.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh they are really cute Vera! Is that his little hand as well that you can see?


----------



## purapura

Thanks Rebecca, Yes I think his arm was somewhere there close to his face... I have another pic where you can distinctively see his fingers :)


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Just thought I'd let you know about this incase you havent signed up. They seem to have lots of freebies if you're interested! As you know I love freebies and vouchers!!!
> 
> https://www.hipp.co.uk/benefits

:thumbup:




purapura said:


> Birdie update: He was reunited with his dad/mum and now he and his parent are happily singing on our tree. I identify the bird as house sparrow. We are quite pleased with ourselves, and hubby is watching them very closely, and scaring every neighbourhood cat coming to our garden... lol

:happydance: Glad the little birdie had a happy ending!



purapura said:


> And here are my scan pics. As I mentioned before, all you can really see is his cheek, eyes and nose.

Wow i really want some done! would be too late for me anyway as i'll be 34 weeks next monday :dohh: plus i splashed out on a new dyson ball hoover :happydance: lol!

Has anyone else thought about or started their birth plan? i've written mine out so i'm going to show my mw next appointment :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, I was very happy to see that all is good with my boy, but if I know that will not be able to see him that well I would prefer a new hoover as well.. lol

I have almost finished my birth plan, but I now think its way too detailed. lol
I am sure I want keep to it anyway, although it is very "open minded". I have decided that I want a birthing pool, but my birth plan is covering the possibility of normal birth (without the pool) and c-section (just in case). 

Buy the way, wanted to ask, when does the MW check if the baby is engaged/dropped? is it like a standard check? 

I am so happy to see my MW this Wednesday, as I haven't seen her since 21 weeks (had student MW at 25 and 28 week appointment)... I have so many questions for her!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi Vera, 

They will check weather engaged or not when they are feeling babies position during your appointment. when they press really low down on your belly, just above your pubic bone, with their thumb one side and fingers the other they will press in hard (kinda like they are trying to grab your baby through your tummy! lol) thats when they are seeing if it's engaged. Sorry thats the only way i could think of to describe it!:haha:
They will write in your notes if they check. mine says 'free' (i think). My boy prob wont engage until right near the end. i think the majority of 1st babies start engaging around 35-37 weeks! 
However some babies don't engage until labour starts! 

xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

I would love a 3d/4d scan but just don't think we can afford it. I have been looking in to NHS 3d/4d scans as some hospitals are offering the scans a bit cheaper for about £65. Doesn't seem to be any hospitals close to me that are offering this though! 

Have you not had a mw appointment for 9 weeks then Vera?!! I have had a student in on some of my appointments but my normal mw is always there. I'm hoping there isnt a student there next time as they can be really rough with poking and prodding. I might say ouch next time! 
I don't think mine has engaged yet - he is moving about all over the place! x


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Have you not had a mw appointment for 9 weeks then Vera?!! I have had a student in on some of my appointments but my normal mw is always there. I'm hoping there isnt a student there next time as they can be really rough with poking and prodding. I might say ouch next time!
> I don't think mine has engaged yet - he is moving about all over the place! x

I had, but not with my MW. I only saw the Student MW... The first time they had too many patients, so my MW came in the end to sign the papers, and at my 28weeks appt, my MW was on holidays, so the same student MW was there instead. I am so upset about it that I even made a point to write on my Birth plan that I DON'T want any students present! lol I have studentfobia!


----------



## purapura

Mine is really weird, He is in the same position all the time. He was head down with his side to my spine since my 21 week scan and every time I was checked, he only changed side. Was with his feet to my left, and now his feet are on my right. I always felt his head down... 
I hope its normal...


----------



## RebeccaG

purapura said:


> I had, but not with my MW. I only saw the Student MW... The first time they had too many patients, so my MW came in the end to sign the papers, and at my 28weeks appt, my MW was on holidays, so the same student MW was there instead. I am so upset about it that I even made a point to write on my Birth plan that I DON'T want any students present! lol I have studentfobia!


Are the student mw allowed to do appointments on their own? The ones I have had are always supervised by my normal mw. Really wouldn't be comfortable with a student on their own just incase they missed something. Last time the student got confused with position saying what was actually his bum she thought was his head! Thankfully my mw checked and confirmed that the student was wrong. He is still oblique I think as can easily feel where his hands and feet are! I think you can say that you don't want to be seen by a student. x


----------



## CEM1805

I have a student phobia as well and we are entitled to say we do NOT want to be seen by students!!! I am hoping she is not there tomorrow Vera! I have my MW appointment tomorrow to and it is D day for my sister and her husband, she is allowed to do a pregnancy test but was admitted to hospital on early hours of sunday with complications from IVF so I am hoping she is still pregnant.................

Vera your scan is amazing. Wish we could afford one but hey ho not long to wait!! I really want to know what posiion baby is in. I have written a rough BP but MW not asked for it yet.....don't know whether to just say 'Do you want to look at my BP?!' lol.

Rebecca I cannot believe they have been trying to get in contact with you about reports!! Deal with it yourself lol. I only have 23 working days left....I can do it!!! HAHA.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Are the student mw allowed to do appointments on their own? The ones I have had are always supervised by my normal mw. Really wouldn't be comfortable with a student on their own just incase they missed something....I think you can say that you don't want to be seen by a student. x

I agree with Rebecca. I wouldn't be comfortable with a student who was unsupervised.

xxx


----------



## CEM1805

Rebecca I have stolen your new ticker if I can remember how to get it on here! Hope you don't mind!!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> I have a student phobia as well and we are entitled to say we do NOT want to be seen by students!!! I am hoping she is not there tomorrow Vera! I have my MW appointment tomorrow to and it is D day for my sister and her husband, she is allowed to do a pregnancy test but was admitted to hospital on early hours of sunday with complications from IVF so I am hoping she is still pregnant.................
> 
> Vera your scan is amazing. Wish we could afford one but hey ho not long to wait!! I really want to know what posiion baby is in. I have written a rough BP but MW not asked for it yet.....don't know whether to just say 'Do you want to look at my BP?!' lol.
> 
> Rebecca I cannot believe they have been trying to get in contact with you about reports!! Deal with it yourself lol. I only have 23 working days left....I can do it!!! HAHA.

Charlie i hope your sister is ok and i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for her. 


I am going to take my birth plan in to my mw next wednesday for her to check over and change bits if needed, then i will go through it with dh! that should be interesting!! he has no idea about labour! :dohh:


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> purapura said:
> 
> 
> I had, but not with my MW. I only saw the Student MW... The first time they had too many patients, so my MW came in the end to sign the papers, and at my 28weeks appt, my MW was on holidays, so the same student MW was there instead. I am so upset about it that I even made a point to write on my Birth plan that I DON'T want any students present! lol I have studentfobia!
> 
> 
> Are the student mw allowed to do appointments on their own? The ones I have had are always supervised by my normal mw. Really wouldn't be comfortable with a student on their own just incase they missed something. Last time the student got confused with position saying what was actually his bum she thought was his head! Thankfully my mw checked and confirmed that the student was wrong. He is still oblique I think as can easily feel where his hands and feet are! I think you can say that you don't want to be seen by a student. xClick to expand...

I don't think they should, but obviously she was allowed... :shrug:
I was really amazed by her measurements and her "knowledge"... Maybe I should mention something to my MW..


----------



## purapura

I am thinking to take my BP with me tomorrow to the appointment, will show it to the MW even if she will not ask.

LOL, I have a car renting advert running in this window, and my cat was trying to catch the car in the advert (it crosses the advert from one side to another)...


----------



## purapura

CEM1805 said:


> I only have 23 working days left....I can do it!!! HAHA.

LOL... I have 21 and I am so fed up!!! :growlmad:
My manager treats me like I am already on Mat leave... He doesn't give me anything to do... so I sit at my deck, doing nothing! I hate it! 
He say that he doesn't want me to start any project as he will need someone to finish it in case I don't feel well or decide to leave early... It seams unfair to me as it was like this since I came back from Turkey... 26 weeks... come on! :dohh:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm a bit gutted :(

i had planned to put a large wall decal/sticker on the wall above the cot with a really sweet quote. I also bought a small decal/sticker of dd's name for above her headboard. when applying it it took off some of the paint :( i don't have any spare of this paint and have no idea what the colour is or where i got it from so now i'm thinking i will have to repaint that room!! i thought i'd finished with all the big redecorating stuff and just had small finishing touches to do :cry: theres no way i can put the big one over the cot as the same will happen as it's the same room :cry: 

Nothing has gone straight forward lately, everything wev'e bought has either been not what we expected (bigger/smaller), has had bits missing, wrong size, doesn't fit together properly or has generally been cheap and nasty :cry:

i give up!


----------



## RebeccaG

CEM1805 said:


> I have my MW appointment tomorrow to and it is D day for my sister and her husband, she is allowed to do a pregnancy test but was admitted to hospital on early hours of sunday with complications from IVF so I am hoping she is still pregnant.................
> 
> 
> Rebecca I cannot believe they have been trying to get in contact with you about reports!! Deal with it yourself lol. I only have 23 working days left....I can do it!!! HAHA.


I really hope it's good news for your sister tomorrow! Will keep everything crossed for them.

I know - my school are crazy though and tbh I'm not surprised!! I went to doctors today and have a UTI and some viral infection which is why I have been feeling so dizzy apparently. Have told school that I'm not well and to basically leave me alone. I think they have got the message and if they contact me again my union will go and see them! It's really not long to go for you Charlie!! I bet your class are so excited - my class were so lovely, really miss them. x


----------



## RebeccaG

CEM1805 said:


> Rebecca I have stolen your new ticker if I can remember how to get it on here! Hope you don't mind!!!

Hahah! No not at all! I stole it from someone else!


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> I'm a bit gutted :(
> 
> i had planned to put a large wall decal/sticker on the wall above the cot with a really sweet quote. I also bought a small decal/sticker of dd's name for above her headboard. when applying it it took off some of the paint :( i don't have any spare of this paint and have no idea what the colour is or where i got it from so now i'm thinking i will have to repaint that room!! i thought i'd finished with all the big redecorating stuff and just had small finishing touches to do :cry: theres no way i can put the big one over the cot as the same will happen as it's the same room :cry:
> 
> Nothing has gone straight forward lately, everything wev'e bought has either been not what we expected (bigger/smaller), has had bits missing, wrong size, doesn't fit together properly or has generally been cheap and nasty :cry:
> 
> i give up!


Oh no! I hate it when you do something and it's not right or goes wrong! We have finished painting a room and were very careful masking taped etc. Just taken masking tape off and its pulled loads of paint off!! Grrr.... Have also bought some kitchen cupboard paint to paint our units and we did some on a small area but it's not the right colour, just doesn't look good which is frustrating! 

Could you get some smaller stickers for the wall that could go with the bigger one to put over the patches? I know you can get some lovely butterflies etc. Keep thinking of your little baby - he isn't going to mind and will love you whatever! x


----------



## RebeccaG

LOL, I have a car renting advert running in this window, and my cat was trying to catch the car in the advert (it crosses the advert from one side to another)...[/QUOTE]


Hahahah!:haha:

Love cats!!


----------



## CEM1805

Aww Chelsea sorry to hear about the painting disaster...can you not try and take a picture and colour match it at B and Q???? Or like Rebecca said smaller stickers? She is also right in the fact that your LO will love you and hubbie whatever and won't mind about it but also know how annoying it must be.

I love cats to they make me laugh! My fingeras are crossed for my sister to! Rebecca you are 33 weeks (a honey dew?!) and Vera 31 weeks today!! Yah! Yeah I knwo it isn't long to go and children are very sweet and excited! Lol.

Vera that is slightly unfair as you can't be expected to sit and do nothing for the rest of your time at work that will make it go really slowly and boring for you :o( I hope he can compromise and find some smaller projects for you to do......

have a good day! best get on with preparing for my day. MW app at 11! xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Oooo hadn't noticed! I am now a Honeydew!!! OMG!!! The one before the watermelon eeeeek! I remember when I was a blueberry haha! 
Please let us know how your sister is? Vera I agree with Charlie, your work cannot expect you to sit and do nothing for 21 days! Or if they do just say that they will be paying you for going on facebook all day and baby and bump website!! 
Yes Charlie you had better get ready for the day - they'll be in soon! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Oh no! I hate it when you do something and it's not right or goes wrong! We have finished painting a room and were very careful masking taped etc. Just taken masking tape off and its pulled loads of paint off!! Grrr.... Have also bought some kitchen cupboard paint to paint our units and we did some on a small area but it's not the right colour, just doesn't look good which is frustrating!
> 
> Could you get some smaller stickers for the wall that could go with the bigger one to put over the patches? I know you can get some lovely butterflies etc. Keep thinking of your little baby - he isn't going to mind and will love you whatever! x

I painted my kitchen cupboards too, although it keeps chipping off where they are opened (non-handled ones iykwim). i have spare of the paint though so just touch up any chips now and again. 

I will post a pic of what has happened with the wall decal, it was my dd's name that i did, not the large one for the cot, but as it's the same room i know the same thing will happen if i tried to do the big one too :(

Charlie how is your sister? has she tested yet? As far as i know my sisters little bean is still hanging in there so hopefully the same will happen for your sister too. 




What will happen to our thread once our LO's are here? Will we start a thread in another section? is anyone planning to leave the site for the most part ones your LO is here and you are settled into parenthood?
tbh i can't really see me using the site once lo is here but i'd miss you ladies :cry:


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> I painted my kitchen cupboards too, although it keeps chipping off where they are opened (non-handled ones iykwim). i have spare of the paint though so just touch up any chips now and again.
> 
> I will post a pic of what has happened with the wall decal, it was my dd's name that i did, not the large one for the cot, but as it's the same room i know the same thing will happen if i tried to do the big one too :(
> 
> What will happen to our thread once our LO's are here? Will we start a thread in another section? is anyone planning to leave the site for the most part ones your LO is here and you are settled into parenthood?
> tbh i can't really see me using the site once lo is here but i'd miss you ladies :cry:

Which kitchen paint did you use? I'm not sure the one we have is very good - seems quite watery and really hard to get it even. Did you sand your cupboards down first? We are trying to get a creamy colour as have painted the walls a pale blue and have grey tiles on floor. 

I don't know what will happen to our thread! It's quite sad. We have so many posts, would be sad to see it disappear but I agree once babies have arrived not sure I will have time to go on the internet much. I would miss you all too! We could try and arrange a meet when all our little babies have arrived! xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Which kitchen paint did you use? I'm not sure the one we have is very good - seems quite watery and really hard to get it even. Did you sand your cupboards down first? We are trying to get a creamy colour as have painted the walls a pale blue and have grey tiles on floor.
> 
> I don't know what will happen to our thread! It's quite sad. We have so many posts, would be sad to see it disappear but I agree once babies have arrived not sure I will have time to go on the internet much. I would miss you all too! We could try and arrange a meet when all our little babies have arrived! xx

I used normal kitchen and bathroom paint and half attempted to sand them down, hence the chipping! :dohh: really couldn't be arsed to do it properly! i want a new kitchen eventually anyway so it's sort of a temporary measure! 

it is sad isnt it :cry: i wonder if there is a way to save it to my computer??!?!? it would be great to be able to read it in years to come! :thumbup: i wonder where we would meet? would be nice to meet you one day xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Oooo if you find a way to somehow get this thread you'll have to let me know. Would love to keep this. Imagine reading it in a few years time! All the things we have talked about! 

Think I might have to do a bit of sanding! I'm hoping by painting the units and getting a new work top will really help transform our kitchen! hahah! Will have to see! As much as I'd love to put a whole new kitchen in there is not a chance we can afford that right now. 

Could always meet at a central spot for us all. Would be amazing to meet everyone and their babies after we have talked about them so much! xxx


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, I am so sorry you are having problems with your painting. I don't have any advice as I never did anything like that... I think, when everything is not working the way you want, you should just take it easy and leave it for a while on the side. Come back to it a bit later.

Charlie, I really wish all the best to your sister! Any news from her?

We've been to our first Antenatal classes yesterday. It was very nice, the MW was very nice and helpful and the other couples seem very friendly. I didn't expect so many couples- we where about 12-13 couples, most of them expecting their first. Cant wait for next session. 

Had my MW appointment today, and was happy to see my MW again. I showed her my Birth plan, and she approved and explain about some things that she thought I should know (about the walking epidural for example). And overall I am pleased with my appointment. My next one is in 3 weeks time.

I am sure I will be coming here from time to time after Liam is here, but mainly for some advice. If not, we do have facebook... no?
I would love to meet you when the babies are here! 
Charlie, where are you from?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I think Charlie is in London so maybe Basingstoke or reading would be central?

Yes I will take your advise Vera and concentrate on things that can't go wrong for now! 
I'm glad you had a good appointment today :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

I was going through the thread last night trying to find out where Charlie is from - I'm sure she said. I have a feeling it's Essex - maybe Southend? Not too sure though... Really want to know how her sister got on yesterday? Charlie!!! Where are youuuuuu?

Glad you enjoyed your class Vera. I loved ours and it was lovely meeting other couples.
x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

rebeccag said:


> charlie!!! Where are youuuuuu?

^^^^ wss!!


----------



## CEM1805

Lol. I have sent you a message on fb as well but thought Id reply on here to!! Yes my sister is pregnant whoop whoop. Glad your sister is doing well to! It would be wicked if we could meet up.....I am from Kent.....nearly right lol. Where are you all from again???

My little brother is quite a whizz on computers so I will ask him if there is a fairly simple way of saving this thread as I agree it would be cool to read again in years to come and we could carry on on fb and then come on here for advice?! I would miss you all to.


----------



## RebeccaG

Fantastic news about your sister! Yes if you can get your brother to see if there is a way to download it that would be amazing! I'm in Hertfordshire and I'm sure Vera is too. Chelsea are you in Portsmouth? xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Lol. I have sent you a message on fb as well but thought Id reply on here to!! Yes my sister is pregnant whoop whoop. Glad your sister is doing well to! It would be wicked if we could meet up.....I am from Kent.....nearly right lol. Where are you all from again???
> 
> My little brother is quite a whizz on computers so I will ask him if there is a fairly simple way of saving this thread as I agree it would be cool to read again in years to come and we could carry on on fb and then come on here for advice?! I would miss you all to.

So pleased for your sister :thumbup: hope things continue to go well for her. :flower:



RebeccaG said:


> Fantastic news about your sister! Yes if you can get your brother to see if there is a way to download it that would be amazing! I'm in Hertfordshire and I'm sure Vera is too. Chelsea are you in Portsmouth? xx

Yes i'm in between southampton and portsmouth. :thumbup: Also i was thinking of asking in the help section about how to download the thread. if not our only option may be to subscribe to it so it's kept in our BnB account for easy access?!?!:shrug:


----------



## purapura

Hello ladies, how are you on this HOT day? 
We are doing baby clothes/things wash, so we can dry everything outside in the sun. 
Did 2 light washes so far now another 1 or 2 of coloured clothes to do. 
I was "hunting" for some last bits for baby, and suddenly realised I don't have nappies.. lol Just got 1 pack of size 1 nappies... so I am looking for promotions to buy some more. How many packs of size 1 you are buying?

I have noticed that baby changed position on Friday, was moving a lot, and now I don't feel any kicks but only big movement, bit in weird places... I felt hiccups this morning and they where a bit on my left side, I hope it doesn't mean he is on the side now. Until when they can change positions?


----------



## purapura

I managed to save this thread;

Thread tools (on the top of the thread) and then Print this thread and then you save it :) I can send you the saved version :)
will check tomorrow if it worked (will send i to my self)...


----------



## CEM1805

Aww well done Vera! 

I am sure he is just squirming around but they say anytime from now onwards they start to be head down but obvoiusly not engaged yet!! lol. He still has loads of time to wriggle into right position. I am the same my LO has moved more central and MW said she was head down so all good. It feels like she is rolling or stretching her arms and legs out a lot recently but they say this is when there is less room!? strange anyway, my friend had her baby boy today (a week overdue!) and he was 9lb 7 and 55cm long!!! Cannot believe it!! So glad they are both ok though. She has to stay in overnight love her xxxx


----------



## CEM1805

BTW well done Vera for finding a way to print this off at least! Can put it in our baby journal!!! hehe. 

I have been trying to work out a central place for us all and I think London is our best bet. It would take us all about an hour and a half to get to London but is that to far?? I wouldn't drive as I am not that confident a driver and not that great on directions / good on places in London so would prob catch a train......baby and a train....not sure how good that would be but Id try!! What do you all think?? xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> I don't have nappies.. lol Just got 1 pack of size 1 nappies... so I am looking for promotions to buy some more. How many packs of size 1 you are buying?
> 
> I have noticed that baby changed position on Friday, was moving a lot, and now I don't feel any kicks but only big movement, bit in weird places... I felt hiccups this morning and they where a bit on my left side, I hope it doesn't mean he is on the side now. Until when they can change positions?

I have loads of nappies!! i'm not sure how many size 1's i have as i got most with coupons or for free, so prob more than i need but i paid peanuts for them if i paid anything at all! :thumbup:
i'd buy maybe 2-3 small packs of size 1's and if you want to stock up i'd buy the bigger ones. If he's born big then you havent wasted money on small nappies and if he's the advergae 7/8lbs then you can just buy some more size 1's but still have a stockpile of the larger size once he's grown abit :thumbup:



purapura said:


> I managed to save this thread;
> 
> Thread tools (on the top of the thread) and then Print this thread and then you save it :) I can send you the saved version :)
> will check tomorrow if it worked (will send i to my self)...

Well done on saving the thread. i will save now too :)



CEM1805 said:


> I have been trying to work out a central place for us all and I think London is our best bet. It would take us all about an hour and a half to get to London but is that to far?? I wouldn't drive as I am not that confident a driver and not that great on directions / good on places in London so would prob catch a train......baby and a train....not sure how good that would be but Id try!! What do you all think?? xxx

London would be good. i would prob drive as i hate public transport (i was a bus driver for 3 years :haha:). Where would we meet though? :shrug:


----------



## CEM1805

Depending on where we were meeting, I may drive as to be honest, I do not like public transport either!!! Lol.

Erm Vera, please could you send me the saved version of thread....can you send it to PM on here or you want my personal address?? xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

London is probably most central to all of us I agree. 

Well done Vera for managing to download!! Will have to download at the end of August or when we have all had our babies! xx


----------



## purapura

I must admit I hate London... Where you thinking of a central place? I am terrified driving into London, but not sure about public transport with a tiny baby (remember my due date is 2 weeks behind you :( )
But we&#8217;ll see, I will try to overcome my fears for you :)

I have decided to take my last 3 holidays just before my Mat leave starts and that will leave me with only 14 working days!! Whoop Whoop... I cant wait...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> I must admit I hate London... Where you thinking of a central place? I am terrified driving into London, but not sure about public transport with a tiny baby (remember my due date is 2 weeks behind you :( )
> But well see, I will try to overcome my fears for you :)
> 
> I have decided to take my last 3 holidays just before my Mat leave starts and that will leave me with only 14 working days!! Whoop Whoop... I cant wait...

Cant say im keen on driving in london either :nope: but i'd get lost on public transport anyway! :dohh: we'll have to find a park and ride place???:shrug:

I'm so glad you are nearly finished work Vera :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Vera i put my whole birth plan on the thread if you want to steal any bits. I think we want similar births :thumbup:

Also let me know if you think i've missed anything. :flower:


----------



## CEM1805

Where have you put your birthing plan Chelsea? 

I'd be interested just to read someone elses! :o)

Yeah I would be terrified also....I don't mind driving that bit further if it means avoiding London (i.e. closer to which ever of you ladies lives closest to each other) .......also like you say Vera you are 2 weeks 'behind' as such....although when are we planning on meeting?? Not like the first couple of weeks of giving birth right?!

That makes sense about the number of days you have left now Vera!! lol. Confuzzled me! Not hard at the min! Haha. Wish I had hol days I could take but then I do get a lot of hol anyway lol xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ome-across-rude-updated-my-full-plan-pg2.html

My whole birth plan is on page 2. :thumbup:

Hopefully not meeting in the first few weeks :wacko: lol. 

I recon we should meet somewhere outside central London (avoiding congestion charge) and Londons scariness! 
Maybe Chessington??? just thinking it's signed posted and relatively easy to get to? Maybe next year in like may/June when LO's are 9mnths old and can see the Animals and go on the little boat rides and such? plenty of places to eat and go toilet :thumbup: I think that would be a great day out :thumbup:

How long would it take you guys to get there?? is it too far?? too expensive (£17 entry)?? is may/june too long to wait?? :shrug:


----------



## CEM1805

Aww what a lovely idea! Erm I'd be up for that and even if we wanted to meet earlier at Chessington, its not too far for me, Id drive it! And then meet again May time!? Thank you. I shall look at the plan later tonight :o) xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i just thought it would be easier to get to than central london and would have more to do. unless anyone else can think of somewhere suitable outside of london with a big carpark (i hate having to find places to street park) and some where to eat and toilets etc?

xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Agree on the car parking!! Needs to be either within few minutes walk from a train station or have good parking! I have no idea what babies are like at 8/9 months (omg that is approx how old they will be - eeek!) Will they be able to do things? iykwim! I know they won't be like a new born. They won't be able to walk or anything though will they?! God I'm so clueless!! 
Never been to Chessington but it looks good with lots to do. Lego land is supposed to be good (or so the chn in my class say!) or a children's farm type thing?
Also going to steal a little bit of your plan Chelsea if you don't mind?! xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Just realised you were 34 weeks yesterday Chelsea!! Happy 34 weeks for yesterday!! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:) yay! Thank you :happydance:

At 9 months I don't know :nope: can't remember anything like that accept that they start walking around 12 months. OMG Im useless! Lol. At least you have an excuse for not knowing! Lol. 

Xx


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> I recon we should meet somewhere outside central London (avoiding congestion charge) and Londons scariness!
> Maybe Chessington??? just thinking it's signed posted and relatively easy to get to? Maybe next year in like may/June when LO's are 9mnths old and can see the Animals and go on the little boat rides and such? plenty of places to eat and go toilet :thumbup: I think that would be a great day out :thumbup:
> 
> How long would it take you guys to get there?? is it too far?? too expensive (£17 entry)?? is may/june too long to wait?? :shrug:

That look great! I would love to take Liam there... :thumbup: But I agree that they need to be a bit bigger to go there (but under 1 mitre as it is free lol) think May/june will be great!

I was actually thinking that we should meet up when they are about 1.5-2 month old... mid october or something like that. Maybe just to go eat somewhere, as the wether cant be very good then. what do you think?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Just realised you were 34 weeks yesterday Chelsea!! Happy 34 weeks for yesterday!! x

Happy 34 weeks to you today :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> RebeccaG said:
> 
> 
> Just realised you were 34 weeks yesterday Chelsea!! Happy 34 weeks for yesterday!! x
> 
> Happy 34 weeks to you today :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: Thank you! I can't believe how far along we all are!! Just had mw appointment and baby is fully fully engaged!!! Got to go and have bloods taken later on this afternoon as have itchy rash that she wants to make sure isn't cholestasis. She is pretty sure it isn't but to be sure. Doctors don't know what it is either but have prescribed me piriton - which the stupid pharmacy said I couldn't have! HA! Will enjoy taking in my prescription!!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> :happydance: Thank you! I can't believe how far along we all are!! Just had mw appointment and baby is fully fully engaged!!! Got to go and have bloods taken later on this afternoon as have itchy rash that she wants to make sure isn't cholestasis. She is pretty sure it isn't but to be sure. Doctors don't know what it is either but have prescribed me piriton - which the stupid pharmacy said I couldn't have! HA! Will enjoy taking in my prescription!!!


Ive just got back from seeing my mw too :happydance: baby is 3/5's engaged but as it's my 3rd she said he may still pop in and out! hope not, it's much more comfortable with him down there :thumbup:
Thats pants about the rash! i hope it's nothing to worry about, let us know when you get results. :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh mw said as its my first it's unlikely he'll want to come out! Went on some long evening walks at the weekend and felt very strange movements really really low, I wonder if that was it. I'm sure bloods will all be fine, I think mw just wants to be sure.


----------



## RebeccaG

Vera - great idea about meeting up October ish time or even November? Just not when half term is as everywhere is mega busy. Have sisters wedding on 29th October in Edinburgh which should be a good mini break with the baby!! He is going to need so much stuff! Thankfully it isn't Belfast which was her original idea!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

we'll have to think of somewhere. Get your thinking caps on ! lol xx


----------



## RebeccaG

I guess somewhere in Surrey is pretty central to all of us? xx


----------



## CEM1805

Surrey is good for me also!

Rebecca - Happy 34 weeks and yes your long walks may have been him moving himself down...has your bump dropped?! Hope rash is nothing.

Vera - Happy 32 weeks and hope you are having a good week. When is your next MW appointment? Mine is 13th July at 8.30!

Chelsea - You make me laugh not being able to remember what they can and can't do at 9 months!! Lol. I am glad you have said that it is more comfortable with him lower as my teaching assistant said it is not but I suppose each to their own!? At the min our LO is still very high in my opinion! 

I have a wedding (where I am a bridesmaid eekk :oS) in early November but after that I can do as Rebecca is right October half term is usually late October and so will be VERY busy everywhere!!! Lets enjoy the leisure of being on maternity leave and being able to avoid that! Hehe. Cannot wait! 

I am also debating on whether to get signed off for the last 2 weeks of term but would it affect my maternity pay?!?! Children are stressing me out SO much it is unreal and I know it is not doing me or the baby ANY good :o(


----------



## RebeccaG

My bump has gone down a bit. It's weird as I looked in the mirror (as can't see down there anymore) and the shape of my bump has changed and there is more bulging lower down if that makes sense! Hahah! Yes I'm sure it was the walking - Have spoken to others that have also said walking is what did it for them too! Friend of ours went into labour at 34 weeks from walking up this massive hill near where we live - I will be avoiding that!
Vera didn't realise you were 32 weeks today!! Yay! 
Yes we definitely need to make the most of avoiding school holiday chn!! You striking tomo Charlie?! 
Don't blame you for getting signed off. There is no way I would have been able to go to the end of term as I had originally planned. Getting lots of BH and just generally uncomfortable. If you are signed off beyond 36 weeks your maternity pay would kick in. So I think you should be ok? As you would be 34/35? Basically you can't be off sick beyond 36 weeks pregnant - that's what I was told anyway. You need to think of your health and teaching and running around after chn is shattering! My mw was so glad I'm not working as she says too many ppl try and work right up to they give birth practically and are shattered and then have to go through labour and looking after a new born baby, and are tired and run down before they have even started. xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Vera - Happy 32 weeks and hope you are having a good week. When is your next MW appointment?* Mine is 13th July at 8.30!
> *
> Chelsea - You make me laugh not being able to remember what they can and can't do at 9 months!! Lol.* I am glad you have said that it is more comfortable with him lower as my teaching assistant said it is not but I suppose each to their own!?* At the min our LO is still very high in my opinion!

My next app with mw is same day, same time lol! :happydance:

For me it's more comfy with him lower at the mo as he's not fully engaged. with my dd's when they engaged completely and got really heavy (38/39 weeks) is when i got really uncomfortable (felt like my vagina was going to explode and that my insides would all fall out!!! :sick: :haha: lol)


----------



## purapura

CEM1805 said:


> Vera - Happy 32 weeks and hope you are having a good week. When is your next MW appointment? Mine is 13th July at 8.30!

:happydance:Thanks
My next Appt is 13th July as well, but at 16:45. And then my last day at work, whoop whoop...


----------



## purapura

I hope my MW will check if mine is engaged at my next appt, I want to know what is going on! lol
I think he is still hight up, but definitely in a different position (more straight).

I suffer at night from my LO... He is one stubborn baby! He is sleeping great as long as I am on my back or my right side, but the moment I turn on my left, he is bitting me up! its actually really painful and I cant sleep. I don't understand what is so bad about my left side. Don't know what to do as I can't just stop sleeping on the left side... Grr


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm not sure if it's much more comfortable him being so slow tbh - have these urges that I'm gonna wee myself every so often!! Which isn't great! But it's give me a bit more space at the top of my bump. I also think it's made me walk funny!! 
I know what you mean Vera - I don't think mine like the left so much either!!! Much prefers the right! On the left he really pushes out on the pillow or mattress. Last night though I was determined to be on the left and it was uncomfortable at first but he got used to it!!! Hahah! Not sure who is going to be more stubborn me or him when he arrives! 

Found this website that has some things we might be able to do together - 

https://www.dayoutwiththekids.co.uk/

What do you think? xxx


----------



## CEM1805

:haha:
Chelsea your vagina comment made me laugh!! Lol. My teaching assistant said a very similiar thing!! 

Thats funny three of us have a MW appointment on the same day!!

Thank you for clarifying about maternity pay Rebecca as I was getting utterly confused which isn't hard at the minute! I am so glad you understand that running around kids is tiring! Espeically when one last week rang the Police.....have I already told you all this story?!!? Losing my mind!!

I am finding it more uncomfortable as she moves down I think now.....just no pleasing some people hey lol.

Anyway, hope you have all had a good day!?


----------



## purapura

I was wondering if you all drinking Raspberry leaf tea... And if it cause increased braxton hicks?


----------



## CEM1805

Hiya, no not drinking raspberry leaf tea.....thought you couldn't drink it until 36 weeks.....??May be wrong?! Enjoy your weekend. I have a busy one with husbands family as its his Nan and Grandads 65th wedding anniversary and been to his rents tonight for dinner with his sis and new bf and then subday got my aunty and uncle round for a roast and sisters over in the afternoon so prob get on here monday some time! Oh no Grandads bday mon so tues! Lol. Speak then. Hope you are all resting unlike my mad self! xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Vera I am not drinking it, tried last preg but it was so :sick: I just couldn't drink it so gave up after a few days. And I don't think you can take it until atleast 34 weeks?!? :shrug:
I have just started taking epo 1 x 1000mg every day. I will up the dose at 36 weeks. 


I have been having a right pain from my little dude, he must have dropped further down! My back, pelvis and hips ache everywhere and he keeps knocking or hitting my pelvis from the inside which is painful sometimes. I have daughters school summer fair tomorrow so lots more walking :( walking is very uncomfortable now :(


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Hiya, no not drinking raspberry leaf tea.....thought you couldn't drink it until 36 weeks.....??May be wrong?! Enjoy your weekend. I have a busy one with husbands family as its his Nan and Grandads 65th wedding anniversary and been to his rents tonight for dinner with his sis and new bf and then subday got my aunty and uncle round for a roast and sisters over in the afternoon so prob get on here monday some time! Oh no Grandads bday mon so tues! Lol. Speak then. Hope you are all resting unlike my mad self! xxx


Have a good weekend and try not to over do it!! :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm drinking the RLT - I love it!! It is yummy! Also taking omega 369 which contains EPO as well. Having some very uncomfortable movements today! Not sure what he is doing. My lower back is aching as well - I think he is getting heavier. Slept so well last night as I saw on fb so did Vera and Charlie! How about you Chelsea? Did we all sleep really well last night? I added an extra layer last night so I'm now sleeping on a folded double duvet, a single duvet, our duvet and then last night added a feather pillow under my hips! AMAZING! Starting to feel like princess and the pea with all the layers I'm sleeping on ahaha! 
You're wkend sounds a bit crazy Charlie - I thought ours was pretty busy. We have friends staying and have just been out for a very posh birthday lunch (for them) and are going in to London this evening. Going to have a nap this afternoon now. xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Happy 33 weeks Charlie!! You're a Honeydew!!!! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Having some very uncomfortable movements today! Not sure what he is doing. My lower back is aching as well - I think he is getting heavier. Slept so well last night as I saw on fb so did Vera and Charlie! How about you Chelsea? Did we all sleep really well last night?

I'm getting those uncomfortable movements too :( and my backs starting to get worse again. i'm gutted as i felt better for a few days and thought bcoz he had started engaging it would mean i'd be ok from now on :( seems i was wrong! (although it's not been too bad at night it's during the day its worse).

I didn't sleep great as i had about 6 toilet trips and went down for a drink in the night :dohh:


went to kids school summer fair today. It was rubbish compared to last year. At least we found some chairs to sit on while the kids were off spending their money.:thumbup: I'd never have been able to stand up/walk round for 3 hours straight! plus walking there and back too! :nope:


I sound like a right winger! lol :dohh:


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> I'm drinking the RLT - I love it!! It is yummy! Also taking omega 369 which contains EPO as well.


Lol, I like it as well.. Hubby concern that its too early, but I read that you can take it from 32 weeks, one come a day, and to increase it to 3 cups till 36 weeks. I think its my bloody work that make my BH worse and not the tea, as when I am at home, I have nothing... :shrug:

I cant believe it, I have only 8.5 days to go... :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I cant wait to start preparing the house for my little Liam and also to finish the nursery :happydance: 
Hubby didn't clean it yet, but I told him he will have time until I am off for my Mat leave, and after that I will become aggressive.. lol :bodyb: and trow his things out! :dohh:


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, Happy 35 weeks to you today! :happydance::thumbup:

How was your weekend ladies? Sound like you all had a very busy weekend...


----------



## RebeccaG

We are allowed to whinge and moan now Chelsea. Well done for telling your husband to sort it Vera!! Start getting the rubbish bags ready - that should stir your hubby on! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Thought i replied to vera earlier??!!?? obviously forgot to press post! :dohh:

Yay that you nearly finished with work and that your hubby will be sorting out the room so you can start decorating :happydance:

Does everyone have everything for baby yet? i only have a few bits left to get - some are just luxury rather than a necessity.

Gro-bag/sleeping bag
nappystacker
under-cot storage boxes - for his sheets and blankets 
shelf
lightweight snowsuit type thing?!? (like a thinner snowsuit)
teddy hammock net
Baby carrier 

Think thats about it.
I also want to get a pre-steralised bottle kit for the hospital (bottles are already pre-steralized in packets and are disposable) as i plan on bottle feeding and you have to take all your own bottles to hospital.


----------



## RebeccaG

Also have some extras to get that are probably more luxuries. 

Seem to have lots of sleeping bags and got a small shelf from Ikea yesterday (I'm sure Ikea is the cause of my swollen feet!)

Hope to get a swing but keep changing my mind! I want one that I can plug in rather than batteries. 
Also need undercot storage - they had some great ones in Ikea yesterday but were out of stock as they were on sale! 
Changing mat
Cot mobile
Monitor 
I'm sure there is more that I need! 
x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41wRXAtDeIL._SX315_.jpg

I really want this. :thumbup: But MIL has gone and got us a crib for the lounge which i have no room for and do not want! :growlmad:
We really wished she asked first as now she's just wasted her money. but we feel mean telling her we don't want it. :nope:
I already have a baby seat from my last dd which doesn't have anything attached to it or anything fancy. its easy to move around the house (eg if i decide to go up for a bath i can take it upstairs and put LO in it in the bathroom, or if i am going to be a long time in the kitchen/garden i can easily move it around) so i'm keeping that. Id like the one pictured to stay permantly in the lounge. Now i'm going to have this big wooden crib too though!! I have NO WHERE for the crib to go. 
Lee says he'll just tell his mum we don't want the crib but she got it 2nd hand so can't take it back, she's bought special paint to repaint it, she's bought a new matress and sheets for it! :dohh: I don't want her to be upset! :nope: but i really don't want it :nope:

God what a nightmare!!!!!!!!


----------



## purapura

I am so happy that this baby will be a second grandchild of my MIL, as she seem a bit calmer with the "presents" especially the moment we told her its a boy... :haha: so she just asked us what we need. I prefer her to buy here in the Uk something for him (where I can "help" her choose), as in Portugal (hubby is portuguese) every thing is so expensive... and I cant control what she buys. :haha:

Chelsea, can you just stack it somewhere and "pretend" you use it? I hate when people buy you things you really don't want/like but you feel uncomfortable not to use it... :dohh::dohh:

I also have almost everything I need, what's left is 
dummies (not sure yet if I will use them)
Sleeping bag (do you use it in the moses basket? isn't it a bit too big?)
Baby carrier
Toys! we are planing a trip to kidicare this saturday.
Nightlight (Not sure yet what to buy) 
Rain cover for the pushchair.
Breast milk storage containers

And I am planing to pain some pictures for the nursery when I am on my Mat leave (8 days whoohoo), so need to buy the pain and the canvases.

Chelsea, I bought something similar for Liam :happydance: it is so cute...! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







8610730735488208.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> We are allowed to whinge and moan now Chelsea. Well done for telling your husband to sort it Vera!! Start getting the rubbish bags ready - that should stir your hubby on! x

 :haha:

He will put me in a rubbish bag instead :haha: with my cat... :haha:


----------



## CEM1805

Lol. I so know what you mean about MIL! It is her first so she keeps just buying things and not asking i.e. breast pump and steriliser which I think are rather personal choices but oh no, hubby says we can't upset her and have to keep it!!!! RAR!!

I have recently upset my Mum as well by having an emotional boil over day and said that I felt like I had been neglected through my sister and had been treading on egg shells because I did not want to rub it in my sister and brother in laws faces that I was pregannt and they were not. Now they are my sister has said why are people not fussing over me like everyone is Charlotte and said to my Mum I feel neglected so Mum said ring Charlotte and ask her what she said to me a couple of weeks ago so she did and I told her how I felt at the time and then she passed the phone over to my brother in law as she was by then crying and said why are you telling me now Im siz weeks pregnant and now feel like shit SO I have managed to upset my Mum and sister all in 2 weeks.................if I disappear for a while then I have run away abroad somewhere and will get to an internet cafe when I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAMILIES!!!!!!! SORRY ABOUT THE RANT!!! 

14 days left at work and cannot wait...........xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Both your swing/bouncers looks cute! Are they battery or plug in wall? Have heard some of the battery ones run out quite quickly. Do you mean a little rocking crib or one of the massive ones?! We have been given some 'interesting' things too. We have said to them that it will be for when they come to visit and something for their house!! Seems to have worked so far! You could just say that baby doesn't seem to like it much otherwise.

Oh Charlie, sounds like you just had an emotional day, don't forget you will be knackered from school as well - this part of the year is exhausting without being pregnant, let alone being pregnant as well. Your mum and your sister will get over it and as soon as your baby girl arrives you definitely won't be feeling neglected. Please make sure you don't get yourself too worked up - take some deep breaths hahaha! xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> I have recently upset my Mum as well by having an emotional boil over day and said that I felt like I had been neglected through my sister and had been treading on egg shells because I did not want to rub it in my sister and brother in laws faces that I was pregannt and they were not. SO I have managed to upset my Mum and sister all in 2 weeks................


Thats abit rubbish :hugs:

I'm sure your sis will come round after she's calmed down and thought about it. :thumbup: Families are just a pain lol. And so are some friends!! 
Some of my best mates i absolutely can't stand at the moment, as well as some family members too! I expect it's me being unreasonable but i just find myself snapping all the time and saying what i think.:dohh:




RebeccaG said:


> Both your swing/bouncers looks cute! Are they battery or plug in wall? Have heard some of the battery ones run out quite quickly. Do you mean a little rocking crib or one of the massive ones?! You could just say that baby doesn't seem to like it much otherwise.

Well it's fairly big (bigger than a moses basket on a stand). We were going to put it away and just get it out when she comes round but we have no where to put it!! :nope: As he will be used to sleeping curled up like in the hammock or car seat or in our arms i was just going to keep it a couple of days and tell her he wont settle in it as he doesn't like and is not used to laying flat out on his back. The reason i opted for the hammock over a moses basket is because it helps them avoid getting a flat head, helps with colic, minimizes cot death etc so why would i want to lay him flat out in a crib all day?!?:shrug: i know it's each to there own when it comes to what they want their baby to sleep in, but it's MY baby and i've chosen a hammock for night and a chair for the day! GRRR!! Not a flaming crib! 

or I may also just tell her once he's born that he gets bad colic if i lay him on his back so i cant use it. :thumbup: 

I had a battery swing with dd2 and as long as you buy decent batteries they do last quite a long time. I would only have it on for a while to get her to sleep then i'd turn it off. 



purapura said:


> I also have almost everything I need, what's left is
> dummies (not sure yet if I will use them)
> Sleeping bag (do you use it in the moses basket? isn't it a bit too big?)
> Baby carrier
> Toys! we are planing a trip to kidicare this saturday.
> Nightlight (Not sure yet what to buy)
> Rain cover for the pushchair.
> Breast milk storage containers
> 
> And I am planing to pain some pictures for the nursery when I am on my Mat leave (8 days whoohoo), so need to buy the pain and the canvases.
> 
> Chelsea, I bought something similar for Liam :happydance: it is so cute...! :thumbup:

Did you get it from mothercare? it looks the same just a different colour. :thumbup:

I bought a few dummies but not too many. DD1 wouldn't take a dummy (she used to play with her hair instead). 
DD2 did take dummies though. 
Dummies are handy but a pain to break them away from when they get older and also they make them more dribbly!! i constantly had a bib on DD2 as her dummy made her dribble loads. I will try a dummy with this LO as overall i found her easier to settle with a dummy and would rather a dummy sucker than a thumb sucker!!!


----------



## CEM1805

It was definately an emotional day!!

I have just my sis coming round tonight so hopefully we'll clear the air properly....will let you know! 

Rebecca you are right about school!! I have taken some deep breathes and just need to adapt the 'give a shit' face and attitude for the last 2 weeks and 3 days I have left at school!!!


----------



## CEM1805

It went well with my sister and everything is now sorted with her and my Mum which I am obv very pleased about. 

I hope you are all having a good day so far!? I have just realised that I have this afternoon which is assembly practice for our surprise assembly for retiring head teacher and then tomorrow is Healthy Living Day so no teaching and then I am off Friday as on a course called Active Birth!!! Anyone been to it already or heard about it?? I can't remember whether you have or not!? Then there is a pregnancy evening on monday 11th july......

I have really bad backache today :o( and keep getting sharp pains in my left side....strange...anyway best go do some marking before children come in from lunch. Speak soon!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i'm glad you sorted it all out with your mum and sister :happydance:

Not heard of the active birth class but sounds good :thumbup: the only classes i go to are my aquanatal and the session before where we talk about different things to do with labour/birth/babies etc


I saw my health visitor today and she was lovely :thumbup: so fortunately i am one of the lucky ones with a nice hv :) 
when i said i was bottle feeding she just told me about the new way to make up bottles (things have changed since my dd's), she didn't even say so much as 'are you sure you don't want to try bf' :happydance: i hate being nagged about bottle feeding so i'm happy as a pig in sh*t :yipee:


----------



## purapura

Charlie, I am so happy to hear that everything end up good between you, your mum and sister. I am sure that it is all hormones, remember you are in the 3rd trimester (tired and hormonal) and your sis is in her first trimester... Its all hormones!
I have never heard of active birth class either. what is this?




xxchelseaxx said:


> I saw my health visitor today and she was lovely :thumbup: so fortunately i am one of the lucky ones with a nice hv :)
> when i said i was bottle feeding she just told me about the new way to make up bottles (things have changed since my dd's), she didn't even say so much as 'are you sure you don't want to try bf' :happydance: i hate being nagged about bottle feeding so i'm happy as a pig in sh*t :yipee:

 :haha: :happydance:
I am so happy you got a nice one, I am terrified of health visitors as I only hear bad things... ... :)

I have been having really bad week (about 4-5 days now), my PGP is so bad, I am having loads of pains in my buttock/tailbone now :haha: (its painful to sit down even on my gym ball)... and feel like baby is pulling down when I get up or walk :shrug: And the pain in my pubic bone is constant now days... I feel miserable :cry: 
Rant over :flower:


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Both your swing/bouncers looks cute! Are they battery or plug in wall? Have heard some of the battery ones run out quite quickly. Do you mean a little rocking crib or one of the massive ones?!

Mine is working on batteries. I have asked my mum before I was buying as she is working as a day carer for over 15 years, and she had loads of babies. She said that you don't really need to use the music or the vibration too much, as they just like sitting there, and it's good to let them sit there for 20 min after feed, as it helps the digestion. I will take her advice... :flower:

but I guess every baby is different... some will like it , some will not.


----------



## RebeccaG

Just got back from Aqua natal - feel shattered now!! Had letter from doctor saying they want to see me about my blood results!!! Going this afternoon so I hope everything is ok. I always assume the worst! 
Yes have heard of Active Birth classes and workshops. We were going to do a day workshop but I never got round to booking it and I think all the places will be gone now. They look really good. We had a session in our NCT classes about active birth and I'm starting another class on Thursdays which focus on breathing and movements for birth etc. so hoping that will get me through! Have been having a few feelings today about whether I can actually do this when it comes to it. I have kept just saying it's ages away until the day but it dawned on me today that it actually isn't that long away now...
What's this 'new' way then Chelsea? Share... I plan on breastfeeding but maybe doing a bit of a mixture to give him a top up. xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Well after worrying about my blood results from that letter saying they need to discuss them! I have slightly low iron levels! They could have said that in the letter rather than making me worry!!! Have iron tablets - great! Apparently they are on the borderline and when you give birth they drop quite a bit so have some tablets to give me a boost. Can't understand how they were so good last time - was even complimented on them (I felt so proud haha!!!) and not so good this time. Perhaps baby is taking all the iron for himself!! 
How are all you all doing? I'm actually really liking that it's raining and I'm not feeling soooo hot! x


----------



## purapura

Rebbeca, I am so glad that every thing is fine, and its just a bit of low iron... 
I didn't got any reply at all about my bloods, and MW didn't get them either... I hope it means all is good.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Well after worrying about my blood results from that letter saying they need to discuss them! I have slightly low iron levels! They could have said that in the letter rather than making me worry!!! Have iron tablets - great!

Iron tablets suck :hugs: remember not to take them with milk etc, wait an hour after having milk before taking one. Also take with fresh orange juice (helps absorb it and helps you poo :haha:) My poo is icky horrible now! can't wait to come off them :sick:



RebeccaG said:


> What's this 'new' way then Chelsea? Share... I plan on breastfeeding but maybe doing a bit of a mixture to give him a top up. xxx

It's just the way you make bottles up has changed. before you would literally make all bottles up for a 24 hour period and put them in the fridge and warm them up for use as and when you need one. 
now you just put the water in the bottles, leave them on the side, when you need one you add the powder, shake and use. (u can still warm it up a little if you prefer). Hope that made sense :wacko:



purapura said:


> I am so happy you got a nice one, I am terrified of health visitors as I only hear bad things... ... :)

You may have a nice one too :thumbup: they do exist! lol


----------



## purapura

Just back from the hospital, looks like every thing is fine. 
I hade period like pains yesterday and today. 
They did find a trace of sugar I'm my urin so going for blood test tomorow morning. :(
Also had some iregulr contractions while I was there, but they where not too worry as they are not painful. Everbody were extrimly nice and helpful. They tald me it's good that I came in, and I always should call them if I have any problem at all... 

I was just reading through my notes, and they wrote there that the baby is head down, and 2/5 engaged (3/5 palpable) :) so that is probably all the pains and pressure I have been feeling down there... Not very pleasant.


----------



## CEM1805

I am glad all is good with you Rebecca and good luck having funny poos lol.

Good news about you Vera. It was nice to read that everyone was nice to you as well as I always worry people would think of me as a hypercondriact.....cant spell!! lol. 2/5 engaged! You are so going to have Liam before me!!! I have midwife appointment on wed so will ask her if I am engaged or not!!! Baby was head down last time but she didn't say anything about engaged or not.......Hope you are having a better day today!

Chelsea I remember that is how my friend did her bottles (her son is 2 in oct) so do you do the water and then just store them on the side or in the fridge until you need them??

I have had another long and busy week....course thing tomorrow will let you all know how it goes obviously and then 10 working days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh I'm pleased there was nothing more to my blood results, just a bit annoyed that I got worried about them and they didn't just leave me a message or write it in the letter that I needed iron tablets - I was thinking all sorts was wrong with me!!! 
Glad all ok Vera, you may just have a slight urine infection. RLT can sometimes give strong BH so make sure you aren't overdosing!!! 
Hope the course goes well tomo and bonus you're missing a day of school!!! 
Going to Wales for the weekend, staying in the middle of nowhere but have located nearest hospital just in case! 
Hope you all have lovely weekends ladies! xxx


----------



## purapura

I am back from the hospital (where I had my bloods). Had to fast from 22:00 in the evening and was back home only at 14:00. wasn't as bad as I imagined. Liam was no happy with no feed lol, he was kicking me from 09:30 until 13:00 non stop, but after that he started to loose his power, and fell asleep (He is not active at this times and if he is, its for 20-40 min max). 
So Now I am waiting for my results, I should e able to get them on Wednesday. Feengers crossed I don't have Gestational Diabetes... although chances are that I do have it, as my mum had it when she was pregnant with me :(

Rebecca, enjoy your weekend in Wales!

Charlie, I dont think that if I my LO is already engaged means anything, I heard they can stay like this for ages... with my luck, I will be overdue... :(


----------



## xxchelseaxx

CEM1805 said:


> Chelsea I remember that is how my friend did her bottles (her son is 2 in oct) so do you do the water and then just store them on the side or in the fridge until you need them??

Yes then add the powder and use. :thumbup:




RebeccaG said:


> Yeh I'm pleased there was nothing more to my blood results, just a bit annoyed that I got worried about them and they didn't just leave me a message or write it in the letter that I needed iron tablets - I was thinking all sorts was wrong with me!!!
> 
> Going to Wales for the weekend, staying in the middle of nowhere but have located nearest hospital just in case!
> Hope you all have lovely weekends ladies! xxx

They just rang me and told me i needed iron tablets and to pick a prescription up from dr on monday. Can't see why they needed to call you in and cause you worry for no reason! :growlmad:

hope you have a great weekend :thumbup:



purapura said:


> I am back from the hospital (where I had my bloods). Had to fast from 22:00 in the evening and was back home only at 14:00. wasn't as bad as I imagined. Liam was no happy with no feed lol, he was kicking me from 09:30 until 13:00 non stop, but after that he started to loose his power, and fell asleep (He is not active at this times and if he is, its for 20-40 min max).
> So Now I am waiting for my results, I should e able to get them on Wednesday. Feengers crossed I don't have Gestational Diabetes... although chances are that I do have it, as my mum had it when she was pregnant with me :(

I hope your results come back ok Vera :hugs: although the whole way through i've had a feeling you will have liam first so maybe if you have GD you will?:shrug:
I hope you don't though, you have had all sorts of pains and problems without having GD too :(


----------



## CEM1805

Aww that'll be funny if Vera is first out of all of us. As long as you and baby are safe at the end of it obviously!!

Rebecca enjoy your weekend in Wales. 

The course was ok...not quite what I expected although I don't actually kno0w what I was expecting! Lol. Was shown a lovely home birth video which was graphic but made me think what a beautiful thing birth is and how amazing we are all going to feel when we hold our LOs for the first time!! Was told about breast feeding, bathing etc as well as pain relief benefits and cons which was good. When I finish work I just need to go to the weekly tour of the delivery suite at the hospital and then I think I really am trully ready!! Going to a 30th bday party tonight and then over the weekend we are decorating out bedroom then we only have the stairs to get plastered and painted and that can wait to be honest! YAH!


----------



## purapura

Charlie, how did you hear about this course? did you pay for it? Sound a bit like my antenatal classes (except the video) . 

I am not sure I'll be happy to give birth first lol. I have no idea what to do with a baby. Although the thought of make it 38 weeks instead of 40 weeks sound so good at the moment as I am in so much pain walking and doing anything except laying down. 
Hubby is joking and saying he will learn russian so that he can say to my mum "I want my money back, this one is broken" Lol...

My mum had GD at the last 2 month of her pregnancy and I was born 7lb 3oz, and I did not have any problems, so I am not too worried. Although at my last scan my Liam was slightly bigger (1 week ahead) and weighted about a week ahead...


----------



## RebeccaG

Had a really lovely wkend in Wales - weather was amazing but got sun burnt :( Had to take soooo much stuff and am usually such a light packer! Took all 5 pillows that I now need, duvets to sleep on top of, hot water bottles, ice packs, hospital bag and notes. I knew that if I didn't take notes etc with us I would end up going to hospital for something! Thankfully didn't need them! Stopped in Dorset on way back to see parents - strange to think that the next time we see them I will have a baby!! 

Fingers crossed for your blood results Vera - it's horrible just waiting. Did anything show up on your 28 week bloods? I agree, I would happily have baby at 38 weeks! Going to 40 seems like ages away!! Am getting up every 3 hours for the toilet or to rearrange pillows!!! 

OMG Chelsea!!! You are a week from being full term!!!! Ahhhhhh!! 

Sounds like you covered lots in your course Charlie - did you get to meet any other nice couples? xxx


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Took all 5 pillows that I now need, duvets to sleep on top of, hot water bottles, ice packs, hospital bag and notes.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your blood results Vera - it's horrible just waiting. Did anything show up on your 28 week bloods? I agree, I would happily have baby at 38 weeks! Going to 40 seems like ages away!! Am getting up every 3 hours for the toilet or to rearrange pillows!!!

So glad you had good time in Wales. You deserved it! 
Lol, I also sleep with 5 pillows and 1 double and 1 single duvet. Feel like I am made of glass... :haha: 

As per my bloods from 28 weeks, nobody knows where they are. When I went to my MW appointment at 31weeks, she said that they where not sent to her, and she will try to find them. I have an appointment with her tomorrow, so I will ask her if she found them. 
I received a phone call yesterday from a blocked number, couldn't answer (was in a meeting), but I am terrified to think it could the results from Friday.. :nope:


----------



## RebeccaG

purapura said:


> As per my bloods from 28 weeks, nobody knows where they are. When I went to my MW appointment at 31weeks, she said that they where not sent to her, and she will try to find them. I have an appointment with her tomorrow, so I will ask her if she found them.
> I received a phone call yesterday from a blocked number, couldn't answer (was in a meeting), but I am terrified to think it could the results from Friday.. :nope:


That's bad that they can't find them!!! My doctors lost some of my results when I was 18 weeks and were just generally hopeless so I moved doctors completely. I now have a 5-10 minute drive rather than a 5 minute walk but my new doctors and mw are amazing and totally worth it (apart from the whole worrying me about low iron anyway!) Could you phone your doctors and ask if the results from Friday have come in yet?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Glad you had a good weekend Rebecca. :thumbup:

Vera i'd give the dr a call and ask if they have your results yet. Say you had a missed call and thought it might be them. 

I have midwife tomorrow for my blood test to see if my iron has gone up enough to have my baby at the birth center. i hope so!!

Cant believe ive only got 3 weeks 6 days left!!! :shock:


----------



## CEM1805

I cannot believe that either Chelsea!!! How exciting!!! We all seem to have a MW app lol. Strange! Course was good. Paid £5 donation per couple which was obv more than alright! Heard about it through my MW. Meet some nice couples but noone willing to share their mobile numbers so may just see them again at a mother and baby session somewhere along the line hopefully.

Went to a pregnancy open evening at a sure start centre near me with my sister last night and got lots of free goodies lol. Then onto aqua bumps and so slept quite well yesterday lol. 

Glad you enjoyed your time away. I love Dorset! My OH cannot wait for me to stop playing my princess pea act although I haven't quite got up to 5 pillows and duvets lol. 

We have a bump to baby photoshoot on 26th July! Cannot wait!!! Should be nice being dolled up and then photos taken!!!

Vera you cant have long left at work now??? I still have 8 days!!!! ARGH! 38 weeks sounds perfect to me lol as long as bubba healthy then obv dont mind her coming early!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## RebeccaG

I don't have mw app today - would have done but as I'm hoping for home birth, mw comes to me which is lovely! So she is coming on Monday as I need to be given the ok from 37 weeks so she is combining the two visits. 
£5 sounds really good value! That's a shame none of the other couples wanted to share numbers etc. You are all in the same situation.
oooo bump to baby shot sounds lovely! 
Have you had any results from your bloods Vera? 
Hope your iron levels have gone up - been eating lots of spinach I hope with orange juice! I'm not sure what I have done with my iron tablets. I was so good taking them for the first couple of days and now have completely forgotten about them, I am so bad at remembering to take pills etc!! Better find them and start taking them again today! :oops:


----------



## RebeccaG

oh was hoping to be watermelon today :(


----------



## purapura

I have tried to call the hospital yesterday to get the results for my sugar test, but the number I was given is wrong, so I am waiting to my MW appointment today,as I was told that my MW will receive my results. 
She also should have my blood results from 28 weeks today, so hopefully I will know what is going on today.

Tomorrow is my last day at work, I cant wait, I am exhausted! Charlie, you are my hero... Working with kids for another 7 (or is it 6?) days! 
yesterday had my last antenatal class, so we managed to get 1 phone number from a couple in our town... Lol... We wanted to ask another couple but they ran away quickly the moment the class was over... I bet we will meet them again in one of the baby classes/events in the area...


----------



## purapura

Back from my MW appointment. I am so so so p**ed off! 

1. She told me she has my blood tests from my 28 weeks, and so nicely told me that my Iron is really good. But as I got home, i took a look at this blood tests, and the date is from 5/04/11, I was 20 weeks then! so either someone put the wrong date on those results, or they lost my 28 week blood tests!

2. When I asked the MW yesterday, at my Antenatal classes, if my MW can give me a referral to a physio, as I barley can walk this days... and was told that any MW should be able to give me a referral. So I ask my MW today, and guess what, she don't want to do it, but will leave a note to my GP to give me a referral ASAP... 

3. When she was measuring me, I asked her if she could tell me the baby position (I know it, but wanted to hear a second opinion) and also asked her if she can tell if the baby engaged as I feel loads of pains and pressure down there. She didn't even touched my bump, just one "pet" on the top of it, and said 'the baby is laying a bit across (she did point the right direction of his bum but is wrong about the position of rest of the body) so he can not be not engaged' and then said something that she doesn't want really to check and that they only require to check at 36 week appointment only!

I want to change a MW! 
I did check in the booklet she gave me, and it does say that she suppose to check the baby position at 36 weeks, but I don't think I want to wait to see if she will, or she will brush me again. I am so upset and annoyed... 

Rant over! So sorry to if I sound grumpy...


----------



## CEM1805

Chelsea - I cannot believe how fast the time is going...can you!?! Did the time fly with your daughters as well?!?! 26 days to go!!!! You ready and prepared?!?! Has your iron gone up enough for you to have LO at Birthing Centre? Hope so. Rest of appointment ok??

Rebecca - Happy 36 weeksd and only 28 days to go!!!! Do you think the time has suddenly started going faster?!?! Especially now you are off work or not??? Sounds good about MW coming to house. What made you decide to have a home birth??? Just curious. How late on can you decide about whether to have a home birth or not........It was a shame about not exchanging numbers with any couples as like you said yourself, we are all in the same boat......hey ho. Am sure we will meet other mums and dads at groups and stuff......I am useless at remembering to take tablets as well so I hope you start remembering....I used to put a reminder on my phone that went off at same time each day!!! Lol. Aww shame about being a honey dew still and not a water melon!!

Vera - Happy 34 weeks and only 42 days to go!!! Whooooo. Tomorrow is your last day......sooooooooooo jealous!!!!! I have 7 working days left at school with my delightful class of 25 6 and 7 year olds!!! They are definitely grinding me down though as they are getting excited about it being the Summer Holidays soon!!! They all met their new teachers for September today as well!! Bless. You probably will meet the couples again at some point along the line. I would ring tomorrow and ask them to double check your dates and that is really harsh that she wouldn't refer you...what were her reasons behind not??? GP should be able to sort you out though......She does sounds horrible. I'd change!!! 

My MW appointment was fine. Blood pressure still low and good. Measuring up what I should be and baby moved from last position but still head down and not engaged as yet! She said she should engage from 36 weeks so at my next appointment she should be!!!!!! EXCITING!!! Got a letter from HV today asking to come and visit 25th July at 1pm......:oS Anyway, I am going to watch Jo Frost Extreme Parenting program on channel four now lol. Speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh no Vera! That is annoying! So the blood results they gave were your old ones?!! I have heard that yes if you have bad SPD your mw or doc should refer you. See if you can change your mw. I am so pleased I changed from the first one I saw. My mw has been always checked position from maybe 20 weeks or 24 weeks. 
Could be less than 25 days if baby comes early! Anytime from 37 weeks!! Two out of the eight couples from my NCT class have given birth and they were both early by about a week! Hoping mine will be a little bit early - 38 or 39 weeks sound good. 
Oooo HV?! Mine will come after baby is born according to mw. Apparantly I will have mw until 10 days after birth and then after that HV will visit - great!!! 
I have a real thing about hospitals - really don't like them. I also think that giving birth is completely natural and I shouldn't need to be in hospital. At home I will be able to have gas and air, pool - going to pick that up on Wednesday :) will also have 3 mw just for me (one is a final placement student), less poking and prodding and filling in of charts, my husband will be able to be with me afterwards and not have to leave. A couple of my friends have had home births and said it was amazing - so chilled and relaxed compared to their hospital experiences. I just know that I will be much more relaxed I guess at home and I think from speaking to other ladies, staying calm and relaxed is crucial. So yah! Those are pretty much my reasons hahah! There are quite a few if you have read that far! 
I know I really thought I was going to be a watermelon at 36 weeks!! It's a full moon soon I think - isn't that supposed to have an effect on pregnant women?!! 
xxxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Hope your iron levels have gone up - been eating lots of spinach I hope with orange juice! I'm not sure what I have done with my iron tablets. I was so good taking them for the first couple of days and now have completely forgotten about them, I am so bad at remembering to take pills etc!! Better find them and start taking them again today! :oops:

I still haven't heard from mw so hopefully she'll call monday :thumbup:
I'm rubbish at taking pills too but with my birthing center birth at stake i've not missed one! 



purapura said:


> Back from my MW appointment. I am so so so p**ed off!

:hugs: i hope your 36 week appointment goes better for you! Some midwifes just seem to do the bare minimum and others seem to do more than they have to. Have they told you your gd results yet? 



CEM1805 said:


> Chelsea - I cannot believe how fast the time is going...can you!?! Did the time fly with your daughters as well?!?! 26 days to go!!!! You ready and prepared?!?! Has your iron gone up enough for you to have LO at Birthing Centre? Hope so. Rest of appointment ok??

No it didnt go fast with my daughters at all. im so suprised how fast it's gone this time. i think it's where ive been so busy :shrug: i should find out mon or tues about my iron levels! fingers crossed!!! we are ready apart from some pre-made bottles for hospital (mothercare had sold out and so had tescos!!):growlmad: have to get some from asda where they cost more :dohh: are you ready?



RebeccaG said:


> Could be less than 25 days if baby comes early! Anytime from 37 weeks!! Two out of the eight couples from my NCT class have given birth and they were both early by about a week! Hoping mine will be a little bit early - 38 or 39 weeks sound good.
> 
> I have a real thing about hospitals - really don't like them. I also think that giving birth is completely natural and I shouldn't need to be in hospital. At home I will be able to have gas and air, pool - going to pick that up on Wednesday :) will also have 3 mw just for me (one is a final placement student), less poking and prodding and filling in of charts, my husband will be able to be with me afterwards and not have to leave. A couple of my friends have had home births and said it was amazing - so chilled and relaxed compared to their hospital experiences. I just know that I will be much more relaxed I guess at home and I think from speaking to other ladies, staying calm and relaxed is crucial. So yah! Those are pretty much my reasons hahah! There are quite a few if you have read that far!
> I know I really thought I was going to be a watermelon at 36 weeks!! It's a full moon soon I think - isn't that supposed to have an effect on pregnant women?!!
> xxxx

I am jealous of your home birth i would love one. unfortunately with the dogs it's just not practical :-( 
I do not want LO coming before 7th aug as thats when dh starts his annual leave and i don't want him coming on the 11th as thats our wedding anniversary. however he needs to come before the 13th because thats when kids, mum and step-dad are going on holiday. So he can come on the:
7th
8th -due date from scan
9th - due date from lmp
10th
or
12th
:thumbup: i hope he's paying attention! lol :haha:


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> I do not want LO coming before 7th aug as thats when dh starts his annual leave and i don't want him coming on the 11th as thats our wedding anniversary. however he needs to come before the 13th because thats when kids, mum and step-dad are going on holiday. So he can come on the:
> 7th
> 8th -due date from scan
> 9th - due date from lmp
> 10th
> or
> 12th
> :thumbup: i hope he's paying attention! lol :haha:

Hahah! Love it! I'd like mine to come anytime between 28th July and 10th August. Really don't want him going over. Our wedding anniversary is 21st August so unlikely he will come then. So it would be nice if he comes bit before then so he's more settled. xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I can't believe we have our first baby!!!!! i was thinking today about how soon we will be finding out who's baby will be first and who's will keep us waiting!!!!!

HUGE congratulations to Charlie and family!!! I can't wait to here all about it! i can't believe she was 5 weeks early! i hope all went well. 

:flower:


----------



## purapura

Charlie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
I hope your baby and you are ok! and you where saying I will give birth before you... 

Woohoo, that is amazing!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm in shock!!! Totally out of the blue! I hope there were no problems that led to her coming early!and Charlie was saying she still had a week left at work!! Lol. 

It's just us on team blue left then! Lol. I thought Charlie would be last so maybe my predictions are reversed and Rebecca will be next, then me, then Vera :shrug:


----------



## RebeccaG

I was also thinking who would be first!!!! I thought it would be Chelsea!! OMG! Can't believe we have our first baby!! Just the boys to come now then!! Hope all is well Charlie - can't wait to hear about it all - xxxxx


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, don't say it, I don't think I can take it anymore... I want him out (not imidiatly) lol! 
I am so excited for Charlie! 
I will be packing my Hospital bag today, just in case lol


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Mine is all packed :thumbup: I hope charlies was!! I've just woken from a 2hr nap. Sleeping is a nightmare at the moment, getting comfy is impossible! Have you been told weather you have Gd yet Vera?


----------



## purapura

I calle the hospital and was told that if there is any problem, they will call me, otherwise my MW should be able to get the results for me (yhe, right). I did not receive any phone calls, so fingers crossed all i good :)

Is it possible that baby will tern into a different position at this point? I think he turned, and laying a bit across...:cry: Also his movement decrease a bit... :shrug: 
I guess I will find out at my 36 weeks appointment.


----------



## purapura

Happy full term Chelsea!! :happydance:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

yay meeeeeeee :happydance:

i haven't heard from my mw either about my iron levels so i'm hoping that means good news for me too :)

my LO moved LOADS saturday night :-/ hope he hasn't shuffled into an awkward position :shrug: i have a feeling he is mostly back to back which i hope he isn't when it comes to delivery :-( he's been fairly quiet today tho. i think it's normal for movements to change alot during the final weeks.


----------



## RebeccaG

You're full term Chelsea!!! Yay! :) Had mw appointment this afternoon - all looking good for homebirth. He is still really low which she is pleased about, couldn't feel his head at all. Have all the numbers now of who I call etc. when things happen - very exciting!! Been getting very slight period type cramps for the past few days. Don't think it's anything exciting happening or it would have happened by now!!! Lots of ppl around us are having their babies - starting to feel really impatient and a bit jealous! 
Had reflexology this morning which was amazing! Soooo relaxing!
That's good there isn't a problem with your results. MW looked at my blood results and said that really I don't need to be on iron tablets, it's the doctor being extra careful and I can come off them if they are causing me problems! xxxxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Look what i got today :thumbup:
I love it!! 
It only cost around £6 including postage :happydance:
Please don't mention the name on facebook as it's a secret :winkwink:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> all looking good for homebirth. He is still really low which she is pleased about, couldn't feel his head at all. Have all the numbers now of who I call etc. when things happen - very exciting!! Been getting very slight period type cramps for the past few days. Don't think it's anything exciting happening or it would have happened by now!!! Lots of ppl around us are having their babies - starting to feel really impatient and a bit jealous!

i reckon i'll end up last at this rate! don't have yours yet! lol. :haha:


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> Look what i got today :thumbup:
> I love it!!
> It only cost around £6 including postage :happydance:
> Please don't mention the name on facebook as it's a secret :winkwink:
> 
> View attachment 236995

That is so lovely!!! We have kept the names we like a secret too. There are 3 names that we like and will see what he looks like when he arrives. A friend has just had a baby boy at wkend and called her my favourite name :( Felt so upset! It will now look like I'm copying...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

We are still not 100% but this is the favorite atm. it was only £6 so if we change our mind we haven't lost a fortune! lol. Are you still going to use that name or is it a defiante no no now your friend has used it??


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, it is sooo cute! Love it.

I want to ask you about your back pains (the ones you had with your previous pregnancies) How does it feel? where?

I have this unexplained pain in my back, it feels like burn, and when I mentioned to my MW she didn't know exactly what to tell me. So just said if it getting worse, just go to GP (its her usual answer to any question I have).
Anyway, I feel it on my right side (just under my scapula bone), opposite to the top of my bump - sound familiar?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

under your shoulder blade?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

yes that is the pain ive had from early on. it was really bad on my left and in the last 2 days is now hurting on the right! :dohh:

my mw says it's where your ribs are being pushed out at the front it pulls the muscles round the back. 

does that make sense?


----------



## purapura

Yes... :wacko: 
I am starting to get it more and more often.

that is more or less what my MW said.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

it's horrible! there is nothing you can do to ease it as it's in such a stupid place. :-( i actually have taken 2 paracetamol and have a heat pack on as we speak but it's still killing! cant lay on eaither side because it aches so bad and can't sit or stand for long without the pain. :cry: on the bright side ive only got 3 weeks left and from what i remember from last time the pain went instantly once baby is born :thumbup: the end is in sight!!! 

i think your liam will be big and my LO too. hence all the pains we have. thats my theory anyway :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> it's horrible! there is nothing you can do to ease it as it's in such a stupid place. :-( i actually have taken 2 paracetamol and have a heat pack on as we speak but it's still killing! cant lay on eaither side because it aches so bad and can't sit or stand for long without the pain. :cry: on the bright side ive only got 3 weeks left and from what i remember from last time the pain went instantly once baby is born :thumbup: the end is in sight!!!
> 
> i think your liam will be big and my LO too. hence all the pains we have. thats my theory anyway :thumbup:

Oho no... Its not too bad, but definitely getting worse. I hope they will not be too big.. Grr, more pains during labour... 
how big where your girls? 
:hugs:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

8lb10oz (didnt really suffer too many aches and pains) and 9lb (lots of back ache and shoulder pains). 
are you tall Vera? i'm 5.9"


----------



## purapura

Nop... not that tall, I am only 5'6... and Hubby is 5'7 ... OOOpsy... 
Every time I had a scan he was measured slightly bigger the average. His legs are quite long (and very strong, I can feel them hitting me)


----------



## xxchelseaxx

maybe he's going to be a footballer! lol. 
i didn't know weather the pain under the shoulder had anything to do with tall people maybe carrying higher or something? my pain eased off after he dropped but now he's grown and filled the space up again the pain is back worse than before :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaG

Really sorry to hear about all your back and shoulder pains! Sounds awful. My hips are pretty painful - and have had lower back pain today but that could be due to moving nursery furniture yesterday (not a good idea of mine!) Thankfully don't have the shoulder problems but then I'm pretty short 5'4 so maybe it is to do with height? Have a feeling mine is going to be a big boy too - eeek! All the boys in our family have been big, my brother was 10lb my grandad was 11.5lb and was born with no C section or anything! 
Not sure what to do about the name situation. It was probably my favourite out of the few we had. My mum thinks that if I feel I should call him that then I should anyway. We're going to be moving to Dorset within 5 years so might not see them again. What do you think? Would you? x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

did you say she was a close friend? i dont know what i'd do :shrug: thats a tuffie!!

Wow you do have big uns' in your family :-/ scary!!


----------



## purapura

If she is a close friend, I probably would choose another name, but if it is someone you don't see too often, then I don't see any problem. 
I was just thinking it would be awkward if your kids will grow up together, and will have the same names...


----------



## RebeccaG

No it's not like we are best friends or anything, met her through NCT classes. The name I love is Harry! So I guess it's quite a popular name... I do love it though. Boys names are so hard - I had loads and loads of gorgeous girls names to choose from that I liked but only a couple of boys ones. x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i think in that case you should call him harry. it is a popular name so it's not like it's something really random and 'out there' that you could have copied from her. it's not like shes your best friend and like you said if you move you probably wouldn't see her. i'd go with harry and if she gets funny then it's not like you've lost a best friend or anything.

xx


----------



## purapura

Did you hear anything from charlie? 

I still can not grasp the idea that I might have a baby anytime soon. What if he will come earlier... I am not ready yet. Have so much to do before... 
I received a phone call today from our health centre, I will be having my first physiotherapy appointment next friday, its long time to wait, but its a progress.


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, happy full term to you :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh I think I will see what he looks like and if I still love that name more than the other 2 names we have, I think we will. 
No haven't heard anything from Charlie - hope all is going well. Still can't believe that she has had her little baby already. I know what you mean Vera - we still have loads to do, but we're gonna try and get it all done this week just in case our little guy decides to make an early appearance. Saying that I'll prob go 2 weeks overdue now!! God I hope not!! Picking up the pool this afternoon :) Going to get that all set up at the wkend. 
That's fantastic news about your physio app! Bet you're sort of thinking 'about bloody time!'
Going to see Harry Potter this afternoon! Hope you're having lovely days ladies! xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Just done a little bit of facebook stalking - I think Charlie is still in hospital from a comment that was made on fb but not sure. It's a shame we can't send her a card or some flowers. x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

her address is on our messages on facebook as i sent her some nappy coupons!! i may send a card. do you think she will mind?

xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

vera im glad about your physio :happydance: i hope it gives you some relief in your last few weeks!


----------



## RebeccaG

Thanks for address - I'm gonna send a card definitely. I think she'll like it. I would! x


----------



## purapura

Thanks Chelsea! I will send a card as well... Just need to get to the shop... and that is almost mission impossible for me this days... lol


----------



## RebeccaG

purapura said:


> Thanks Chelsea! I will send a card as well... Just need to get to the shop... and that is almost mission impossible for me this days... lol


Also need to get to shops to get a card. Will try and do it today or tomorrow. Went to cinema yesterday - orange wednesday love it! Although I'm sure we spent that much on popcorn! Ate it all before movie even started. Never realised how uncomfortable those chairs in the cinema are!! xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

what did you watch? i want to see the new transformers one. :thumbup:

ive been constantly hungry lately. i put on 3lbs this week so far and 3lbs last week!! WTF!! 6lb in 2 weeks aint good! lol. i always put loads of weight on in the final weeks though. maybe im making the most of being able to eat what i want,when i want! i'm guna miss being a pig! lol :haha:


----------



## RebeccaG

Went to see Harry Potter - was brilliant but then I am a huge Harry Potter fan!! OMG I have put on loads of weight!! Can't believe it! Weighed myself at swimming pool - couldn't even use the usual excuse of maybe it's my clothes that weigh so much!! I was 8 stone when we got married in August 2010 and am now about 9 and half!!!!! Must have a heavy baby!!! Although you do lose quite a bit when you give birth I've been told with all the fluid etc .


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Iv'e put on roughly 2 stone from 136lbs to 162.8lbs i started at 9.9st and now i'm 11.8st. yea you do lose quite alot from giving birth. i found this online........

At birth, your baby will weigh approximately 3,300g (7.3lb). 

 During pregnancy, the muscle layer of your womb (uterus) grows dramatically and weighs an extra 900g (2lb). 

 The placenta (afterbirth), which keeps your baby nourished, weighs 600g (1.3lb). 

 Your breasts weigh an extra 400g (0.9lb). 

 Your blood volume increases and weighs an extra 1,200g (2.6lb) 
 You have extra fluid in your body, and amniotic fluid around the baby, weighing 2,600g (5.7lb).
3 years ago

I'm within my weight gain range for my weight and height (i was below for quite alot of my preg) but now i'm nearing the top of my range so if i keep putting on like i have been this past few weeks and baby stays put for at least 2 more weeks i'll prob be above my recommended weight range :dohh:
i'm not fussed, i'll worry about it after he arrives. :baby:

i've not watched any harry potters i'm ashamed to say. the kids have tho. i may invest in a box set of them all when they release one.:thumbup:


----------



## purapura

Lol ladies, you make me laugh! Chelsea,2 stones sound good weight gain to me, and you look very good and slim if looking from the front (FB!).
Rebecca, 1 and a half stone its a very very good weight gain! Well done! 

I have put loads! 3 stones!!!! 
I knew I would, as that is what my mum gained with me and I was on a diet just before getting pregnant, so my body was missing a lot (had no cheese and no red meet for 1 year). 
So who should cry here... lol
I am not too worried, as I lost 3 stones before, so I can do it again.


----------



## purapura

Quick question, what thermometer (to check temperature) are you doing to use for the baby?


----------



## RebeccaG

Ooo well done for finding that info Chelsea! Makes me feel better! The weight must have gone somewhere not just on my bum!!! I am just soooo hungry at the moment - loving loving food! Had indian last night and ate loads! Not too fussed about the weight really, I guess it's one of the times you don't need to feel bad about piling on pounds! 
Harry Potter movies are great - the first few are not scary at all but the last few have been pretty scary! I'm waiting for the box set too! Love it!
Not sure about thermometer. Have heard the ear ones can sometimes not be that accurate as they have such tiny ears that it can't get accurate reading. Under arm is apparently best place to check temperature when new born or up bum (don't fancy that though). x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> you look very good and slim if looking from the front (FB!).
> Rebecca, 1 and a half stone its a very very good weight gain! Well done!
> 
> 
> I have put loads! 3 stones!!!!
> I knew I would, as that is what my mum gained with me and I was on a diet just before getting pregnant, so my body was missing a lot (had no cheese and no red meet for 1 year).
> So who should cry here... lol
> I am not too worried, as I lost 3 stones before, so I can do it again.

ha ha thank you! i love that picture, it made me laugh when i took it. if i turn to the side my big round belly looks funny too! :haha:

yes i agree that 1.5stone is great rebecca :thumbup:


Wow! well done for losing all that weight! :thumbup: i only ever lose weight when i'm stressed or upset etc! so i know losing the weight after will be hard. i'm rubbish at exercise and i love food, i'm also the worlds laziest person too! :sleep: :dohh:




purapura said:


> Quick question, what thermometer (to check temperature) are you doing to use for the baby?

Do you mean room thermometer or one for checking babies temperature?


----------



## purapura

checking babies temperature. 

I am lazy too, I didnt do much exercise, only changed my diet and cut the portions size. I think I will lose quick after as I haven't been eating that bad (most of my meals and snacks are fruits and salads) so just cut on sweets and I am good to go :)


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i haven't got one yet. dug out my old one from when dd's were little but it doesn't work anymore :dohh: it was a digital one you put under an armpit or tongue. the best ones go in the ear i think but are really expensive. i'll probably get one the same as my old one :shrug:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Just looking on Ebay and there are some ear thermometers from recognized / respectable large brands at really good prices. i think i may get one. :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LINDAM-DIGITAL-2-1-EAR-FOREHEAD-BABY-THERMOMETER-/310321571260?pt=UK_Baby_safety_Thermometers_ET&hash=item48409b65bc#ht_1401wt_905

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Braun-Thermoscan-Compact-Ear-Thermometer-IRT3020-NEW-/150416036143?pt=UK_Baby_safety_Thermometers_ET&hash=item23057e912f#ht_812wt_905


----------



## purapura

Ok, thanks girls, other thing to think about.. Decisions, decisions...

We have the forehead thermometer at home, but I don't think its very accurate. It always show very low temperature for me, 34.5-35.5c.


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Braun-Thermoscan-Compact-Ear-Thermometer-IRT3020-NEW-/150416036143?pt=UK_Baby_safety_Thermometers_ET&hash=item23057e912f#ht_812wt_905

I found the same thermometer cheeper on amazon (not sure about delivery as we don't pay for it).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001Q3LWKW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## RebeccaG

Have heard the ear ones sometimes aren't so good as their ears are too tiny for it to fit properly. Might get one for when he is older but otherwise think I'll get one for under arm. Hoping to get Angelcare monitor - is that the one you have Vera? Does it have a talk back feature that you can talk to baby through monitor?


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, yes I have the Angelcare. I was looking if you could talk back to your baby, and can't find this info anywhere. I will ask hubby when he is back from work.


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh that would be great. As if it does then it is my perfect monitor!!! x


----------



## purapura

Checked with Hubby, he doesn't think it work both ways, you only can hear the baby...


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh Bum! Was hoping to have my monitor sorted! Was also hoping to go and get cotbed matress later on this afternoon but the mamas and papas one we wanted has sold out in Argos!


----------



## RebeccaG

Went into town today to post Charlie's card and completely forgot to post it!!!! ArghhhHH! How are you both? Any signs of your LOs coming? x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Went into town today to post Charlie's card and completely forgot to post it!!!! ArghhhHH! How are you both? Any signs of your LOs coming? x

i remembered to post today (i'm normally terrible at posting things).
Have been in agony this afternoon, not quite sure why? i think baby is really low and is pushing on everything down there, had really bad pains like when you need to poo (NICE!!) and i happened to be on way to asda! GREAT! luckily i had dh and dd's with me so i didnt have to push trolley or pack etc. :thumbup:
Been having strong BH too but nothing worth while! 
i think my little man will be in there for the long haul!

How about you? i think i saw in a thread you lost some plug?


----------



## RebeccaG

Not really sure what it was tbh! Was pretty gross! Haven't had anything since apart from really strong BH and shooting type pains when I decided to go on long walk with dogs! Nothing came of them though. Feel absolutely fine today - woke up at 7.15 and decided to go downstairs and clean the kitchen - completely! Not just my usual wipe down of all surfaces, I did the whole sweep floors, bleach floor, wipe cupboards etc.!! Not even a BH this morning!! Who knows what's going on?!! I don't really want him to come before wednesday anyway as have kitchen worktops being done Mon and Tues, and electrician on Wednesday. Also, my favourite mw will come if it's on Thurs, Fri or Sat or Sun! 
I think you'll be next Chelsea!!! I think you'll have a July baby!!! xxx


----------



## purapura

I posted my card yesterday. 

Rebecca, I think you will be first, then chelsea and I will stay here last. 
Don't worry girls, they will come out when they are ready... our boys taking their time. 

I have finally cleaned part of the nursery, and put all hubby's things in the office, he didn't seem to be upset about it. 
Cleaned all the furniture and put all the things in the drawers. All I need now is to finish the decoration- will be painting 3 pictures by myself- giraffe, lion and a zebra :)


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Not really sure what it was tbh! Was pretty gross! Haven't had anything since apart from really strong BH and shooting type pains when I decided to go on long walk with dogs! Nothing came of them though. Feel absolutely fine today - woke up at 7.15 and decided to go downstairs and clean the kitchen - completely! Not just my usual wipe down of all surfaces, I did the whole sweep floors, bleach floor, wipe cupboards etc.!! Not even a BH this morning!! Who knows what's going on?!! I don't really want him to come before wednesday anyway as have kitchen worktops being done Mon and Tues, and electrician on Wednesday. Also, my favourite mw will come if it's on Thurs, Fri or Sat or Sun!
> I think you'll be next Chelsea!!! I think you'll have a July baby!!! xxx

i get shooting pains, stitch pains, pains i can't describe! lol everything hurts atm! is that how you feel? i don't have any idea of when he will come i think august but hubby thinks july?? :shrug: 
i think one or both of you will be before me though! i can see me being last :cry:

lol. 




purapura said:


> I posted my card yesterday.
> 
> Rebecca, I think you will be first, then chelsea and I will stay here last.
> Don't worry girls, they will come out when they are ready... our boys taking their time.
> 
> I have finally cleaned part of the nursery, and put all hubby's things in the office, he didn't seem to be upset about it.
> Cleaned all the furniture and put all the things in the drawers. All I need now is to finish the decoration- will be painting 3 pictures by myself- giraffe, lion and a zebra :)



glad your nursery is finally underway :thumbup: i would love to see your pictures when you finished :flower:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Oh btw Vera i beat my score on Bejewelled but didn't move any places! :dohh:. it's about the only thing i do everyday now! :haha:

Gutted :cry:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh was having really strong stitch pains yesterday and felt things might even be happening but then today I have felt absolutely nothing - strange! My body is teasing me! My husband thinks he will be late ( I really hope not) as he thinks 11.08.11 will be a cool date of birth to have so he is hoping for that date ahahha! 
Vera that's great about your nursery all coming together! 
Went to post office today to try and sort out my passport forms etc with Charlie's card in my bag and ready to post! Still forgot to post it!!!!! Ahhhhhh! Getting my husband to take it to work on Monday with him to make sure it goes with his work post! Completely screwed up passport application today as well, all I had to do was sign in the box as lady in post office found that I had forgotten to sign a bit of it. She said 'make sure all your signature goes in the box' and I heard her but it didn't go in at all iykwim?! I'm sure there is something up with my brain at the moment! Anyway, I have a line that goes from my surname and sort of underlines my signature and it went way out of the box!!! Now I have to get it all done again!!!!!!!!!! Was soooo annoyed! That is the second time I have now tried to get my passport form sorted. (Rant over - sorry!) Charlie if you come online - I have a card that I am trying to get to youuuuuu! xxx


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Oh btw Vera i beat my score on Bejewelled but didn't move any places! :dohh:. it's about the only thing i do everyday now! :haha:
> 
> Gutted :cry:

lol, you need to do better then +10 points... :haha:

Loads of practice... :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

I woke up today with loads of pains in my "down there" area. It feels like "lightning" (hope it make sence) and more pressure. Are those pains normal? During one of the "lightning" I screamed as it was so painful. What is he doing there?

Oh and had loads of BH today- hey are getting really annoying.


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Went to post office today to try and sort out my passport forms etc with Charlie's card in my bag and ready to post! Still forgot to post it!!!!! Ahhhhhh! Getting my husband to take it to work on Monday with him to make sure it goes with his work post! Completely screwed up passport application today as well, all I had to do was sign in the box as lady in post office found that I had forgotten to sign a bit of it. She said 'make sure all your signature goes in the box' and I heard her but it didn't go in at all iykwim?! I'm sure there is something up with my brain at the moment! Anyway, I have a line that goes from my surname and sort of underlines my signature and it went way out of the box!!! Now I have to get it all done again!!!!!!!!!! Was soooo annoyed! That is the second time I have now tried to get my passport form sorted. (Rant over - sorry!)

:hugs:
Don't feel bad about yourself. I think we have a great excuse; pregnancy brain.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Aw Rebecca :hugs: what a nightmare! 

Vera i get those too, i think, like being stabbed in the crotch? 
my boy is moving alot at the moment and every movement is painful :-( i'm sure he's completely run out of room now! sometimes he also moves on my nerves and my leg will nearly give way. anyone else have this?

i never had any sort of pains like these with my daughters :shrug: i had normal movement pains when i was near full term and back pains but no nerve pains like i just described or stabbing pains in my 'lady bits'. :shrug:

My bh's have stepped up a notch and i've had some real strong ones but then i can go hours with none. i tend to trigger the stronger ones of them with certain movements like when i stand up, sit down, lean forwards or when baby moves. is that the same for any of you?


----------



## RebeccaG

It' so weird, will sometimes feel really strong BH and then other times absolutely nothing and feel fine. Trying to finish painting the hall. Just want everything to be ready. I really want him to be here Friday. Will be trying everything Thursday and Thursday evening!! x


----------



## purapura

Ok, Cookies are in the oven (30 min and then another tray goes in), now its time to prepare lunch... 

As per BH, I have them a lot, but also very irregular. I notice that there are a lot of things that triggers mine: If I walk, bend, laugh, cry, bumpy roads, roundabouts... 
driving is nightmare at the moment as I have non stop BH.. especially if hubby is driving, as he is not very patient.


----------



## RebeccaG

How were the cookies Vera? Having more cramps this afternoon and have a brown/red discharge, not loads but enough! Sorry I know that is really gross and prob major TMI!! Have text my mw to ask if it is the start of anything exciting or just normal preg stuff! Did you have anything like that with your daughters Chelsea? x
Happy 36 weeks Vera! You are nearly full term!!! wooo!


----------



## purapura

The cookies where good- they all gone now (hubby was very piggy).
Did you MW replied? what did she said?

Its been weird several days for me... I had 2 poos a day (a bit soft- sorry I know TMI!) and I am not hungry at all. Didn't have any lunch and not feeling hungry... What is going on there....

I had a MW appt today. Had a different MW as mine is on hols. The baby is fully engaged and ready to go :) had a bit of sugar in my urine, but she said to wait and see what will be in 2 weeks time. she also said the baby feels a bit big... EEEEk... around 9 lbs

Chelsea, how are you? I saw


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Rebecca it sounds like your next then!!! keep us posted! :thumbup: and no i never had any show/plug etc with tiffany and i only had my bloody show with kayleigh when i was actually in full blown labour at the birth center. 

Had mw today and baby has engaged more so thats good and my iron levels are good now so i can have my baby at the birth center yay!


----------



## RebeccaG

Really pleased about your iron levels! The pictures of the cookies looked amazing - not surprised they are all gone!!
Spoke to mw who said it sounded like a show and maybe the start of things so who knows?! I doubt it though. Have had some more paracetamol and cramps have gone so I think it could be a while yet! And it's not Friday yet baby!! Hahah! She told me to call if contractions or more show or waters etc. Have had some more BH this evening and one really really strong one that I thought might be a contraction but nothing since. It's just so annoying not knowing!! 
No I won't be before you Chelsea! xxx


----------



## purapura

How do you feel today ladies? any progress?

I will be so lonely here with ought you :( its such a shame that I am 2 weeks behind. Hubby asked for baby to stay in there for another 3 weeks, as he didn't finish all his work yet... lol 

Chelsea those are great news about your iron! 

Rebecca its friday tomorrow, so I will cross my fingers for you.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I feel fine today. I hoped aquanatal yesterday might get things moving but nothing apart from the normal irregular bh's. 
I really don't feel baby will be here any time soon. 
I might take kids for a walk down to the beach later but don't really like walking too far with out dh and he's at work. 
If your Liam is big Vera you don't want him hanging in there for too long! Lol


----------



## RebeccaG

I really have no idea what is going on with my body!!! Had more stuff this afternoon - seems to be linked to when I have cramps. Getting bit paranoid that it could be trickle of waters and that if that is browny colour - baby could have got stressed and it could be meconium? Think I might phone mw again later - god they are gonna get annoyed with me!!! 
Well pool is all blown up and dining room has been converted! So if all does happen we are sort of ready I guess. Although am worrying that I haven't got a nightie!! All the lists say nightie!! 
I don't think you will be far behind Vera! Did you get the results back from your GD tests? Saw on other thread that mw said you are measuring big? xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

im glad you have written on bnb Rebecca i was just checking to see if you had and if not i was going to check your fb in case you'd gone into labour! i think your LO wil be here by this time next week. 

i'd ring mw if your concerned, it's better to be safe if your unsure. :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Do you think it could be waters and meconium?? I would say it's more rusty colour??? But it's quite watery? I bet this will go on for ages and both of you will have had your babies and I will still be having cramps and grossness!! Hahha! Baby still moving about so I hope he is alright in there. xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Going to phone mw now just to check I think...


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i cant offer any help as like ive said before i never had any signs with dd's (not even braxton hicks), no shows/plugs, no clearout, waters breaking/leaking, no nesting etc etc. my contractions just randomly started and off i'd go  lol 

please call her and update me. i'll keep checking the thread (inbetween playing bejewelled on fb) lol


----------



## RebeccaG

Phoned up and she is going to pop over and see me just to make sure it is a show/plug and not waters. She thinks more likely a show. I hope it is and nothing else! Will let you know what she says. Cramps have stopped again and haven't had more stuff so had to go and fish old pad out of the bin as she wants to see it to check what it is! ewww
Bejewelled???? What? Will check it out!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> haven't had more stuff so had to go and fish old pad out of the bin as she wants to see it to check what it is! ewww


:sick:

the joys ay! lol. once your pregnant you do things you'd never imagine doing! lol


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I hope its just some another sign that your boy will be here soon.

YES Bejewelled! You better join us... Chelsea is kicking my butt :) 

Chelsea, if you had no signs with your DDs, it means you can go into labour and minute now... Please let us know if you do... 

I am so excited for you both.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Vera kicked my butt last week though!


----------



## RebeccaG

Well, mw came over to check and she was unsure from the pad whether it was show or waters so she suggested I go to hospital for internal!! Anyway, cut a long story short as only just got back - it is looking like show which is good. Everything else is all good so will now just wait and see I guess. You will be down to single figures soon with your count down in days Chelsea!!! 
Will have a look at bejewelled! xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Thanks for updating. How are you this morning? Anything happened for anyone over night? 

Xx


----------



## purapura

Yes. I was not hungry at all for about 2-3 weeks (didn't have any lunch/dinner for weeks) and this night suddenly my body decided I should eat. I was soooo hungry at night! lol my fridge is literally empty now :(

except that nothing! how are you?


----------



## RebeccaG

Had some bad cramps in the night but apart from that no nothing to report! Nothing that paracetamol doesn't cure so they def cant be the real deal!! I was at the hospital when I had cramps tho as they noticed my whole stomach going hard and then more stuff on the pad -ewww. They suggested going for some walks today to get things going more. Am meeting up with some friends and their babies this morning, and this afternoon I will take the dogs out. Just getting bit fed up with all these twinges and thoughts of is it? isn't it? My poor husband is looking shattered this morning after 2 nights of me being crampy and wondering if things are happening. 
Haha Vera - I know what you mean! I am starving and so thirsty all the time! Can't get enough water with ice. I have to stop myself having too much diet coke (hardly use to drink it before being preggers) as baby gets quite excited on it I think!!! Just love love really cold drinks at the moment. I made this amazing chocolate fridge cake the other day - you melt loads of dark chocolate (I used the really cheap chocolate from ASDA - soooo goood!) with butter and golden syrup. Then mix in loads of good stuff you have around basically! I put in broken orios, broken digestive biscuits, rice crispies, raisins etc. Stir it all in and then put it in a tray and fridge! AMAZING! Need to go and buy more chocolate to do some more - could be a great labour snack!!! xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I have sausage fingers lol but no signs of labour. :-( 
Well we are still here Vera, I wander how Rebecca is? 
I have added 3 ladies from aquanatal on fb as we may not see each other again, we are all due in the same week, they are due 10th, 13th and 14th. I feel like the first thing I do ever morning is check to see if anyone is having or has had their baby! Lol. Xx


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> I feel like the first thing I do ever morning is check to see if anyone is having or has had their baby! Lol. Xx

Hahha! Yes also feel like I'm doing that too! Especially since Charlie had hers!! xx


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> I have sausage fingers lol but no signs of labour. :-(
> I feel like the first thing I do ever morning is check to see if anyone is having or has had their baby! Lol. Xx

Lol, I also have notice my fingers on my hands are definitely swollen :( very unpleasant feeling. I did managed to take my ring off.

I am checking only on you girls. Rest of my friends are due after me. 
I want to see things happening.. lol 

Ok, I am off to my physio. I hope they will be able to help me a bit with my pains ...


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> I made this amazing chocolate fridge cake the other day - you melt loads of dark chocolate (I used the really cheap chocolate from ASDA - soooo goood!) with butter and golden syrup. Then mix in loads of good stuff you have around basically! I put in broken orios, broken digestive biscuits, rice crispies, raisins etc. Stir it all in and then put it in a tray and fridge! AMAZING! Need to go and buy more chocolate to do some more - could be a great labour snack!!! xxx

I thought they say to take healthy snacks... lol
It sounds really yummy! but unfortunately I am off chocolate at the moment... :shrug:


----------



## RebeccaG

Well I have had lots of cuddles with 3 newborn babies this morning so perhaps that will get things going! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

3!! thats being greedy! lol. i had to go into town n i felt him really pressing down when i was walking about. because my feet are swollen i couldn't walk for long but i really want to get things moving! now dh is home i might try and persuade him to come for a walk with me. i'll just rest my feet when i get in. 

lol the people on my status make me laugh! as soon as you mention swelling it MUST be pre-eclampsia (sp?) :dohh: if i thought for a second i had it i'd be straight over to l&d!!

bless them!


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> lol the people on my status make me laugh! as soon as you mention swelling it MUST be pre-eclampsia (sp?) :dohh: if i thought for a second i had it i'd be straight over to l&d!!
> 
> bless them!

I know what you mean about the preeclamspia thing!! That's what everyone says to me too! I have read and mw has said that swelling is actually pretty normal in late pregnancy, especially in the summer months! All of the ladies from NCT classes were all swollen up and are only just going down after giving birth couple of weeks ago and into normal shoes and getting rings back on etc. I have been swollen for couple of weeks now and had blood pressure checked yesterday and all good so I'm not worried - it's just uncomfortable! 
I know 3 babies! So cute! I said today to Claire that Harry was a great name and was on our list and joked that we couldn't have it now!! We all had a laugh about it! There are 5 baby girls in our group and only 2 boys so far and I'm the last :( as they have all been early with their babies!! So got to cuddle Harry, Vesper (love that name!) and Amelia - all very very cute and makes me want my baby out so much!!! :baby:
Have had more of the same sort of pains etc but nothing major. Think this is really gonna drag! Having a hot curry tonight and when my husband gets home will take the dogs out. Was going to take them on my own but panicked about getting stuck my the river with 2 dogs and my waters going!!! Could be embarrassing!! :blush:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Morning ladies :flower: 

I'm still without my baby boy :-(
How about you? 

Did you go for your walk Rebecca? Did it do anything? 

Xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Didn't go for a walk in the end as my husband got back really late from work and my feet were ENORMOUS - couldn't actually get any of my shoes on!! Did walk to get indian takeaway though, wearing DH shoes which were way too big! Woke up in the night with cramping pains. Got up early this morning and went for lovely long walk - OMG! Bought on really strong pains! Had so much pressure down there!! Really thought something was gonna burst in there! Going to go for another walk this evening and will have a bath with clary sage, eat the left over curry and maybe try some other things if my husband is lucky!!! hahah! xxx


----------



## purapura

What is clary sage for? 
I got crutches yesterday from the physic. brought them home, and as my hubby saw them he couldn't stop laughing... he was hopping around the house with them... I couldn't stop laughing. 

How are your fingers today? Mine seem a bit better. but feet are still swollen.


----------



## RebeccaG

Not really sure what clary sage is meant to be for, just know that you can't use until 37 weeks. I think it helps relax you in labour and helps with contractions. I just find it really relaxing. Chelsea might know more though.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

me?? i know nothing! lol

hang on while i google :thumbup:

well from what i've read its supposed to bring on labour but no one really explains how? worth a try i suppose. :shrug:

i haven't done anything really apart from my EPO i now insert 2 x 1000mg at night as well as taking one orally. i keep meaning to do some walking though but hubby never wants to come with me and i don't want to go alone. 

Congrats on your crutches Vera!! sounds like you and hubby had great fun with them! :haha:

my fingers are still swollen but my feet are no as bad as yesterday. i think it was the standing up ironing for over an hour that done it! :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaG

yeh goes to show ironing is no good for anyone haha! Not sure I believe clary sage brings on labour as that is what I read as well... certainly hasn't for me! It is relaxing tho I find. Am also taking 2xEPO not sure if it's doing anything. 
I posted earlier about being swollen and another lady suggested flight socks - so I might try and get a pair of those tomo. xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Went to supermarket earlier and was having such strong pains, then came home had paracetamol - seemed to work and then took dogs out, more pains and now NOTHING!!!!! OMG!!! My husband went out with some of his friends for curry this evening and I was convinced that if he was out something was bound to happen!!! But no! I want this baby out!!! Keep reading posts of ppl that are due after me that have had their baby!!! Have been on the ball all evening and he is moving like crazy!!! Actually hurts a bit with how much he moving and pressing down! 
Really hope it's going to be cooler tomo - last night and today was unbearable! xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I feel the same Rebecca :-( 
Since my walk yesterday I've had random pains but nothing regular :-( I've just had a bit of diarrhoea (tmi) this morning so I'm hoping that's a sign?! And not just a dodgy meal! Lol xx


----------



## RebeccaG

xxchelseaxx said:


> I I've just had a bit of diarrhoea (tmi) this morning so I'm hoping that's a sign?! And not just a dodgy meal! Lol xx

Sounds promising! I kept waking up in the night last night thinking my waters had broken!! Seemed to have loads of very watery discharge - now that is TMI!!! hahah! You need to have your baby boy before I can have mine!! You are 2 days before me. So when you have yours I will know that I have 2 days to get ready!!! 
Thank god it's cooler today and I'm not sweating everywhere!! Supposed to have yoga later but feel so tired :sleep:
Will go for another walk later - tried everything yesterday, curry, walk, epo etc etc!! Not convinced any of those things really work - I think it's just been coincidence for those women that have their baby just after going for a walk or having sex etc. xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Why hasn't my ticker changed?! Should be 39 and 1 - Please don't tell me time is standing still!!!!!!


----------



## purapura

:hugs: :hugs: you will have your boys soon, don't worry.
I don't really believe those things (walk, spicy food, sex...) can help, They will come out only when ready. 

I asked my mum if she had any signs with me, and she said that she had non. The only think she notice before going to labour is her nose and her lower lip became very large and swollen. :shrug: So now I am looking everyday in the mirror for something like that, lol

I woke up so sweaty tonight, was sure I had temperature. I hope its not going to be so hot today.


----------



## RebeccaG

Waters have gone!!! Eeee! No contractions tho. Midwife has said things should start to pick up. Don't say anything on facebook about it though as family will start to worry etc. xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Actually will fb you! Nothing too exciting to report


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i hope things are moving for you Rebecca. :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

I want to go to B&Q but can't move from my laptop as I want to know if there is any progression for Rebecca. Well, I'll pop there quickly and will be back very soon (Hope there will be news).


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> I want to go to B&Q but can't move from my laptop as I want to know if there is any progression for Rebecca. Well, I'll pop there quickly and will be back very soon (Hope there will be news).

lol. :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Just got back - baby all happy and comfy in there! Have prob had a total of 3 contractions since last night, so not great really! Have been booked in for 8am tomo if nothing happens :( Send me contraction vibes ladies!! xxx


----------



## purapura

contraction vibes!!! :dust::yipee:

I am just back and very disappointed to see nothing happened! 
At least they gave you another 24 hours. I hope you will have you LO tonight! 
I am starting to have pains and cramps... Eeeek! 
Not yet baby, Daddy has a lot of work to do still before you are here... :dohh:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

aw Rebecca :hugs:

:dust: <----------------------------- contraction vibes!!

Come on baby, mummy wants a dip in the pool!!! 

I really hope things kick off tonight for you! most of all i'm glad lo is ok and not distressed. Either way you'll have your baby by monday at the latest :thumbup:


Vera you better not have your lo before me!!! i dont want to be last when im due first!! lmao!!


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Vera you better not have your lo before me!!! i dont want to be last when im due first!! lmao!!

Lol, I don't want him out before you have yours either. My hubby was so terreffied yesterday when I had some of my pains so he went and order my tens machine quickly, lol, just in case... I hope it will work, as it is expensive even for hire...


----------



## RebeccaG

I know, I guess I need to be grateful that he is ok in there. It's just really upsetting to think that I might have to be hooked up to a drip with no chance of homebirth or even using the pool. Have had another contraction since being home. Going on a really long walk in a bit so hoping that will help move things along.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i really hope you get your home birth. One of the things that worries me is that i'll go overdue or something and my water-birth wont happen. it's horrible to plan and get all psyched-up and ready for something only to have it pulled away at the last minute! :hugs:

at the end of the day we want 4 healthy babies between us but it's still disapointing when something goes awry! (sp?)


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, just saw pics on FB of your nursery (the cot with the pics) looks lovely ! well done. I have finished mine as well, will post pics soon.

Rebecca, how are you?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Aw thanks. i think its naff personally but money and the fact he needs to share with his sister meant it couldnt be as good as i'd like. im still waiting for a couple of bits to complete it. 

yes please upload pics of yours. did you manage to do some pictures?


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I hope something started for you at night, and you are about to have your boy now! If not, goodluck with the induction! :hugs:


----------



## CEM1805

Aww how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have finally caught up with your msgs and cannot believe Rebecca's waters have gone and at this moment she could be in labour or with her baby boy!!!!!! :o) YAH!!!! 

I will keep this page up all of today although I know when I had Phoebe I didn't manage to get on here that quickly obviously and husband did it for me on fb!

I really do not envy you ladies being heavily pregnant in this heat :o( Sending you hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Aw thanks. i think its naff personally but money and the fact he needs to share with his sister meant it couldnt be as good as i'd like. im still waiting for a couple of bits to complete it.
> 
> yes please upload pics of yours. did you manage to do some pictures?

Yes, its is on my FB... 

I know what you mean, mine is not exactly what I wanted either, as we are living in rented house, so had to use what I had in the room (couldn't paint the walls). And yes, money was also an issue :cry:


----------



## purapura

Charlie, It is difficult indeed. Not so much the heat as the back pains and other pains everywhere. I feel like I am falling apart slowly.

Its great to see you here again. :hugs:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

your pictures are amazing Vera!!! =D&gt; You have the cot i wanted, i had the same for my girls! it was from mothercare :thumbup:

great to see you back charlie :happydance:

i wander how rebecca is? i hope things are going well for her! :flower:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> your pictures are amazing Vera!!! =D&gt; You have the cot i wanted, i had the same for my girls! it was from mothercare :thumbup:

Thanks :flower: 
I love this cot! we bought it for £25 :happy dance: from Ebay. 
I didn't hear anything from you today, started thinking you are giving birth already... :winkwink:


----------



## CEM1805

Aww thanks. I have just checked FB to see if either of you had gone into labour as I was thinking the same as Vera that you had started too Chelsea lol!! 

Aww sorry to hear that you are in pain! Long baths....that is a bargain cot!!! Well done you and both your nurseries look lovely! 

xxx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

No such luck :-( 

Did you paint the pictures from your imagination or did you find a picture you liked and copied it yourself? You are very talented. 

I really want to know if Rebecca got her homebirth, I know on her other thread she said she was having contractions this morning so I hope they were enough that she didn't need induction or hospital. 

I'm really wanting my lo to get a move on, I'm jealous of all these people having their babies!


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, how are u today? I don't want to be left alone here, waiting... :cry:

Yes, the painting are from my imagination. There where suppose to be 3 but I finished only 2 so far. 

Did you hear anything from Rebecca? I hope all went well for her.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

it's ok Vera i'm still here with you!! :thumbup:

i was thinking from your LMP weren't you due on the 12th? was it the scan that changed your dates? you say liam is measuring bigger, maybe he will be due the 12th after all and the scan was wrong :shrug:

i will still be here with you until liam arrives, even if i have my baby before you, i spend my life on the computer! lol. :haha:
Plus the birth center will only let women stay for 6/8 hours then you have to go home as they are withdrawing postnatal stays from Monday! you can go there to have your baby but once you have had a wee, baby has had a feed and everyone is all ok you go home. the joys of under staffing and NHS cuts!! 

I haven't heard from Rebecca, i presume it must have been a hospital birth as i'm sure if she had stayed at home she would have popped on to announce the new arrival :shrug:. i hope what ever has happened she and baby are ok. i hate waiting and wandering if things are alright. :nope:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Yes, the painting are from my imagination. There where suppose to be 3 but I finished only 2 so far.


how long did they take you to do? you should make a set and sell them on amazon or ebay. they are great. i would defiantly buy them. i'm really impressed :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> purapura said:
> 
> 
> Yes, the painting are from my imagination. There where suppose to be 3 but I finished only 2 so far.
> 
> 
> how long did they take you to do? you should make a set and sell them on amazon or ebay. they are great. i would defiantly buy them. i'm really impressed :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks :blush:
It took quite a while as I haven't done this for 5 years now. I am a bit slow. 
And the materials are not too cheap either. But I guess with practise it can be done faster. I was actually thinking of selling paintings. Maybe it can be my little income while on Mat leave.


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> it's ok Vera i'm still here with you!! :thumbup:
> 
> i was thinking from your LMP weren't you due on the 12th? was it the scan that changed your dates? you say liam is measuring bigger, maybe he will be due the 12th after all and the scan was wrong :shrug:
> 
> i will still be here with you until liam arrives, even if i have my baby before you, i spend my life on the computer! lol. :haha:
> Plus the birth center will only let women stay for 6/8 hours then you have to go home as they are withdrawing postnatal stays from Monday! you can go there to have your baby but once you have had a wee, baby has had a feed and everyone is all ok you go home. the joys of under staffing and NHS cuts!!

:happydance: thanks! I was already worried. 
I was due on the 12th, but moved 2 weeks behind at my 10weeks scan. But at 16 weeks, 20 weeks and 30 weeks scan they estimated that I am 4-5 days further, but never changed my due date. So I think I should be around the 38+1 now. I hope that means he will arrive 4-5 days before my Due date.. (please baby!).

Its the same at our hospital, they say that they will keep you 6 hours, and then please be gone... :dohh: although if everything is fine I prefer to go home as soon as possible. 

Do you have any pains/signs at all? I have nothing, and it feels weird as I bought I will feel different so close to my due date... I feel much better then few weeks back... :dohh:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i get strong bh now and again but nothing else. :nope: i feel exactly the same as i did over a week ago. 

i hope he comes soon. due date tomorrow would be a good day for his arrival, plus if he comes tomorrow my mw will be able to deliver him :happydance: come on LO!!!


----------



## purapura

I couldn't hold myself back, and wrote on Rebecca's wall... :dohh: Now I really hope they are well.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i feel i should now as i'm the only one who hasn't! ill go write now. hope she doesnt mind everyone knowing before she's announced it. this is one thing that worries me. i will tell family and close friends not to write on fb until we have officially announced it ourselves. i know some people don't mind i just really want to do it myself. i'm abit of a control freak like that! lol :haha:


----------



## purapura

I know what you mean. But I saw that so many people already wrote on her wall, it can't do much damage now I guess... Hope she doesn't mind.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

ive just written too, thinking the same as you that many others have written. just have to wait to hear the details now!!! 
xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Thanks for your messages ladies!! It was not what I had planned. So as you know my waters went on Thursday morning and no contractions and they were threatening me with induction drips etc! Well contractions started on Friday night and so was up all night with contractions timing them etc. Phoned mw at 6am and she came over with her kit and examined me and I was 4cm. Tried Gas and Air which made me vomit everywhere several times so got the pool up and going and that felt amazing. But as day progressed the contraction became stronger and less often so got out of the pool at 7cm. Was fully dilated at 4.30 and tried pushing but nothing was really happening. After pushing for 3 hours midwives were starting to get concerned as I had become so tired and in lots of pain with no pain relief etc. So ended up getting an ambulance to hospital where they had to to spinal block and ventouse as although his head was so so low they could see it when I pushed it wasn't completely straight so it wouldnt pass through the pelvis. Anyway! Just got back from hospital - our perfect little boy still without a name was born last night at 22.32 and is so gorgeous! Hospital were amazing although the ward was awful as didnt sleep at all due to other screaming babies or ppl buzzing or strange sensations from urinary catheter or mw doing checks on ppl. Havent slept in 2 nights - feel utter crap but have a gorgeous baby and would do it all again! xxx god that was a long message!


----------



## purapura

Rebecca! So good to hear from you! I am so sorry you didn't have your home birth after all, but no induction and he is here and healthy! and that is what most important. Well done for doing it all without any pain relief (wow)! Sound like you had quite an experience! Get some rest and take good care of your self and of your baby boy, and then come back here to report how you are doing! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower::flower:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

wow! ive been worried about you!! im sorry it didnt quite go according to plan :hugs: however he's here and healthy so you must be so happy! :happydance:

did they have to do an episiotomy for a ventouse? (ouchie)! what did he weigh? looking forward to some pics and a name. sorry for my questions lol i'm such a stalker :thumbup:

Thanks for updating us. i can go to bed knowing your both healthy and happy. :hugs:


----------



## purapura

Happy due date Chelsea! I really hope something will start for you soon!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Thank you Vera :happydance: 

Been having strong braxton hicks through the night and today but they are totally irregular, however I hope this means something is on the horizon! Fingers crossed!! 

How are you feeling today Vera? Xxx


----------



## purapura

Oh, I really hope for you that he will make an appearance soon! I am already getting so Impatient, so I can just imagine how you feel! 

I feel alright today. just the same as any other day :( 
I know I still have about 2 weeks to go, but I am getting worried that it will start without any warning...


----------



## RebeccaG

Yeh had episiotomy. so basically went from completely natural at home with only water for pain relief only to get full on theatre drama with all the pain relief the end! He really is worth it though. weighs a good 7lb 10.
Chelsea its your due date today! I thought of you this morning!! Im sure things will happen soon. I went from feeling nothing to feeling it all! xxx


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I am just glad that in the end you and the baby is safe. When are you showing us some pics? I am Impatient to see him... :) 
Overall what is most important is that you are both healthy and together :)

Chelsea, any news? how are you today?

I had such a bad night! woke up so many times with unidentified pains and aches


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Yeh had episiotomy. so basically went from completely natural at home with only water for pain relief only to get full on theatre drama with all the pain relief the end! He really is worth it though. weighs a good 7lb 10.
> Chelsea its your due date today! I thought of you this morning!! Im sure things will happen soon. I went from feeling nothing to feeling it all! xxx

Gosh that must have been really scary! i'm getting a little nervous now i must admit! i know whats coming! lol

Have you got a name yet? 



purapura said:


> Chelsea, any news? how are you today?
> 
> I had such a bad night! woke up so many times with unidentified pains and aches

i had strong bh all yesterday and by 3;30 was getting them every 5-10 mins (not painful just very intense and uncomfortable). around 7pm all stopped and only the odd one this morning :growlmad:

going to walk dogs later in the hope of starting them off again. come on baby!!! 
i have found sleeping very hard this last 2 nights especially, everything seems to be uncomfortable or causes aches and pains. :dohh:


----------



## purapura

> going to walk dogs later in the hope of starting them off again. come on baby!!!
> i have found sleeping very hard this last 2 nights especially, everything seems to be uncomfortable or causes aches and pains. :dohh:

So, did the walk helped? are the BH back? Come one baby, don't make your mummy upset :happydance:

I have been on my feet the whole day today, since 08:00... Have some guests coming over so have been cleaning and backing the whole day! I am exhausted! :sleep:

I have to ask if you saw your LO doing something that looks like breathing... He has hiccups, but I have also notice something that look like fast breathing... so cute! :kiss:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

no the walk didnt help just gave me bad back and hips :-( 

i have noticed breathing type movement aswell, and also baby does really fast movement like when a dog scratches his ears/head?! thats what it feels like baby is doing?! its really fast! lol


i bet you are very tired after being so busy! put your feet up and relax :thumbup:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Vera? has Liam made an appearance yet? xxx


----------



## purapura

Nope, The working hard the whole day yesterday didn't help. Had some strong BH and nothing :( Now I start to think he will not come before I will be 40 weeks. Maybe even go overdue :(

I want to feel some pains!!!

How are you today?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Much the same really. Been out to walk dogs and I have aqua natal later and a sweep with mw after so hopefully one of those things will get things going! Lol xx


----------



## purapura

My fingers crossed for you. Its not even fun anymore baby! come out!

I think that we can't really central anything. They will come out when they want :(


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Another of my friends has had her baby early :-( 

Lol


----------



## purapura

Oh no :( I mean great for her, but not so great that you have to wait for yours!


----------



## RebeccaG

I have a strong feeling about you today Chelsea! It is my official due date so a baby will be born!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Vera - you really need to take it easy!!! Your poor back and feet! 

It is so strange that Im a mummy!!! Still cant believe it. He is such a monkey- change him in to nice clean nappy and clothes and then literally 5 minutes later will do massive loud poo that stinks!!! He managed to get it all over his clothes today as well so needed yet another outfit change! Im hoping that I will get better at all of this!!! xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Forgot to say (sorry if tmi moment) but we had lots of sex the night before my waters went and Im sure thats what did it. Thinking of you lovelies! x


----------



## purapura

Rebecca, I already said to my hubby that after he will finish his work (He has a contract finishing in a week time) he is up for a treat... lol

I am sure you are already great mummy, but with the time you will become an expert! 

I also think that things will start for you tonight or tomorrow Chelsea! Lets hope I am right :)


----------



## purapura

I have notice a strange rush on my heads and my hands are swollen. Asked the MW and she said it could be hormones or a sign for things... yeah, right.... :)|


----------



## RebeccaG

Does it itch Vera? 
I wonder if anything happened for Chelsea?!! 
Was awake every hour last night! He is sooooo hungry all the time! xxx

Oh he now has a name!!! Benjamin!


----------



## purapura

RebeccaG said:


> Does it itch Vera?
> I wonder if anything happened for Chelsea?!!
> Was awake every hour last night! He is sooooo hungry all the time! xxx
> 
> Oh he now has a name!!! Benjamin!

Nop it doesn't itch. Ad it seem to be gone today :shrug:

Little Benjamin! Lovely name! :thumbup: 
Are you calling him Benjamin, or will there be a shorter version? Ben?


----------



## purapura

Happy anniversary Chelsea and Lee! 
Any news?


----------



## xxchelseaxx

RebeccaG said:


> Forgot to say (sorry if tmi moment) but we had lots of sex the night before my waters went and Im sure thats what did it. Thinking of you lovelies! x

My hubby will not even entertain the idea in the slightest! lol. and tbh i don't think i'd want to either.



RebeccaG said:


> Does it itch Vera?
> I wonder if anything happened for Chelsea?!!
> Was awake every hour last night! He is sooooo hungry all the time! xxx
> 
> Oh he now has a name!!! Benjamin!

i love the name. my aunt called her little boy Benjamin but they call him Ben most of the time. 



My sweep was pretty uncomfortable, i had a posterior cervix which she pulled forward !! (ouch)!! i'm already 2-3cm apparently so hopefully now cervix is under his head, instead of behind it, things will get moving! fingers crossed! 

how are you today vera? 

Rebecca are you managing to nap in the day time? how are you feeling? still sore i bet!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Happy anniversary Chelsea and Lee!
> Any news?

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## purapura

I have loads of very strong BH when I am walking for the last 2 days, but they die off the moment I am back home and sit down.. :( 
Also wanted to ask if its normal for Liam to move less this days? I had a MW appt yesterday and his HB was just fine, but I have notice that he is moving less. Not sure if to worry or not.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

my LO has hardly moved at all today, maybe a few wiggles but thats it. he's so squashed in there when he does move it hurts like hell! i think it's lack of space as his hb was also fine yesterday. i wouldn't worry. :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaG

Oooo Chelsea! Sounds like things are gonna happen very soon! Full moon I think tomorrow as well! 2-3 cm! Definitely have some sex!!! hahah
Yeh imagine it will get shortened to Ben especially as he gets older. 
Finding it really hard to sleep during the day - haven't managed to so far anyway as he is always wanting feeding and then he will sleep for maybe an hour but I will be holding him as don't want to put him down and him wake up!!! 
Still feeling really sore yes. Really notice if I forget to take my concoction of drugs! xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i'm still here! no baby yet :-( 

been into town, asda shopping and for a walk down the beach. got some jelly like stuff when i went to toilet after our walk. don't know if it's my show? bit gross though! :sick: 
off for a bath with my clary sage radox and then for a bounce on my ball. kids have gone to mums ready for their holiday tomorrow so if he came tonight at least they would be able to see him before they go! 

cumon baby! :baby:

how are you feeling Vera? 

rebecca i will be sending your card soon, i keep forgetting! :dohh:


----------



## purapura

Oh, 'jelly like stuff' sounds promising! I hope it means things are about to start. Keep me updated. 

Nothing here at all! There are more things happening in the sahara desert then here :dohh:
Oh, I finally received my sugar test results... I am all good! my sugar levels are very good :thumbup:. More cake for me... :winkwink:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

purapura said:


> Oh, 'jelly like stuff' sounds promising! I hope it means things are about to start. Keep me updated.
> 
> Nothing here at all! There are more things happening in the sahara desert then here :dohh:
> Oh, I finally received my sugar test results... I am all good! my sugar levels are very good :thumbup:. More cake for me... :winkwink:


Been having some contractions. going to start timing them now. :thumbup:
please send me lots of contraction dust! i really need this to be it!! :happydance:

Vera share the cake! lol. i only bought apple pies at asda :dohh:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Also please do not mention anything i say on here on fb. :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Been having some contractions. going to start timing them now. :thumbup:
> please send me lots of contraction dust! i really need this to be it!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I can't believe it, I missed it by 1 day. Said it will be 40+3... but its 40+4! 
I hope you will have an easy and quick birth! Update when you can... but I will assume you are too busy giving birth if I will not hear from you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purapura

xxchelseaxx said:


> Also please do not mention anything i say on here on fb. :thumbup:

No problem, don't worry. :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, I hope u will have your boy very soon! It looks like our boys might share a birthday :) woke up with horrible pains!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

ooooo ladies!! Been thinking about you both! As soon as I read about the lovely jelly stuff hahah I thought ooooo I bet on the next page you say about contractions!! Fantastic. Thinking of you! 
Vera - how are the pains? It would be so funny if you both had your boys on the same day! xxx


----------



## purapura

I am at the hospital, having contractions. I had some bleeding and no jelly :) so went in to be checked. Still waiting for the doctor... Will update


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hi ladies. To let you know I had my Jaxon at 2:20am weighing 9lb6oz. Will update more later. Vera I hope this is it for you too and we have boys on the same day  

Please don't put anything on facebook :thumbup: thanks ladies. :flower:


----------



## RebeccaG

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## RebeccaG

Such fantastic news Chelsea!!!! A big boy too!! I knew it was coming for you!!! What did I say?!! xxxx Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## RebeccaG

Vera - this all sounds like it could be it for you too!! eeeee! I am so excited!!! Yes keep updating!! xxx Ooo we are a week apart! x


----------



## RebeccaG

I can see that I'm going to be glued to this today!!!! I have been very good Chelsea and resisted the urge to say anything on facebook - even though someone has posted asking if there is any news etc. Really want to say YES!!!! xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Vera how you getting on? xx


----------



## purapura

My contractions stop for now :( it look like the bleeding was my show...
Will go for a walk later hoping to start the contractions again. I hope to meet my boy today or tomorrow.


----------



## purapura

Congratulations Chelsea!!! Can't wait to see pics! Hope u feeling well.


----------



## RebeccaG

Oooo excellent Vera! Sounds like things are happening for you! eeeee xxx


----------



## RebeccaG

Please keep me updated Vera!!! x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Hope things are moving for you Vera  xx


----------



## RebeccaG

I think things are happening for Vera - she has gone very quiet!!! Finding it hard to contain my excitement!! Keep thinking that this time last week I was in lots of pain and in 2nd stage, little did I know I would have 6 hours of it! x


----------



## purapura

Nope, just was trying to sleep, but was awaken after 2 hours with horrible contraction. They are so painful when I am laying down. Had only 4 of them last hour. I had some more before when went for a walk. Will take hubby for a longer walk later.


----------



## RebeccaG

ooooo Vera!! It's starting!! Get on the ball otherwise! xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

That is what it was like for me Vera. You can certainly tell the difference between strong bh and a REAL contraction when it hits you! I hope your walk later brings you lots of pain :) hopefully tomorrow we will all have our babies! :happydance:


----------



## purapura

Thanks ladies. Having my tea, and bouncing on my ball :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Just think each contraction is bringing your baby closer!!! xx


----------



## purapura

Ok, having 8-6 min between contractions now. Its been like this for 1 and a half hours. wish me luck ladies. I want to meet my boy tonight
And bloody hell, it hurts!!!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Wishing you a speedy delivery. Look forward to hearing all about it :) xx


----------



## purapura

Had my boy!!! He is amazing! Still sleeping. I managed to sleep about 5 hours tonight! 
He was born last night at 20:12 weigting 7lbs 9oz. Had very long active labor. Hope I will be going home tonight.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Well done Vera. Hope you are home soon. :flower: 

Big hugs to you and Liam :hugs: now all our babies are here at last! Let the fun begin :)


----------



## RebeccaG

That is so great Vera!! And a good size! Well done you! Sending you lots of hugs!! xxx


----------



## purapura

Back from the hospital. Had to stay in for 2 nights because had a tear inside, was walking with a catheter... Very unpleasant. I am doing well now. 

I waned to ask you girls; is gas in babys is normal at this stage? Mine is really suffering :(


----------



## purapura

Chelsea, how do you feel? How is jaxon?
Rebecca? How is your little Benjamin? Did you managed to sleep a bit?


----------



## RebeccaG

Try having breaks when feeding him and sitting him straight rubbing his back to get him to burp. Some friends of ours use Infacol and say that helps. 
Benjamin is sooooo lovely - love him so much! Even when he is awake in the middle of the night wanting more food! He sleps really well last night! Was only up every 3 hours! Night before he was awake every hour! 
How is little Liam apart from the gas? Really can't wait to see pictures! xxx
Oh how do I download this thread?


----------



## purapura

Chelsea and Rebecca, 
Thank you both so much for the lovely cards!
Rebecca, I am so glad to hear your LO gives you a bit of time off finally. Mine is also getting better and better :) hi is sleeping for 2 hours every time now and I finally managed to make him sleep in his Moses basket. I am so inlove with this little dude! He is so so so cute! I will take some pics tomorrow and will try to post them.


----------

